# News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser



## System (12. März 2009)

*News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,678589


----------



## Valarius (12. März 2009)

Na dann ist es doch mal erfreulich daß nicht gleich wieder den "Killerspielen" schuld an allem gegeben wird. Das hätte ich anders erwartet. Na aber wer auch seine Kanone im Schlafzimmer liegen lässt auf daß sich sein Sohn das Ding klaut und Leute umschiesst ist selbst schuld. Viel Spass PAPA !!!!

Es müssen einfach immer viele Faktoren zusammenkommen damit jemand so eine Tat begeht. Das sind nie NUR Computerspiele..

Ein interessanter Artikel auf Stern:

http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:Amoklauf-Schulen-Es-Warnsignale/657475.html


----------



## Van83 (12. März 2009)

*Amoklauf*

anscheinend sind es immer die "er war immer ein ruhiger zurückgezogener unauffälliger schüler"...

erst in der früh amoklauf in alabama 11 tote; dann amoklauf in baden-würtemberg 16 tote

was geht ab


----------



## ShiwanKhan (12. März 2009)

interessant finde ich das heute früh im radio gleich gesagt wurde: die polizisten sind dabei seinen computer zu untersuchen um herraußzufinden welche "spiele" er gespielt und welche musik er gehöhrt hat... war ja klar gleich wieder spiele als erstes nennen ...


----------



## FPS-Freak (12. März 2009)

Zitat: "...habe man auf dem PC des Täters Spiele wie Counter-Strike gefunden."

Also echt mal, welcher 17-Jährige hat heutzutage keine Spiele wie CS auf dem PC?


----------



## Nachtfrost (12. März 2009)

SWR.de: "Nach dem Amoklauf mit insgesamt 16 Todesopfern hat die Polizei "einen ersten Anhaltspunkt" für ein Motiv des 17-Jährigen. Der Amokläufer habe sich in letzter Zeit viel mit Killerspielen beschäftigt."

Soviel zur Zurückhaltung. Wenn man nichts anderes findet stürzt man sich auf altbekannte Feindbilder.


----------



## Vohaul42 (12. März 2009)

Ich bin skeptisch. Es ist "Super Wahljahr", wir werden bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Politiker sehen, der mit Stimmungsmache gegen Spieler wieder auf Wählerfang gehen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

wie so oft liegt die wahrheit vermutlich irgendwo in der mitte.
und um das sagen zu können, muss man kein psychologe oder kriminologe sein:

irgendwelche medien sind garantiert niemals ursache für ein verbrechen.
auf der anderen seite ist der exzessive konsum derselben garantiert nicht förderlich für die entwicklung insbesondere von jungen menschen, vorsichtig ausgedrückt.

allerdings ist es wohl auch hier eher so, dass ohnehin isolierte jugendliche eher dazu tendieren exzessiv zu spielen (etc.) , aber nicht umgekehrt isoliert sind, weil sie in einem besonderen maße irgendwelche medien konsumieren.


----------



## daApophis (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

es ist wirklich schlimm was da passiert ist keine frage...

und sicher gibt es auch das ein oder andere game, dass schon grenzwertig ist...

aber es kann dann keine lösung sein zu sagen, dass bestimmte "killerspiele" verboten werden sollen...

warum sollen den alle gamer für die fehler einzelner bestraft werden...?

--> es sollten wirklich lieber die leute, in diesem fall die eltern, zur verantwortung gezogen werden... wie kann man denn 15 waffen zuhause haben? ... hat der papa da vielleicht ein problem???

aber egal... das thema bin ich so leid...


----------



## Nosi11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich könnt echt kotzen. den ganzen morgen hör ich nur im radio dass sie gucken ob er cs gespielt hat und was er für kleider hatte um herauszufinden was für ein mensch er war.rofl!!!
die eltern hatten waffen, waren wohl im schütznverein, wahrscheinlich hat der den ganzen tag mit echten waffen rumgeballer, aber es war cs!
was ist man für ein mensch wenn man cs spielt?


----------



## Arsos (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Warum hinterfragt eigentlich kein Politiker den Sachverhalt, warum wir in Deutschland zwar einen sehr harten Jugendschutz und ein strenges Waffengesetz haben, trotz allem aber in Sachen Amokläufe im Ländervergleich ziemlich weit vorn liegen? Anfangs schien es aus Politikersicht klar: Böse Spiele machen böse Menschen, drum verbieten wir einfach noch mehr. Gebracht hat es, wie wir gestern leidvoll sahen, absolut nichts. Es bringt eben nichts an einem Symptom herumzudoktorn. Wenn bei meinem Auto die Tanklampe leuchtet, bringt es nichts, die Lampe heraus zu drehen und auf die Lampe böse zu sein, denn sie gibt uns nur ein Signal. Wie heißt es so schön: "Verbieten ist leichter als vernünftige Wege zu beschreiten". Warum hinterfragt niemand Schulsystem, Elternkompetenz und Zukunftsperspektiven? Wo bleibt ein vernünftiges pädagogisches Konzept, dass einem Lehrer überhaupt die Chance gibt, sich um auffällige Schüler zu kümmern. Bei Klassenstärken von bis zu 30 Schülern kein Weg. Wo bleibt die Förderung von Kindern, die eben nicht stur auswendig lernen können? Erst wenn sich unser Land diesen Fragen stellt und den Lehrern und Eltern die Möglichkeit gibt, auf die Kinder indivduell einzugehen und ihnen Umgang mit sich selbst und mit ihren Gefühlen vermittelt, erst dann werden solche Ereignisse seltener werden. Just my two cents...


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Wenn aber bei Bild.de im News-Ticker steht: "Amokschütze beschäftigte sich mit Softair-Waffen und Killerspielen" ist die gedankliche Ausrichtung eines großteils der Bevölkerung schon vorprogrammiert. Und ich hasse es, mich wegen einer handvoll durchdrehender Leute, ständig für mein Hobby Ego-Shooter rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Arsos am 12.03.2009 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> trotz allem aber in Sachen Amokläufe im Ländervergleich ziemlich weit vorn liegen?



tun wir das? 



> Warum hinterfragt niemand Schulsystem, Elternkompetenz und Zukunftsperspektiven?



das wird regelmässig getan bei solchen "ereignissen".


----------



## daApophis (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				DarkProjekt4Ever am 12.03.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber bei Bild.de im News-Ticker steht: "Amokschütze beschäftigte sich mit Softair-Waffen und Killerspielen" ist die gedankliche Ausrichtung eines großteils der Bevölkerung schon vorprogrammiert. Und ich hasse es, mich wegen einer handvoll durchdrehender Leute, ständig für mein Hobby Ego-Shooter rechtfertigen zu müssen.



*amen*


----------



## Odin333 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Naja, gestern wurde in Stern-TV ein Mittschüler Interviewd, der meinte, dass wenn man den Täter gefragt hat, ob er lust hat, was zu unternehmen, der gemeint hat, er würde lieber zuhause Computerspielen.
Herr Jauch hat ihn nochmals darauf angesprochen, daraufhin hat der Mitschüler gesagt, er hat nie mit ihm gesprochen, war auch nie beim Täter zu Hause (aber schonmal davor), aber wenn man ihn gefragt hätte, hätte man diese Antwort bekommen.
Herr Jauch fragte noch, welche Spiele der Täter denn gespielt hat, daraufhin meine der Mittschüler: Counterstrike und World of Warcraft. (man bedenke, er hat nie mit ihm gesprochen, kennt ihn nur vom Sehen, und weiss, welche Spiele er gespielt hat)

Ausserdem wurde noch auf Phoenix eine Studie ver Uni Aachen vorgestellt, die beweist, dass Counterstrike die Emotionale Bindung zu Gewalttaten abschwächen kann.
Also was bitte soll man da glauben?


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

es ist doch ganz klar, dass sich die diskussion jetzt in erster linie um die waffensammlung des vaters dreht, denn es ist bekannt, dass gerade affekttaten schneller begangen werden und auch meistens tödlich enden, wenn schusswaffen griffbereit herumliegen.
und damit ziele ich nicht auf sportschützen oder waffennarren ab, die wissen eigentlich ganz genau, dass man schussbereite waffen nicht für andere zugänglich herumliegen lassen sollte, in einem haushalt mit kindern bzw. jugendlichen ist so etwas schlicht verantwortungslos.


----------



## Vidaro (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

achja man findet ein spiel namens counterstrike und schon ist es schuld ob er es überhaupt regelmäßig gespielt hat wissen die doch nicht!

alles dumme vermutungen anstat mal zu fragen warum der vater 16 waffen im haus braucht und munition im 3stelligen bereich offen rumliegen lässt!

ein spiel macht keinen zum täter es ist das umfeld die verzweiflung die einen zu so einer tat treibt! aber die sache der schützenvereine in frage zu stellen wird schon weggeräumt das hat ja überall tradition blabla 

und komischerweise kommt es in andren länder die unzensierte spiele anbieten wie england usw nicht vor das einer amok läuft komisch komisch


----------



## Herbiemaster (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

wow, wie überraschend... computerspiele sind mal wieder schuld -.-

der junge wurde gemopped bis an den rand seiner verzweiflung, und als er dann verzweifelt war, war das die reaktion!
es heutzutage leider so dass trotz mopping immer die opfer zb die schule verlassen bzw bestraft werden, bei mir in der schule gabs damals auch ein fall, bei dem jemand gemopped wurde, und diese person musste dann die schule verlassen und der eig täter wurde in keinster weise zur rechenschaft gezogen....

warum wird eig. immer eine verschärfung der waffengesetze abgelehnt aber wenns darum geht computerspiele zu verbieten schreit gleich ne menge politiker hier.

und sie haben auf seinem computer das "killerspiel" counterstrike gefunden, omg!  panik!, das ist dann natürlich gleich klar wer an allem schuld ist . ich hab selber jahrelang cs gespielt, und mal ganz ehrlich, wer hat noch kein cs gespielt. sind wir daher alle potenziele atentäter?! damit jemand in die lage kommt jemand so zu töten muss er ein großes psychisches problem haben.

ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wem bald die entgültige schuld gegeben wird, aber das ist mal wieder so gut wie offensichtlich.

naja und menschen haben sich schon gegenseitig umgebracht bevor es computerspiele gab. und wie oben schon gesagt, warum gibt es in ländern mit ungeschnittenen computerspielen keine amokläufe (z.b. österreich)?.....

lg


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FPS-Freak am 12.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: "...habe man auf dem PC des Täters Spiele wie Counter-Strike gefunden."
> 
> Also echt mal, welcher 17-Jährige hat heutzutage keine Spiele wie CS auf dem PC?



Meine Rede.Das wäre doch mal eine staatliche Umfrage wert.Nur um zu verdeutlichen das es keine Millionen Amokläufer gibt nur weil die Leute Shooter wie CS,BF2 etc. besitzen und spielen.
Damit  sollte sich mal das Landesamt für Statistiken auseinandersetzen.Gibt sicher weitaus weniger wichtige Statistiken als so eine.
 

Er soll ja auch Paintball gespielt haben.Und nu? Ich spiels auch.Viele andere auch.Es ist ein Sport.Auch da kann man nicht sagen es liegt am Paintballspieln.




Mein Beileid an dieOpfer!!


----------



## Trenan (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Den Bericht hier kann ich leider nicht bestätigen! Das "Killerspiele"-Thema geht grad wieder rauf und runter in den Medien, alle großen Magazine, Zeitungen,etc... berichten darüber!


----------



## Laserschwertbenutzer (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr interessanter Bericht eines Mitschülers.



> "Einen richtigen Freund hatte er nie"
> 
> In der Schule war er nie besonders gut. Insbesondere in Mathe hat er immer schlechte Noten bekommen und war sehr sauer auf den Lehrer. Aber gedroht hat er dem Lehrer nie. Überhaupt war Tim kein gewalttätiger Typ. *Er war nie aggressiv und hat meines Wissens nach auch keine Gewalt-Computerspiele gespielt*. Über seine Hobbys weiß ich nichts. Sein Musikgeschmack war aber sehr ausgefallen: Im Musikunterricht kam mal raus, dass er sich für Klassik interessiert und Opern hört. Ich habe ihn seit unserem Abschluss vor einem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen. Es hat mich vollkommen überrascht, dass er so etwas getan hat, dass hätte ich von ihm nie erwartet."



Aber die Wahrheit interessiert in der Politik leider niemanden. Ich find's auch traurig, das deshalb nicht den wahren Ursachen auf den Grund gegangen wird. Denn wenn schon so viele Menschen sterben, sollte man zumindest den tatsächlichen Grund dafür herausfinden. Das wäre allerdings zu aufwändig, und würde auch nicht beim Wahlkampf helfen.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> und komischerweise kommt es in andren länder die unzensierte spiele anbieten wie england usw nicht vor das einer amok läuft komisch komisch


zu recht, denn in schützenvereinen (wie auch - zumindest bei uns in der schweiz - im militär) lernt man doch schon beim eintritt, wie man die waffen zuhause aufbewahren sollte. nämlich eingeschlossen im schrank, die munition davon getrennt.


----------



## DaKiLa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nachtfrost am 12.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SWR.de: "Nach dem Amoklauf mit insgesamt 16 Todesopfern hat die Polizei "einen ersten Anhaltspunkt" für ein Motiv des 17-Jährigen. Der Amokläufer habe sich in letzter Zeit viel mit Killerspielen beschäftigt."
> 
> Soviel zur Zurückhaltung. Wenn man nichts anderes findet stürzt man sich auf altbekannte Feindbilder.



Noch eine bekannte Phrase:
>> Hans-Dieter Schwind, Professor für Kriminologie: „Dass der17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche in Spielen wie Counterstrike oder Crysis lernen können.“  << (Bild.de)

Das gleiche Verhalten kann man auch in Filmen, den Nachrichten, ja sogar aus Büchern (halt ohne die bewegten Bilder, muss man sich halt vorstellen...) "erlernen".

Im Übrigen braucht es keine Übung wild um sich zu ballern. Wie einige Leute zu Ihren Titeln kommen...

Aber sonst war erstaunlich wenig über Gewaltspiele, Computer oder die üblichen Verdächtigen zu hören. Dachte gestern schon, der Pfeiffer holt zum nächsten Schlag aus. Aber er überlegt wohl noch...


----------



## Vidaro (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> und damit ziele ich nicht auf sportschützen oder waffennarren ab, die wissen eigentlich ganz genau, dass man schussbereite waffen nicht für andere zugänglich herumliegen lassen sollte, in einem haushalt mit kindern bzw. jugendlichen ist so etwas schlicht verantwortungslos.



muss man aber auf genau die zioelen!
denn bisher war *JEDER *amokläufer in irgendeiner verbindung mit Schützen/waffenvereinen und auch jeder wurde an der waffe ausgebildet!
der gestern bekam es vom vater beigebracht!

waffen gehören nicht in ein haus aus ende


----------



## Dekstrose (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Mittlerweile wird's immer krasser:

"Als bestätigt gilt inzwischen die Vorliebe des Amokläufers für Waffen und gewaltlastige Computerspiele. Demnach hat er in den vergangenen Monaten viel Zeit mit Killerspielen verbracht und in seiner Freizeit mit Softair-Waffen geschossen. "Das kann ich bestätigen", sagte der Polizeisprecher Klaus Hinderer am Donnerstag der Deutschen Presse-Agentur. "Wir haben bei ihm unter anderem das Spiel Counter-Strike gefunden." Derzeit würden die Daten auf K.s Computer ausgewertet, sagte Hinderer. 

*"Dass der 17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche auch in Spielen wie Counter-Strike oder Crysis lernen können", sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Stiftung für Verbrechensbekämpfung, Hans-Dieter Schwind*, der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" und sprach sich für ein totales Verbot von Computer-Gewaltspielen sowie eine weitere Verschärfung des Waffenrechts aus."

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.
Manchmal frage ich, was in den Hirnen von solchen "Experten" vorgeht.
Aber egal, es war ja abzusehen, dass jetzt wieder so eine Hexenjagd losbricht. 

Es ist ja nicht traurig genug, dass gestern 16 Menschen gestorben sind und viele Familien in Leid und Elend gestürzt wurden.


----------



## Nosi11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist doch ganz klar, dass sich die diskussion jetzt in erster linie um die waffensammlung des vaters dreht, denn es ist bekannt, dass gerade affekttaten schneller begangen werden und auch meistens tödlich enden, wenn schusswaffen griffbereit herumliegen.
> und damit ziele ich nicht auf sportschützen oder waffennarren ab, die wissen eigentlich ganz genau, dass man schussbereite waffen nicht für andere zugänglich herumliegen lassen sollte, in einem haushalt mit kindern bzw. jugendlichen ist so etwas schlicht verantwortungslos.



eben nicht. von dieser diskussion hab ich zumindest bei meinem radiosender den ganzen morgen noch gar nix gehört.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deine einstellung ist nachvollziehbar, ich möchte auch keine schusswaffen in meiner wohnung haben. ich wohne in der schweiz und hier gibt's immer wieder affekttaten mit militärwaffen, weil sie halt jeder dienstpflichtige schweizer bis vor kurzem inkl. munition zuhause rumstehen hatte.
ist die waffe schnell zur hand, wird sie auch benutzt, wenn man sich und weitere umbringen möchte. wäre keine waffe da, könnte sich ein potentieller amokläufer vielleicht wieder etwas beruhigen, bevor er an eine waffe gelangen kann.


----------



## LionsClaw (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ist das Waffenarsenal des Vaters schuld, mit dem man die Bundeswehr für den dritten Weltkrieg hätte ausrüsten können? Nein, denn die Eltern sind nie in der Verantwortung, schließlich sollen sie die Zeitung kaufen/den Sender sehen/den Politiker wählen

Ist CS schuld, das ca. 90 % der Computerspieler schonmal auf dem Rechner hatten? Klar, denn damit sind die Eltern aus dem Schneider!

Amen


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 12.03.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei den wenigen online-artikeln, die man kommentieren kann, dreht sich die diskussion hauptsächlich um die waffensammlung des vaters.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Dekstrose am 12.03.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *"Dass der 17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche auch in Spielen wie Counter-Strike oder Crysis lernen können", sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Stiftung für Verbrechensbekämpfung, Hans-Dieter Schwind*, der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" und sprach sich für ein totales Verbot von Computer-Gewaltspielen sowie eine weitere Verschärfung des Waffenrechts aus."


ich find's ziemlich pietätlos, wie diese ekligen opportunisten sofort wieder aus ihren löchern gekrochen kommen.


----------



## Vordack (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Valarius am 12.03.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist es doch mal erfreulich daß nicht gleich wieder den "Killerspielen" schuld an allem gegeben wird. Das hätte ich anders erwartet. Na aber wer auch seine Kanone im Schlafzimmer liegen lässt auf daß sich sein Sohn das Ding klaut und Leute umschiesst ist selbst schuld. Viel Spass PAPA !!!!
> 
> Es müssen einfach immer viele Faktoren zusammenkommen damit jemand so eine Tat begeht. Das sind nie NUR Computerspiele..
> 
> ...



Das mit den Killespielen glaube ich erst in ein paar Wochen. Also das sie nicht an den Pranger gestellt werden.


----------



## Aithir (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Schon mal die Artikel auf Focus gelesen, wo ein CDU-Kriminologe und ein CSU-Politiker Verbote fordern. Antenne Bayern hat ja gestern mit einem wohl nicht ganz ehrlichen Interview die Treibjagd eröffnet. 

Auch ist Tim K. wohl nicht der typische Amokläufer gewesen und nicht annähernd so gesellschaftlich isoliert wie seine Vorgänger
Und ein isolierter, gemobbter Außenseiter entsteht auch erst durch das Tun seiner Umwelt. 

Man erklärt namentlich Counterstrike, Crysis und Wow zu Auslösern oder zu Vorbildern.  Die Propagandamaschine ist schon losgerollt. 

Gut, es gibt Ausnahmen bei der Berichterstattung oder zumindest bei den Redaktionskommentaren, selbst in Tageszeitungen, aber die Politik braucht einen Sündenbock und der Mob jemanden, den er lynchen kann.

Daß der Amoklauf eines arbeitslosen Metzgers oder eines Palästinensers mit einem Bagger auch nichts anderes sind als Amokläufe an Schulen, ignoriert man mal wieder und auch, daß, wenn man so blind ist und sagt: " Spiele machen Mörder.", eigentlich die katholische Kirche als Workshop für Kinderschänder verboten werden müßte und Koran und Bibel wegen der Gefahr militanten religiösen Fanatismus auf dem Index landen müßten.


----------



## Nosi11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 12.03.2009 10:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leider machen sich viele ja erst gar nicht die mühe zu recherchieren.
auch bei den vorangegangenen taten hat man wenn überhaupt mal beiläufig erfahren wo die waffen herkommen. bzw. es wurde mehr darüber diskutiert wie man es schafft jugendliche nicht an spiele kommen zu lassen als sich darüber gedanken zu machen wie man es verhindern kann das solche leute an waffen kommen.


----------



## kavoven (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Soll man diesen Wichtigtuern ihre 5 Minuten Aufmerksamkeit gönnen...danach guckt sie sowieso keiner wieder an.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> waffen gehören nicht in ein haus aus ende



genau meine meinung, aber ganz losgelöst von irgendwelchen konkreten ereignissen.




			
				Vidaro schrieb:
			
		

> und komischerweise kommt es in andren länder die unzensierte spiele anbieten wie england usw nicht vor das einer amok läuft komisch komisch



unsinn.


----------



## LionsClaw (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

schön ist auch, dass mal wieder ignoriert wird, dass er mit 17 Jahren Spiele wie Crysis gar nicht hätte spielen dürfen.


----------



## biggamer89 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte hier mal was klarstellen. Und zwar unterscheiden sich durchaus Schützenvereine voneinander. Es gibt zum einen *Sportschützen*vereine, in denen Hobby-Schützen den Umgang mit Luftgewehren/Luftpistolen, sowie dessen Gefahren kennen lernen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich selbst in einem sochen Verein Mitglied bin und ich besitze keine Waffe in meinem Haus. Der Vater des Jungen, der solche Waffen zu Hause hatte, kann nur dem *Deutschen Militär-Schützenverein* (oder so ähnlich) angehören und als solches Mitglied ist es erlaubt (mit entsprechender Waffenbesitzkarte) Waffen zu Hause zu haben, jedoch müssen diese ordnungsgemäß in Tresoren verschlossen sein. Dies ist hier wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, weshalb der Junge die Waffen nehmen konnte.

Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man jetzt nicht alle Sportschützen über einen Kamm scheren sollte, da es bei vielen ein Hobby wie z.B. Fussball ist. Außerdem sind sich alle Sportschützen der Gefährlichkeit ihrer Sportgeräte (Waffen) im klaren und würden deshalb nicht auf die Idee kommen eine Waffe auf einen Menschen zu richten.


----------



## moskitoo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich möchte nur kurz anmerken, dass die Anzahl der Waffen die der Vater zuhause hatte, eigentlich unbedeutend ist. Immerhin wurde nur eine bei der schrecklichen Tat verwendet. 
Und es ist, meines Wissens, noch nicht geklärt ob die Waffen vorschriftsgemäß aufbewahrt wurden. Von daher sind Aussagen wie "Waffen zuhause rumliegen haben" pure spekulation.

Edit: Soweit ich weiss, kann jeder Schützenverein, der gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt, beantragen eine Zulassung für Feuerwaffen zu bekommen. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit Militär zu tun haben.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LionsClaw am 12.03.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> schön ist auch, dass mal wieder ignoriert wird, dass er mit 17 Jahren Spiele wie Crysis gar nicht hätte spielen dürfen.




stimmt nicht.
wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man jetzt nicht alle Sportschützen über einen Kamm scheren sollte, da es bei vielen ein Hobby wie z.B. Fussball ist. Außerdem sind sich alle Sportschützen der Gefährlichkeit ihrer Sportgeräte (Waffen) im klaren und würden deshalb nicht auf die Idee kommen eine Waffe auf einen Menschen zu richten.



ich wüsste nicht, wieso man da differenzieren sollte?
schusswaffen _können_ töten und haben damit -für meine begriffe- in keinem haushalt was verloren (polizeibeamte etc. evtl. ausgenommen). fertig.
und der vergleich mit fussball oder anderen sportarten, ist wirklich mal komplett daneben.

damit verurteile ich keinen sportschützen, ich hoffe, das ist jedem klar.
wer diesem hobby nachgehen will, soll das nach wie vor tun.
die waffen können dort vor ort gelagert werden.


----------



## donringel (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich spiele seit doom shooter ausserdem noch paintball also bin ich jetzt ein angehender amokläufer vieleicht sollten sich einige eltern mehr um ihre kids kümmern


----------



## BadNelson (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Jagt ist nun eröffnet auf Killerspiele kurz vor den Wahlen 09 .Jetz konnen medien und Politiker Angst und schreken verbreiten um die Bevolkerung zu kontrulieren ich sage nur Google mal   "Zeitgeist" 
Ich lauf jetz mal Amok auf den server


----------



## demon-chan (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ein weiteres hoch auf guten Journalismus von N-TV.

Erst zeigen, wo man sich illegal CounterStrike 1.6 herunterladen kann und dann sagen "so sieht es aus, wenn Kinder dies zu Hause spielen", und dieses Video von Youtube zeigen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXiKqpb9wY8

das ist weder counterstrike 1.6 noch ist es das originale counterstrike. 


typischer Medienmist


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., jedoch müssen diese ordnungsgemäß in Tresoren verschlossen sein. Dies ist hier wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, weshalb der Junge die Waffen nehmen konnte.


bis auf diese eine geladene beretta waren die waffen scheint's im tresor verstaut. vermutlich hat der vater diese waffe griffbereit gehabt, um sich gegen einbrecher zu schützen o.ä.
das ist nicht besonders schlau, aber bestimmt nicht böswillig geschehen.
trotzdem muss man ihn ein bisschen in die verantwortung nehmen.



> Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man jetzt nicht alle Sportschützen über einen Kamm scheren sollte, da es bei vielen ein Hobby wie z.B. Fussball ist. Außerdem sind sich alle Sportschützen der Gefährlichkeit ihrer Sportgeräte (Waffen) im klaren und würden deshalb nicht auf die Idee kommen eine Waffe auf einen Menschen zu richten.


eben.
aber munition muss ein schütze ja _eigentlich_ nicht zuhause aufbewahren. oder was meinst du dazu?


----------



## moskitoo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

100-200 Waffen im Schützenhaus, je nach Mitglieder. Hoffen wir bloß dass es niemand gelingt dort einzubrechen.


----------



## Vidaro (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier mal was klarstellen. Und zwar unterscheiden sich durchaus Schützenvereine voneinander. Es gibt zum einen *Sportschützen*vereine, in denen Hobby-Schützen den Umgang mit Luftgewehren/Luftpistolen, sowie dessen Gefahren kennen lernen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich selbst in einem sochen Verein Mitglied bin und ich besitze keine Waffe in meinem Haus. Der Vater des Jungen, der solche Waffen zu Hause hatte, kann nur dem *Deutschen Militär-Schützenverein* (oder so ähnlich) angehören und als solches Mitglied ist es erlaubt (mit entsprechender Waffenbesitzkarte) Waffen zu Hause zu haben, jedoch müssen diese ordnungsgemäß in Tresoren verschlossen sein. Dies ist hier wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, weshalb der Junge die Waffen nehmen konnte.



will ich auch gar nicht nur es fällt halt auch auf das bisher jeder in der verbindung zu sowas hatte! ein verbot von solchen vereinen oder sonstiges ist unsinnig aber es müssten viel mehr kontrollen geben im verein und zuhause!
und ja 16 waffen braucht man zuhause auch nicht!
ich persönlich weiß nicht wie es legal in so einen verein zugeht aber wenn ich sehe wie in meinem bekanntenkreis ein 14 jähriger in einen verein mit ner scharfen waffe schießen lernt muss man sich schon fragen ob das okay is(und der kleine is da drin nicht der einzigste)!

alle über nen kamm scheren ist genauso ein fehler wie "killerspiele" dafür verantwortlich zu machen


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BadNelson am 12.03.2009 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jagt ist nun eröffnet auf Killerspiele kurz vor den Wahlen 09 .Jetz konnen medien und Politiker Angst und schreken verbreiten um die Bevolkerung zu kontrulieren ich sage nur Google mal   "Zeitgeist"
> Ich lauf jetz mal Amok auf den server


"zeitgeist" ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Nosi11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

naja, mal ehrlich. hatten/haben eure eltern ein versteck dass für euch sicher war/ist.
selbst wenn die waffen im tresor gewesen wären, irgendwann, irgendwie wär er auch da rangekommen.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 12.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 100-200 Waffen im Schützenhaus, je nach Mitglieder. Hoffen wir bloß dass es niemand gelingt dort einzubrechen.


daran habe ich eben auch gedacht.
wobei man aber auch nur einen teil der waffe dort (z.b. den verschluss) und den anderen teil zuhause aufbewahren könnte - das wäre doch relativ sicher, nicht?


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 12.03.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, mal ehrlich. hatten/haben eure eltern ein versteck dass für euch sicher war/ist.
> selbst wenn die waffen im tresor gewesen wären, irgendwann, irgendwie wär er auch da rangekommen.


das kommt ja wohl auf den tresor an.
naja, mein vater hatte seine alten dienstwaffen auch im privatbüro rumstehen, die munition und verschlüsse waren aber eingeschlossen.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Viel wichtiger finde ich die Frage warum der Vater alle Waffen sicher weggesperrt hatte,bis auf eine einzige


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem muss man ihn ein bisschen in die verantwortung nehmen.



"ein bisschen"?  :-o 
entschuldigung, in seinem hause lebte ein kind!
für meine begriffe trägt der vater/ die eltern, so das denn alles stimmt, ein grossteil -zumindest mal der moralischen- verantwortung.

(jetzt nur bzgl der lagerung der waffe.
über erziehung und wissen um eine mögliche labilität bspw können wir wohl nicht mal spekulieren)


----------



## satchmo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Leider wird aber in dem Spiegel Bericht: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,612826,00.html wieder der Kausalzusammenhang gebracht und das Totalverbot von Gewaltspielen gefordert. 

Diese Menschen sind so Lern- und Beratungsresistent, dass man sich fragen muss, wie sie Karriere machen konnten.

Von der Leyen feierte große ab 18 Bapper als Riesenerfolg, hat sich aber um die familiären Ursachen einen Dreck gekümmert. Kinderarmut, Integrationsprozesse usw. wurden in Ihrer Amtszeit nachgewiesener Maßen nicht besser sondern schlimmer.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Ich Zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem PCGH Forum:

Mein Beileid für die Angehörigen der Opfer
und die naiven und Waffen verrückten Eltern des Täters.

um so etwas zu vermeiden:

1.) -sollte man als 1. Schützenvereine Bundesweit oder besser Europaweit verbieten und alle Waffen einschmelzen!
2.) -vor jede Schule Wachschutz mit Kontrollen wie am Flughafen wenn 1. nicht reicht
3.) -mehr Hilfe von Psychologen an Schulen auf 100 Schüler einen oder auf 200; jedenfalls das immer einer da ist wenn ein Schüler ein Problem hat und zwar ohne Termin und lange Wartezeiten
4.) -Schuss, Schlag und Stichwaffen sowie alle anderen Arten wenn da was fehlt für nicht Polizisten und Jäger verbieten und einziehen; zur not mit Hausdurchsuchung mit vorgehaltener Waffe
5.)-Wer Menschen unter 18 zugang zu Spielen die ab 18 sind verschafft muss mit einer Strafe von 1/2 Mio Euro Geldstrafe oder 2 Jahre Gefängnis ohne Bewährung rechnen.

Falls ich übertrieben haben sollte dann mit Absicht ohne übertreiben zu wollen.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Pave1985 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

grundsätzliche Frage:
Weiss irgendwer welche Waffe der Täter benutzt hat? Bei uns im Radio (Österreich) war nämlich die Sprache von einer (vollautom.?) Maschinenpistole. Ist sowas in D erlaubt? ich dachte ihr doch so ein scharfes Waffengesetz?!?


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel wichter finde ich die Frage warum der Vater alle Waffen sicher weggesperrt hatte,bis auf eine einzige


wie gesagt, warscheinlich um sich zu schützen.
das ist aber natürlich keine entschuldigung. damit wird das einschliessen der anderen waffen relativ hinfällig.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Pave1985 am 12.03.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> grundsätzliche Frage:
> Weiss irgendwer welche Waffe der Täter benutzt hat? Bei uns im Radio (Österreich) war nämlich die Sprache von einer (vollautom.?) Maschinenpistole. Ist sowas in D erlaubt? ich dachte ihr doch so ein scharfes Waffengesetz?!?


nein "nur" eine Pistole soweit ich gehört habe mit vielen Ersatzmagazinen bzw einzelnen Patronen geraubt von seinem Vater

die lag unter dem Kopfkissen im Bett des Vaters der hatte wohl panische Angst vor Einbrechern und braucht wohl einen Psychologen


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Pave1985 am 12.03.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> grundsätzliche Frage:
> Weiss irgendwer welche Waffe der Täter benutzt hat? Bei uns im Radio (Österreich) war nämlich die Sprache von einer (vollautom.?) Maschinenpistole. Ist sowas in D erlaubt? ich dachte ihr doch so ein scharfes Waffengesetz?!?


es war eine 9mm-beretta. die ist ganz sicher nur halbautomatisch (d.h. sie lädt automatisch nach).


----------



## satchmo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt, aber ich denke, das Problem ist ein anderes: Der Vater hat niemals damit gerecht, dass sein Sohn so tickt. Ergo hat er keinen Grund gesehen, die zum Selbstschutz deponierte Waffe zu sichern. 
Aber ich greife das Argument Selbstschutz an: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in Deutschland Opfer eines Raubes in den eigenen vier Wänden zu werden ist so gering, dass es schlichtweg fahrlässig ist, diese Waffe im Schlafzimmer zu haben.
Letztlich hätte der Mann dann besser auf das Autofahren verzichten sollen, denn davon ging für sein Leib und Leben wesentlich mehr Gefahr aus.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 12.03.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, aber ich denke, dass Problem ist ein anderes: Der Vater hat niemals damit gerecht, dass sein Sohn so tickt. Ergo hat er keinen Grund gesehen, die zum Selbstschutz deponierte Waffe zu sichern.


sicher ist das so, aber im bezug auf waffen sollte man sich nicht immer auf die eigene einschätzung verlassen.


----------



## Pave1985 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Pave1985 am 12.03.2009 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, hätt mich jetzt auch schon gewundert.
Jedenfalls erachte ich es als Schwachsinn jetzt den Waffen die Schuld zu geben. Vielmehr sollte man die Besitz(er)kriterien für Waffen verschärfen, so dass wirklich nur Leute, die die Gefahr einschätzen können und mit der Waffe zu handhaben wissen, noch an solche kommen (und das ist noch lange nicht der Fall - ich sage nur Jäger).


----------



## Trespin (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Ich will garkeine Diskussion mehr zum Thema Killerspiele hören! Als ich heute morgen im Radio den Begriff gehört habe ist mir die Hutschnur hochgegangen. Der Typ hatte ganz klar einen Schaden, das hat nichts mit Fernsehen oder Computerspielen zu tun. Die Gründe dafür liegen in der menschlichen Psyche und die wurde durch andere Faktoren gestört.

Alkohol steht übrigens auch nirgendswo zur Diskussion obwohl jedes Jahr tausende Menschen getötet werden durch Alkoholeinfluss beim Täter. (Und hier ist der schlechte Einfluss belegt, denn Alkohol wirkt direkt auf die Psyche und den Verstand, während Computerspiele nicht den eigenen Willen beeinflussen können, dafür muss es eine gestörte Basis geben und das ist der eigentliche Grund. Computerspiele, andere Medien  wie Fernsehen oder auch Bücher sind maximal ein Trigger, aber nie die Ursache) 

Der Amoklauf war tragisch und unfassbar und die Menschen brauchen einen Grund um sich an eine Hoffnung zu klammern. Der Grund sitzt aber ganz woanders und wird vielleicht nie wirklich aufgedeckt werden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 12.03.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig oder wie viele Einbrecher sind bitte mit Schusswaffen bewaffnet ? Da reicht doch auch ein Metallrohr oder Großes Messer zum Selbstschutz wenn man das schon für nötig hält.


----------



## biggamer89 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



> > Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man jetzt nicht alle Sportschützen über einen Kamm scheren sollte, da es bei vielen ein Hobby wie z.B. Fussball ist. Außerdem sind sich alle Sportschützen der Gefährlichkeit ihrer Sportgeräte (Waffen) im klaren und würden deshalb nicht auf die Idee kommen eine Waffe auf einen Menschen zu richten.
> 
> 
> eben.
> aber munition muss ein schütze ja _eigentlich_ nicht zuhause aufbewahren. oder was meinst du dazu?




Ein SChütze bewahrt auch Monition zu Hause auf, wenn er z.B. auf eienn Wettkampf fährt und nicht vorher auf dem Schießstand vorbeifahren will. So mache cih das auch manchmal. Ich als Sportschütze bin dazu sogar berechtigt und achte immer darauf, dass Waffe und Monition nicht zusammen gelagert werden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man jetzt nicht alle Sportschützen über einen Kamm scheren sollte, da es bei vielen ein Hobby wie z.B. Fussball ist. Außerdem sind sich alle Sportschützen der Gefährlichkeit ihrer Sportgeräte (Waffen) im klaren und würden deshalb nicht auf die Idee kommen eine Waffe auf einen Menschen zu richten.
> >
> >
> > eben.
> ...


wir brauchen aber keine Schützenvereine in Europa und sollte Sie, sowie Waffen sofort verbieten und einschmelzen!!

Denn Waffen töten, nicht Menschen!


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				System am 12.03.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Polizei am heutigen Morgen bekannt gab, habe man auf dem PC des Täters Spiele wie Counter-Strike gefunden.


Abgesehen davon, daß ein Amoklauf eine menschliche Tragödie ist -

- auch auf meinem Rechner findet sich Counter-Strike (Source).
Das heißt aber überhaupt gar nix.
Ich hab das seit HL2 Release 1x für ne halbe Stunde gespielt und brauch das nur wegen irgendner HL2 Mod, die Texturen oder sowas von CSS braucht.

Ein installiertes Spiel läßt also noch lange nicht auf die Nutzung desselben schließen - von irgenwelchen obskuren Formulierungen wie "nächtelang" mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## alter-JuNge (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

bin auch sehr erstaunt gewesen das nicht gleich wider ein anti-shooter kampagne gegeben hatt und ich finde das eigendlich auch recht sinnlos spiele seit über 8 jahren shooter, und ich hatte nie der gedanke in real ein menschen umzubringen.

hab zwar auch ne waffe zuhause aber das muss ich weil ich im militär bin und in der schweiz das üblich ist aber habe trozdem nie ein gedanke verschwendet einen menschen umzubringen.

ich denke das ist nur psychologisch zu erklären und nicht wegen den "killerspiele" weil man kann ja auch ein kriegsfilm ect.. anschauen und die sind meines erachtens brutaler als ein spiel 

lg


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein SChütze bewahrt auch Monition zu Hause auf, wenn er z.B. auf eienn Wettkampf fährt und nicht vorher auf dem Schießstand vorbeifahren will. So mache cih das auch manchmal. Ich als Sportschütze bin dazu sogar berechtigt und achte immer darauf, dass Waffe und Monition nicht zusammen gelagert werden.


aber das ist jetzt reine bequemlichkeit.
die munition könnte auch direkt am wettkampf ausgegeben werden. ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spräche.


----------



## satchmo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wir brauchen aber keine Schützenvereine in Europa und sollte Sie, sowie Waffen sofort verbieten und einschmelzen!!
> 
> Denn Waffen töten nicht Menschen!



Ähm sorry, aber das ist in etwa genauso schlau, wie die Verurteilung von Spielen.

Ich war lange Zeit erfolgreich im Schützenverein und habe Kleinkaliber- und Lufgeweht geschossen. Niemals habe ich die Sportgeräte als Waffe angesehen. Man schießt Ringe. Es ist ein höcht meditativer Sport der unglaubliche geistige Leistung fördert und abverlangt.

Ich habe niemanden kennen gelernt, der seine Waffe als Schwanzverlängerung betrachtet hat.

Man könnte aber verbieten, dass Munition und Waffe zusammen daheim gelagert werden. Aber Schützenvereine zu verbieten . sorry, dieser Vorschlag hat das Niveau eines Spielegegners.


----------



## Oberscht (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Valarius am 12.03.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein interessanter Artikel auf Stern:
> 
> http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:Amoklauf-Schulen-Es-Warnsignale/657475.html


You made my day. Ein wirklich gutes Interview, das, anders als vieles, was sonst geschrieben wird, nicht vermittelt, es gäbe eine einfache Erklärung auf die man mit dem Finger zeigen kann und sich stattdessen auf das konzentriert, wo man vielleicht noch am ehesten Einblick hat, nämlich die unmittelbaren Vorzeichen solcher Verbrechen.


----------



## Malifurion (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist doch eins klar: Dieses ganze Thema mit Amokläufern und Co. ist ein sehr brisantes Thema. Die Psychologen usw. können sich in diesen 17. Jahre alten Jugendl. überhaupt nicht hineinversetzen. Wer weiß, was er für inneres Leiden hatte. Depressionen und eine sog. "Sozialphobie" lassen einen in Ecken sitzen, fernab von sozialen Kontakten. Ich weiß es. Ich war selbst einer dieser Menschen, ja es ging sogar so weit das ich mir das Leben genommen habe. Ich überlebte den Zwischenfall nur knapp. Ich hätte aber nie andere mit reinziehen wollen. Jeder Amokläufer hat die selben Gefühle und das gleiche Motiv. Wenn sie erstmal eine echte Waffe bekommen, damit rumspielen oder leicht Zugang dazu haben, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dieser damit was Dummes anstellt, denn Depressionen und der gleichen können sehr schnell auftreten und werden in diesem Punkt meistens unterschätzt. Auch wenn es eine Tragödie ist, spielen Computerspiele keine Rolle für einen geziehlten Amoklauf. Vielmehr ist ja so, dass man sich in solche Welten zurückzieht und mehr und mehr vereinsamt. Langeweile-Generation. Das unvermeidliche kann bei solchen psychisch  Erkrankten Menschen dann schnell passieren, wenn sie durch Hass und Trauer genährt, an den Waffenschrank ihrer Eltern gehen und dann losrennen. Ich kenn ein haufen solcher Fälle in meiner Umgebung, nur das dabei nicht viel passiert ist. Ich bin deshalb verwundert, dass nicht gleich alles auf die "Killerspiele" geschoben wird. Man sollte den sozialen Hintergrund befragen, wie psychisch Labil der 17. Jähirge wirklich war und vor allem, wie das soziale und familiäre Umfeld von Ihm war. Mein Beileid an die Betroffenden. Ich kann mich gut in den Amokläufer hineinversetzen. Trotz solch einer grausamen Tat wird dies noch öfters passieren, da der Deutsche Staat das Volk geziehlt kontrollieren will und alles kaputt macht.....soviele Faktoren spielen da ne Rolle, nicht nur Killerspiele...

Mali


----------



## Morathi (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt. recht amüsant, wie sich hier alle wieder auf das Thema Killerspiele stürzen. Ich frage mich, ob ihr auch den Bericht daszu gelesen habt...der Punkt ist doch gerade der, dass die Medien sich NICHT direkt auf die bösen "Killerspiele" stürzen, sondern (natürlich) auf die daheim vorhandenen Waffen.
Klar hört man an und an wieder lustige Propaganda, aber trotzdem ist die Anzahl der "Killerspiel"-Schreier wohl sehr viel geringer und leiser geworden. Das ist zumindest das, was ich aus dem Artikel an Info herausziehen konnte.

Meine persönliche Meinung? 
Nun, Waffen haben in einem Haushalt meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren, erst recht nicht, wenn Kinder im Spiel sind. Die Waffen alleine machen allerdings auch keinen Amoklauf. Im Moment weiss man wohl noch recht wenig über die Motive. Tatsache ist aber, und das schreibe ich vermutlich zum 1000sten Mal, dass Spiele alleine keinen Amoklauf machen, wie sogar Prof. Christian Pfeiffer (ein Gegner unserer "Killerspiele") anmerkt.
Der Umgang mit dieser Tragödie ist diesmal doch im Vergleich ein recht erwachsener, ich zumindest habe die Hoffnung, dass die Diskussion sich endlich in eine vernünftige Richtung bewegt. Immernoch ein sehr langer Weg, aber scheinbar ist man sich wohl mehr oder weniger einig, dass der PC als Sündenbock seine Halbwertszeit bereits überschritten hat.


----------



## DocX (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin in keinem Schützenverein, aber was du hier sagst, geht auf die gleiche Schiene wie Leute, die Ego-Shooter anprangern.
Was hat schießen auf Scheiben mit töten zu tun? Richtig, genauso wenig wie Ego-Shooter spielen.

Man sollte nicht die gleichen Stammtischparolen benutzen, wenn es nicht um das eigene Hobby geht.


----------



## Vidaro (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

In diesem fall haben die eltern versagt ganz einfach! zumal was ich hier nirgends lese weils auch unter den Tisch gekehrt wird ist das der Täter den Eltern in nem brief vor 3 wochen geschrieben hat das er nicht mehr kann und er verzweifelt ist!
anscheind wurde dies auch nicht ernst genommen auch von den medien hör ich das fast nirgends naja man nehme den kleinsten nenner der am einfachsten ist und das sind spiele


----------



## Odin333 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Heute Morgen habe ich im Radio folgendes gehöhrt:

Amerikanische Jugendliche haben im Durchschnitt nach Beendigung  der Schulzeit 12000h (so in der Richtung - weiss nicht mehr genau) in der Schule verbracht, waren 25.000h vor dem Fernseher und haben 35.000 Morde gesehen (in Filmen).


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

klar sind Schusswaffen nicht der Einzige Grund / Schuldige aber ohne diese wären wohl nicht so viele Gestern gestorben 

mehr Psychologen für Schüler an Schulen und Eltern die mit ihren Kindern Probleme haben
+ Waffen zusammen mit Munition dürfen nur noch Polizisten zuhause haben


----------



## Zocker134 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Der Junge wurde bestimmt immer gemobbt usw fertig gemacht so das er irgendwann durchgeknallt ist, und hat sich dann die waffen geschnappt und ist dann Amokgelaufen.

Das problem liegt bei den Menschen, es gibt soviele schulen hier in Deutschland wo Schüler fertig gemacht werden bis sie durchdrehen.
Man sollte nicht diese Tatsache unter den Teppich kehren und einfach sagen PC-Spiele sind schuld.


----------



## moskitoo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.
Wieso sollte man Schützenvereine verbieten? Es gibt auch Schützenvereine die nur mit Luftgewehren/Pistolen schießen. Damit kannst du höchstens mal ne Taube erschießen. 
Wenn dann müsste man es Schützenvereine verbieten, mit scharfen großkalibrigen Waffen zu schießen. 
Waffen verbieten? Wie soll sich dann die Polizei, Bundeswehr oder Personenschutz wehren, falls es notwendig sein sollte? Oder meinst du den privaten Waffenbesitz verbieten?

Den letzten Satz kann ich gar nicht kommentieren...


----------



## Morathi (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> klar sind Schusswaffen nicht der Einzige Grund / Schuldige aber ohne diese wären wohl nicht so viele Gestern gestorben
> 
> mehr Psychologen für Schüler an Schulen und Eltern die mit ihren Kindern Probleme haben
> + Waffen und Munition dürfen nur noch Polizisten zuhause haben



Nehmen Polizisten ihre Waffe mit nach Hause? Weiss ich garnicht, ich dachte die müssen die auf der Wache wegschließen? Klärt mich auf, hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## satchmo (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Morathi am 12.03.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt. recht amüsant, wie sich hier alle wieder auf das Thema Killerspiele stürzen. Ich frage mich, ob ihr auch den Bericht daszu gelesen habt...der Punkt ist doch gerade der, dass die Medien sich NICHT direkt auf die bösen "Killerspiele" stürzen, sondern (natürlich) auf die daheim vorhandenen Waffen.
> Klar hört man an und an wieder lustige Propaganda, aber trotzdem ist die Anzahl der "Killerspiel"-Schreier wohl sehr viel geringer und leiser geworden. Das ist zumindest das, was ich aus dem Artikel an Info herausziehen konnte.




Es ist nicht ganz richtig, wie ich in einem Post erwähne, schreibt der Spiegel über den Präsident der Deutschen Stiftung für Verbrechensbekämpfung. Dieser erneuert die Verbotsforderung aller Gewaltspiele und stellt zwischen den Zeilen wieder mal einen Kausalzusammenhang her.


----------



## Leertaste (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde immer noch, dass Leute die dann am Ende sowas tun, natürlich, wenn sie am PC/Konsole spielen, sich Ego-Shooter raussuchen. 

Sprich die Spiele kommen häufig zu solchen Typen und machen diese Leute nicht zu "Amokläufern".

Was mir jetzt am meisten stört, jetzt wird wieder überall abgelenkt. 

Waffengesetz, Computerspiele usw. kein Schwein scheint es zu interessieren, was der Typ für einen Knacks hatte oder wie er dazu kam. Wäre nur die Computerspiele oder Waffengesetz schuld, dann hätten wir jeden Tag so einen Lauf.


----------



## Pope (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Am besten fand ich den Spruch des CDU-Mannes, als er vom Spielespezialisten gefragt wurde, ob er denn überhaupt schon einmal ein Computerspiel gespielt habe. Der hat doch tatsächlich sinngemäß geantwortet, dass er kein Baum im Urwald gewesen sein müsste, um sich für die Rettung des Urwalds einzusetzen. Ist das nicht spitzenmäßig ???  
Also jedesmal wenn ich keine Ahnung habe (und das kommt ja ziemlich häufig vor) werde ich mein unsubstantiiertes Geplapper mit diesem "Totschlag"-Spruch zieren. Das ist einfach super und unbezahlbar.
Danke Herr Bosbach !


----------



## Laserschwertbenutzer (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Morathi am 12.03.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt. recht amüsant, wie sich hier alle wieder auf das Thema Killerspiele stürzen. Ich frage mich, ob ihr auch den Bericht daszu gelesen habt...der Punkt ist doch gerade der, dass die Medien sich NICHT direkt auf die bösen "Killerspiele" stürzen, sondern (natürlich) auf die daheim vorhandenen Waffen.
> Klar hört man an und an wieder lustige Propaganda, aber trotzdem ist die Anzahl der "Killerspiel"-Schreier wohl sehr viel geringer und leiser geworden. Das ist zumindest das, was ich aus dem Artikel an Info herausziehen konnte.



Dann lies mal nicht nur den PC-Games-Artikel, sonder auch mal die Newsmeldungen anderer Seiten. Inzwischen sind "Killerspiele" sogar das offizielle MOTIV... nicht mehr nur ein Faktor oder Auslöser, nein DAS MOTIV. Cool, oder?


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem fall haben die eltern versagt ganz einfach! zumal was ich hier nirgends lese weils auch unter den Tisch gekehrt wird ist das der Täter den Eltern in nem brief vor 3 wochen geschrieben hat das er nicht mehr kann und er verzweifelt ist!
> anscheind wurde dies auch nicht ernst genommen auch von den medien hör ich das fast nirgends naja man nehme den kleinsten nenner der am einfachsten ist und das sind spiele


die eltern haben versagt, das ist wahr. aber man darf den täter auch nicht in schutz nehmen, er ist ein massenmörder und das gilt es zu verurteilen.
dass er ein armes schwein war, dürfte klar sein, trotzdem hat ER abgedrückt und ER ist schuld an den vielen toten.
man sollte nicht immer nur versuchen, die schuld auf andere dinge wie eventuelle einflüsse zu schieben. solchen einflüssen sind sehr viele menschen ausgesetzt und kaum jemand bringt deswegen andere menschen um.


----------



## satchmo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Morathi am 12.03.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polizisten dürfen Ihre Waffen daheim aufbewahren, da sie ein uneingeschränktes Waffenrecht besitzen.
Aber auch hier gilt: Der Halter ist verpflichtet die Waffe so aufzubewahren, dass andere keinen Zugriff darauf haben.


----------



## Vidaro (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> die eltern haben versagt, das ist wahr. aber man darf den täter auch nicht in schutz nehmen, er ist ein massenmörder und das gilt es zu verurteilen.
> dass er ein armes schwein war, dürfte klar sein, trotzdem hat ER abgedrückt und ER ist schuld an den vielen toten.
> man sollte nicht immer nur versuchen, die schuld auf andere dinge wie eventuelle einflüsse zu schieben.



ganz klar allerdings kann man den brief als hilferuf auffassen!
wenn er selbst sagt er kommt nicht mehr klar mit sich und allem dann muss man doch vor allem als eltern sagen junge komm mal her!
so ist es iwann klar das er durchdreht weil er aus verzweiflung handelt wenn nicht mal seine eltern was machen!
ich will den kerl ned in shcutz nehmen was er gemacht hat ist mehr als schlimm aber wegkehren sollte man dies auch ned


----------



## drumbunny (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Sowas zu verhindern ist fast unmöglich... Wenn jemand "durchdreht", aus welchen Gründen auch immer und sich zu so einer tat entschließt wird es nicht daran scheitern dass er keinen Zugang zu den Schusswaffen hat. Dann nimmt er halt ein Messer, zur Not ne Gartenkralle oder kommt auch auf illegalem Weg an Schusswaffen...
Da bringt auch die Diskussion zu Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes nichts. Wenns nach dem Gesetz ginge dürfte sowas nämlich gar nicht passieren. Aber wer soll das Gesetz kontrollieren??
Ausserdem gibts eine Statistik die besagt, dass in den US-Bundesstaaten wo die schärfsten Waffengesetze herrschen die meisten Verbrechen dieser Art geschehen, wohingegen in anderen Staaten wo so gut wie jeder eine Waffe besitzt am wenigsten passiert...


----------



## satchmo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pope am 12.03.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten fand ich den Spruch des CDU-Mannes, als er vom Spielespezialisten gefragt wurde, ob er denn überhaupt schon einmal ein Computerspiel gespielt habe. Der hat doch tatsächlich sinngemäß geantwortet, dass er kein Baum im Urwald gewesen sein müsste, um sich für die Rettung des Urwalds einzusetzen. Ist das nicht spitzenmäßig ???
> Also jedesmal wenn ich keine Ahnung habe (und das kommt ja ziemlich häufig vor) werde ich mein unsubstantiiertes Geplapper mit diesem "Totschlag"-Spruch zieren. Das ist einfach super und unbezahlbar.
> Danke Herr Bosbach !



Ich wollte schon Fragen wer das sagte, aber Du schreibts es ja. Von Herrn Bosbach hätte ich niemals eine andere Antwort erwartet. Getopt wird der aber trotzdem: Herrmann und Co.  wissen noch viel viel besser üebr diese Spiele bescheid.


----------



## Morathi (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				satchmo am 12.03.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Morathi am 12.03.2009 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es ja auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen, und es wird auch sicher nicht das Ende der Killerspiel-Diskussion sein. Trotzdem muss man doch feststellen, dass sich zumindest bei einigen früheren Kollegen etwas getan hat. 
Ich meine nur eine gewisse Tendenz rausgelesen zu haben. Vielleicht bin ich ja nur von Hoffnung geblendet   .


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz klar allerdings kann man den brief als hilferuf auffassen!
> wenn er selbst sagt er kommt nicht mehr klar mit sich und allem dann muss man doch vor allem als eltern sagen junge komm mal her!
> so ist es iwann klar das er durchdreht weil er aus verzweiflung handelt wenn nicht mal seine eltern was machen!
> ich will den kerl ned in shcutz nehmen was er gemacht hat ist mehr als schlimm aber wegkehren sollte man dies auch ned


da hast du schon recht, es ist fahrlässig, solche anzeichen zu ignorieren.
im weiter oben verlinkten interview wird das eigentlich sehr gut erklärt:
http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:Amoklauf-Schulen-Es-Warnsignale/657475.html


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				drumbunny am 12.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas zu verhindern ist fast unmöglich...


eben nicht, weil scheint's immer dieselben vorzeichen auftreten (die meistens nicht zu einer solchen tat führen, selten aber eben doch).


----------



## Freakless08 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> die eltern haben versagt, das ist wahr. aber man darf den täter auch nicht in schutz nehmen, er ist ein massenmörder und das gilt es zu verurteilen.
> dass er ein armes schwein war, dürfte klar sein, trotzdem hat ER abgedrückt und ER ist schuld an den vielen toten.
> man sollte nicht immer nur versuchen, die schuld auf andere dinge wie eventuelle einflüsse zu schieben. solchen einflüssen sind sehr viele menschen ausgesetzt und kaum jemand bringt deswegen andere menschen um.


Genau. Wie wäre es mit todesstrafe für ihn...  



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> drumbunny am 12.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Back to Stasi? Wir brauchen mehr Überwachung, Kameras, jeder Einwohner sollte einen RFID Chip eingepflanzt bekommen und muss sich täglich im "Minitruth" melden. Nur so bekommen wir mehr Sicherheit   Und wer sich "anders als der Mainstream und die bunte Fernsehwelt" benimmt wird zwangserschossen.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Wie wäre es mit todesstrafe für ihn...


was soll denn dieser kommentar jetzt?  
es geht ja nicht um die bestrafung sondern erstnal um die schuldzuweisung. und die liegt immer noch primär beim täter.




> Back to Stasi? Wir brauchen mehr Überwachung, Kameras, jeder Einwohner sollte einen RFID Chip eingepflanzt bekommen und muss sich täglich im "Minitruth" melden.


nein, aber lies doch mal das eben nochmals verlinkte interview.
mit der stasi oder einem überwachungsstaat hat das nichts zu tun. ich sehe das folgendermassen: früher war der familienzusammenhalt enger und die familien waren grösser, nicht zu vergessen sind auch engere nachbarschaftliche beziehungen, somit wurden diese vorzeichen wohl auch meistens sehr früh erkannt und es kam deshalb seltener zu solchen ereignissen.
die welt hat sich verändert, die anonymität in städten nimmt zu und es gibt immer mehr zerrüttete familien oder eltern, die sich nicht richtig um ihre kinder kümmern. wer soll dann all diese anzeichen erkennen?


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				drumbunny am 12.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimmt er halt ein Messer, zur Not ne Gartenkralle



wieviele menschen wären wohl bei der verwendung solcher gegenstände, im konkreten fall, gestorben?



> oder kommt auch auf illegalem Weg an Schusswaffen...



das kann man bei einer affekttat ja wohl schon mal ausschliessen.
abgesehen davon, wüsste ich persönlich spontan nicht, woher ich eine scharfe waffe herbekommen würde.
hab mir allerdings auch noch keine weitergehenden gedanken darüber gemacht.



> Aber wer soll das Gesetz kontrollieren??



die polizei vielleicht?
aber im prinzip hast du recht, zumindest mal die unzähligen illegalen waffen in deutschland liessen sich dann immer noch nicht kontrollieren. 



> Ausserdem gibts eine Statistik die besagt, dass in den US-Bundesstaaten wo die schärfsten Waffengesetze herrschen die meisten Verbrechen dieser Art geschehen, wohingegen in anderen Staaten wo so gut wie jeder eine Waffe besitzt am wenigsten passiert...



ja, das ist irgendsoein mythos, der immer wieder von irgendwelchen waffenfetischisten widergekäut wird.
genauso wie die angebliche tatsache, dass sich in england gewaltverbrechen häuften, nach der verschärfung der waffengesetze.
das wirst du erschreckenderweise auf so ziemlich jeder seite irgendeines schützenvereines finden.

nicht alles glauben, was man so im netz findet.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 12.03.2009 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mit dem brief hör ich zum ersten mal.
wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Morathi (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein Blödsinn. So wie du hier schreibst, bist du keinen Deut besser mit dienen extremen Aussagen. Als ob man dafür Kameras etc. bräuchte. Es wurde bereits weiter oben erwähnt, dass sicher eins der Hauptprobleme darin besteht, dass die Klassen zu groß und die Lehrer zu wenige sind. So kann ein Lehrer unmöglich auf einzelne Problemschüler eingehen. Hier steckt sicher enorm viel "Früherkennungspotenzial", das in der momentenanen Situation aber leider ungenutzt bleibt.


----------



## KainLaVey (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Heute morgen hat es angefangen: Das böse Wort "Killerspiele" ist in den Nachrichten gefallen -.-


----------



## Nightfall5767 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Bei der Zeitung "Die Welt" sind es jetzt die 
bösen Killerspiele, die Tim K. zum Amoklauf 
bewegt haben:

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article3361746/
Amoklaeufer-spielte-gewalttaetige-
Videospiele.html  "Amokläufer spielte 
gewalttätige Videospiele"

Es war eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis 
irgendwelche Politiker (komisch, meistens 
CSU/CDU) wieder einmal Computerspiele als 
Sündenbock ausmachen

gabs es bei PC Games nicht eine Aktion? In 
der Art "Pro Computerspiele, Contra dumme 
Politiker/Medienleute/Psycho's die keine 
Ahnung haben wovon sie da reden?", würde 
gerne Mitglied/Supporter werden


----------



## Herbiemaster (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> biggamer89 am 12.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja natürlich, vorhin ist ein machinengewehr an mir vorbei gelaufen und hat ganz streng geschaut


----------



## Freakless08 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Morathi am 12.03.2009 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Blödsinn. So wie du hier schreibst, bist du keinen Deut besser mit dienen extremen Aussagen. Als ob man dafür Kameras etc. bräuchte. Es wurde bereits weiter oben erwähnt, dass sicher eins der Hauptprobleme darin besteht, dass die Klassen zu groß und die Lehrer zu wenige sind. So kann ein Lehrer unmöglich auf einzelne Problemschüler eingehen. Hier steckt sicher enorm viel "Früherkennungspotenzial", das in der momentenanen Situation aber leider ungenutzt bleibt.


Hatte halt keine Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen.
Aber in den Nachrichten und anderen Foren ließt man überall. Scanner in die Schule bauen, Metalldetektoren....


----------



## Vordack (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn Waffen töten, nicht Menschen!



Häh?

Also wen n wir alle Waffen verbieten würden dann würden die "Verrükten" eben mit Schlachtermessern und Harpunen Leute abmurksen, so einfach ist das. Also etwas falscheres als das obige Zitat gibts ja wohl kaum...


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Morathi am 12.03.2009 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Dann muß man aber auch Gitter vor die Fenster machen, sonst steigt man halt im Sommer beim Fenster rein.........


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 12.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was machen dann Jäger ?
Es ist ja nicht so als ob der Täter mit einem Sturmgewehr losmarschiert ist, nein er hat afaik eine Beretta Halbautomatik benutzt. solch eine Waffe haben auch viele Jäger bei sich zu Hause. Ist auch klar, wo sollen sie denn auch sonsst ihre Waffen aufbewahren ?
Ich finde die ganze Diskussion relativ arm. Hier wird (zurecht) darüber geschimpft, dass teilweise jetzt wieder auf den "Killerspielen" rumgeritten wird, aber gleichzeitg wird dann einfach wieder wild und planlos auf Waffen/Schützenvereine "geschossen".


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 12.03.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, der spruch ist sicherlich so nicht korrekt.
allerdings gibt's i.d.r. viel weniger tote, wenn jemand mit dem messer amok läuft.


----------



## Sushimeister (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Alle Amokläufer hatten eine Vorliebe: NUTELLA!
Alle, die Nutella essen, sind also Amokläufer!

Soviel mal zu der einfachen, monokausalen Argumentationskette der sog. "Killerspiele-Gegner".

Ich persönlich finde, dass FILME die Hemmschwellen Jugendlicher deutlich stärker absenken können. Wird dort doch gezeigt, wie cool man ist, wenn man Raub, Erpressung, Vergewaltigung, Tötung, Mord etc. billigend in Kauf nimmt. Man kann bei einem Film viel schneller eine "Beziehung" zu den Protagonisten aufbauen, als bei einem Spiel.

Dazu kommt, dass _gerade_ CSS keine "Story" als solches hat, kein Intro und somit keine Emotionen in dem Sinne wecken kann.

Da kann man dick drüber diskutieren, aber ich finde, es gibt deutlich mehr Filme die wirklich _schlimm_ sind, als Computerspiele.

My 2 cents...


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die ganze Diskussion relativ arm. Hier wird (zurecht) darüber geschimpft, dass teilweise jetzt wieder auf den "Killerspielen" rumgeritten wird, aber gleichzeitg wird dann einfach wieder wild und planlos auf Waffen/Schützenvereine "geschossen".


einige fühlen sich halt in die ecke gedrängt und "schiessen" jetzt blindlings auf andere hobbies, welche nicht die ihren sind. d.h. sie setzen sich gar nicht wirklich mit der sachlage auseinander.


----------



## unterseebotski (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Sogar SWR3 greift  "Killerspiele" auf und benutzt das jetzt in den Überschriften.
Unfassbar...
Aber keiner sagt, Softairwaffen waren Schuld, dass Tim K. amok lief...

Wie auch immer, bald bekommen wir die besagten Spiele nur noch in Frankreich, Österreich und in der Schweiz, wenn Schäuble 2.0 erstmal zum Einsatz kommt.

@El_cavito: Jäger haben i.d.R. nur einen Waffenschein für Jagdwaffen. Und Jagdwaffen dürfen nicht mehr als 2 oder 3 Schuss im Vorrat haben, bevor man nachladen muss. Was darüber hinausgeht braucht einen anderen Waffenschein.


----------



## Prime85 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Trespin am 12.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will garkeine Diskussion mehr zum Thema Killerspiele hören! Als ich heute morgen im Radio den Begriff gehört habe ist mir die Hutschnur hochgegangen. Der Typ hatte ganz klar einen Schaden, das hat nichts mit Fernsehen oder Computerspielen zu tun. Die Gründe dafür liegen in der menschlichen Psyche und die wurde durch andere Faktoren gestört.
> 
> Alkohol steht übrigens auch nirgendswo zur Diskussion obwohl jedes Jahr tausende Menschen getötet werden durch Alkoholeinfluss beim Täter. (Und hier ist der schlechte Einfluss belegt, denn Alkohol wirkt direkt auf die Psyche und den Verstand, während Computerspiele nicht den eigenen Willen beeinflussen können, dafür muss es eine gestörte Basis geben und das ist der eigentliche Grund. Computerspiele, andere Medien  wie Fernsehen oder auch Bücher sind maximal ein Trigger, aber nie die Ursache)
> 
> Der Amoklauf war tragisch und unfassbar und die Menschen brauchen einen Grund um sich an eine Hoffnung zu klammern. Der Grund sitzt aber ganz woanders und wird vielleicht nie wirklich aufgedeckt werden.



So ging es mir auch als ich ab heute früh im Radio höre, dass er Killerspiele gespielt hat. Der Bericht von PC Games ist zwar gut aber nicht mehr aktuell.

Ich spiele auch seit ca. 8 Jahren diverse Ego-Shooter, wie NOLF, Call of Duty - Serie, Doom 3, Crysis etc. CS habe ich aber noch nie gespielt aber da gibts ja keinen großen Unterschied zu anderen Shootern.

Mich würde man auch als zurückhaltend beschreiben und mir ist trotzdem noch nicht ein Gedanke an einen Amoklauf gekommen. Ich bin auch Kriegsdienstverweigerer und habe Zivildienst gemacht. Ich brauche keine realen Waffen und finde es unverantwortlich das man als Privatperson in der eigenen Wohnung oder im Haus seine Waffen und Munition lagern darf. Wenn man eine Waffe im Haus hat liegt, meiner Meinung nach,  die Hemmschwelle tiefer diese Waffe auch zu benutzen. Waffen gehören nicht in die Hände von unter 18-Jährigen und sollten nur in diesen Vereinsräumen sicher aufbewahrt und benutzt werden.
Wenn die Psyche gestört ist dann kann auch ein Film oder ein Buch ein Auslöser sein. Die Gründe für so einen Amoklauf liegen aber in den seltesten Fällen an irgendwelchen Medien, die man nachahmen will.
Ohne zu wissen wie die Erziehung und die Beziehung der Eltern zwischen ihnen und ihrem Sohn verlaufen ist kann man den Eltern nur unterstellen, dass sie Waffen im gleichen Haus gelagert haben in dem ihr jugendlicher Sohn wohnte. Obwohl man ja auch davon ausgehen kann, dass er erst durch den Vater zum "Waffennarren" geworden ist.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> einige fühlen sich halt in die ecke gedrängt und "schiessen" jetzt blindlings auf andere hobbies, welche nicht die ihren sind. d.h. sie setzen sich gar nicht wirklich mit der sachlage auseinander.


/amen


----------



## Bestia1 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hi @all, als erstes will ich sagen das es ne Tragödie ist, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Aber wenn ich dann scho wieder diese Voll-Noobs höre mit: es war die Spiele schuld und er saß nur zu hause und hat vorm Pc das töten geübt dann frage ich mich doch wer hier eigentlich nen Schuss hat? Nicht die Games, Video's oder andere Medien sind schuld an dem was geschehen ist. (gerichtet an alle Amokläufe, sondern der Feind heißt Gesellschaft und Politik. Die Gesellschaft ist schuld das viele Junge Menschen durchdrehn und von der Politik ganz zu schweigen. Bestes beispiel, man muß sich nur in der Schule mal umschaun, wieviele Jungen Menschen werden gehänselt, verspottet, verprügelt usw? da ist es doch kein Wunder das irgendwann bei manchen das Gehirn abschaltet weil sie nicht mehr können. Das andere Prob ist doch es wird immer nur wech geschaut und nie was unternommen gegen solche Methoden. Wer noch schuld an dem Amoklauf hat sind die Eltern selber, denn wieviele Eltern setzen ihr kinder einfach vor den Fernsehr oder Pc ohne zu wissen was ihre Kinder sehn oder zocken? denen interessiert es nicht weil sie nur ihre Ruhe haben wolln von den kindern und wenn ich dann so etwas sehe dann sage ich mir: dann hätte sie keine in die Welt setzten solln wenn sie nicht klar kommen damit. Das Gesetz in Neuseeland was jetzt erlassen worden ist, find ich voll ok. Geldstrafe oder Knast für Eltern die nicht aufpassen was ihre kinder zocken. Pcgames hat auch nen artikel üder diese Gesetz hier verfasst. Lasst endlich die Medien und die Gamer in ruhe und kümmert euch erstmal um das was wirklich stimmt und nicht was irgendwelche Psychologen, BPJM oder Politiker behaupten. Die haben alle keinen Plan von der Materie und wie ein spruch besagt: Wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, einfach mal Fresse halten. Es gibt keine Killerspiele es gibt nur beklopte die es behaupten. die Gesellschaft ist schuld und keine Games. Nehmt es endlich zur kenntnis


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> drumbunny am 12.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich weiss nicht.
gerade die in dem stern- interview getätigten aussagen, halte ich doch für arg zweifelhaft:

Es gibt immer Warnsignale.


> Am Anfang steht eine Krise, die vermeintlich durch Gewalt gelöst werden kann, aber auch Gefühle von Ausweglosigkeit und Verzweiflung.





> Die Täter fangen an, sich mit Gewalttaten zu beschäftigen, andere Amokläufer werden als Vorbilder stilisiert.





> Im Emsdettener Fall etwa die Nachahmung des Massakers von Columbine, eine ähnliche Inszenierung, die bis hin zum Benutzen derselben Wörter bei Sebastian B. ging.





> Oder es gibt eine Identifikation mit Idolen aus gewalttätigen Filmen.





> Als weiterer Schritt tauchen die Täter immer mehr in Fantasiewelten ab, zum Hass auf das Umfeld kommt ein Tunnelblick.



gut möglich, aber wie soll man das als aussenstehender feststellen?
nicht jeder wird wohl den drang verspüren, derlei seinen mitmenschen mitzuteilen. 
nicht mal ein pädagoge könnte das- unmöglich. 



> In diesem Stadium gibt es zumeist Andeutungen, dass man einen Amoklauf plant, dann folgt die konkrete Tatankündigung. Waffen und Kleidung werden besorgt, nahestehende Personen gewarnt und die Täter verabschieden sich. Kurz bevor sie die Tat begehen, laden die meist jugendlichen Täter in letzter Zeit häufig noch eine Abschiedsnachricht im Internet hoch.



ist das wirklich immer so der fall?
glaub ich kaum.
falls doch, ist das wohl der einzige punkt, bei dem sich der spätere täter anderen mitteilen müsste.
und weshalb bei einer konkreten ankündigung -lange vor der eigentlichen tat- nix passiert, weiss vermutlich nur der herr psychologe alleine.

eine videobotschaft auf youtube, abgeschickt im moment vor dem beginn, ist wohl kaum ein noch verwertbares anzeichen.  



> Was wir im Vorfeld sehen, sind stabilisierende Faktoren die wegfallen oder Zurückweisungen, zum Beispiel durch ein Mädchen. Es kann auch ein Job sein, den man verloren hat, eine Freundschaft, die zerbricht, ein Gerichtsverfahren, das ansteht.Im Fall Robert S. war die Zeugnisausgabe der Auslöser, da er den Schulabschluss nicht erreicht hatte.



all das sind dinge, die millionen menschen passieren und passiert sind.
das sind doch keine konkreten anzeichen für irgendwas.


----------



## Wildchild666 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich kotze....

Punkt 12 fängt schon wieder damit an :

"... soll in letzter Zeit auffällig viel Computer gespielt haben!"


no comment und mein Beileid an die Angehörigen der Opfer.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was machen dann Jäger ?



die holen ihre waffe in einem zentralen lager, von mir aus auch bei der polizei, ab.
wo ist da das problem?



> Ich finde die ganze Diskussion relativ arm. Hier wird (zurecht) darüber geschimpft, dass teilweise jetzt wieder auf den "Killerspielen" rumgeritten wird, aber gleichzeitg wird dann einfach wieder wild und planlos auf Waffen/Schützenvereine "geschossen".



ich tue das nicht.
ich hab, wie gesagt, gar kein problem mit schützenvereinen.
nur wieso können die dort verwendeten waffen, oder teile davon, nicht im verein selbst gelagert werden?

abgesehen davon:
siehst du keinen unterschied zwischen der existenz von scharfen waffen und "killerspielen"?
ich sehe den nämlich durchaus.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @El_cavito: Jäger haben i.d.R. nur einen Waffenschein für Jagdwaffen. Und Jagdwaffen dürfen nicht mehr als 2 oder 3 Schuss im Vorrat haben, bevor man nachladen muss. Was darüber hinausgeht braucht einen anderen Waffenschein.


Nochmal. Jäger besitzen Halbautomatische Pistolen wie die offensichtlich bei diesem Amoklauf benutzten Beretta !


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist vielleicht `ne doofe frage:
aber wozu?  :-o


----------



## Herbiemaster (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

laut diversen radiosendern z.b. swr3 ist der schuldige schon gefunden worden, und wer kann das natürlich nur sein.... killerspiel -.-

naja dann heißt es bestimmt ab morgen, dass jeder ego-shooter spieler potenzieler amokläufer ist und wir werden alle eingesperrt XD

oh mann, einige haben echt den knall noch nicht gehört.

vllt hat er ja noch gerne fanta getrunken, dann sind ja auch alle fanta liebhaber potenziele amokläufer....
ich finds eig nur schade, dass nie ein grund in seiner psyche und in seinem sozialen umwelt gesucht wird sondern nur ein grund um wieder ne hetzjagd auf "killerspiele" zu beginnen.

wenn man so aktuelle nachrichten hört, sind sogar schusswaffen kaum noch ein thema, sondern nur noch killerspiele   

wo soll das nur hin führen in deutschland, bald haben wir wieder ein überwachungstaat á lá ddr oder ns system...


----------



## elexus (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Der ganze Artikel ist doch schon hinfällig.

Die "Killerspiele" sind doch schon wieder die Nummer 1 in den Nachrichten... Und Counterstrike muss in den Medien wieder herhalten.

http://www.web.de/

http://de.news.yahoo.com/1/20090312/twl-polizei-motiv-des-amoklufers-hat-mit-8b73c05.html


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da fühle ich mich jetzt aber mal so gar nicht angesprochen.


----------



## Morathi (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wildschweine im Melee-Mode   .


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> die holen ihre waffe in einem zentralen lager, von mir aus auch der polizei, ab.
> wo ist da das problem?


Das klingt ja schön und gut, aber ist in der Realtität erstens relativ realtitäsfremd und zweitens absolut unpraktikabel.



> ich tue das nicht.
> ich hab, wie gesagt, gar kein problem mit schützenvereinen.
> nur wieso können die dort verwendeten waffen, oder teile davon, nicht im verien selbst gelagert werden?


Der Kommentar war auch nicht speziell auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein



> abgesehen davon:
> siehst du keinen unterschied zwischen der existenz von scharfen waffen und "killerspielen"?
> ich sehe den nämlich durchaus.


Natürlich sehe ich da einen Unterschied. Doch die Argumentation ist einfach billig. Die einen sagen "killerspiele" sind schuld. Dann kommen die nächsten und sagen, "lass unsere Killerspiele in Ruhe, die Waffen sind schuld."
Das ist doch genau die gleiche suche nach Sündenböcken.


----------



## Morathi (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach.Es gibt Situationen in denen eine Pistole im "Jägerleben" notwendig wird. Das fängt ganz einfach an bei einem Fangschuss, wenn z.B. ein Tier angeschossen oder angefahren wurde. aber z.B. auch bei der Nachsuche nach einbem angeschossenen Wildschwein. Da ist es einfach purer Selbstschutz. Ein angeschossenes Wildschwein ist lebensgefährlich. Wenn ein Jäger da ohne Pistole auf Nachsuche geht, ist er schlicht und ergreifend in akuter Lebensgefahr. In solch einer Situation ist es eben notwendig, dass der Jäger auch in der Lage ist, in kurzer Zeit mehrere Schüsse abzugeben.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja schön und gut, aber ist in der Realtität erstens relativ realtitäsfremd und zweitens absolut unpraktikabel.



weil?



> Natürlich sehe ich da einen Unterschied. Doch die Argumentation ist einfach billig. Die einen sagen "killerspiele" sind schuld. Dann kommen die nächsten und sagen, "lass unsere Killerspiele in Ruhe, die Waffen sind schuld."
> Das ist doch genau die gleiche suche nach Sündenböcken.



auch das trifft, auf mich zumindest, nicht zu.
ich gebe waffen überhaupt keine "schuld" und sehe sie natürlich auch nicht als ursache an.
das wäre wirklich äusserst albern. 

aber es ist doch nunmal einfach fakt, dass bspw affekttaten ohne die existenz einer waffe vor ort , einfach nicht möglich wären.
das kannst du wohl kaum bestreiten.

und selbst im konkreten fall jetzt, wäre es wohl -höchstwahrscheinlich (sic!) - nicht so weit gekommen, wenn die waffe eben nicht erreichbar gewesen wäre für den jugendlichen.


----------



## GDPSabrina (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

wenn die These "Counterstrike" stimmen würde, dann hätte er nur vermummte und bewaffnete Jungs umbringen dürfen ... 

jetzt ist die Frage, in welchem Spiel werden zielgerichtet Mädchen und Lehrerinnen per Kopfschuss getötet ?


----------



## Freakless08 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Morathi am 12.03.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht wenn sie wie vorgeschrieben verwahrt werden. Außerdem gibt es unmengen an Sportschützen, wenn jetzt eben mal einer austickt sollen nicht die anderen leiden.
Alkohol wird ja auch nicht verboten (und Anfang des Monats hat sich eine im Nachbardorf ins 1wöchige Komma gesoffen, ein Typ ist gestorben). Jährlich sterben zudem mehr Menschen bei Verkehrsunfällen als bei Amokläufen. Autos verbieten?


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Man sollte mal in den Medien erwähnen das sogenannte Killerspiele und auch Shützenvereine halt nix sind für schwer Persönlichkeitsgestörte und Psychisch kranke Menschen.Was kann ein Egoshooter dafür, wenn er von einem kranken Menschen gespielt wird.
Man könnte ja auch behaupten das Autos ganz Böse sind, wenn wieder einer absichtlich in den Gegenverkehr rauscht um sich das Leben zu nehmen


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jährlich sterben zudem mehr Menschen bei Verkehrsunfällen als bei Amokläufen. Autos verbieten?




wieviele davon werden vorsätzlich getötet?


----------



## Herbiemaster (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte mal in den Medien erwähnen das sogenannte Killerspiele und auch Shützenvereine halt nix sind für schwer Persönlichkeitsgestörte und Psychisch kranke Menschen.Was kann ein Egoshooter dafür, wenn er von einem kranken Menschen gespielt wird.
> Man könnte ja auch behaupten das Autos ganz Böse sind, wenn wieder einer absichtlich in den Gegenverkehr rauscht um sich das Leben zu nehmen



dito


----------



## Freakless08 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tot ist tot, oder freuen sich die Angehörigen dann das ihr(e) Kinder/Eltern/Verwandten nicht an einem Amoklauf gestorben sind sondern "nur" an einem Autounfall?


----------



## xXFusselXx (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich empfinde es als extrem respektlos gegenüber den Eltern, Freunden und Verwandten der Opfer das Geschehene als Lockmittel für politische und gewerbliche Zwecke zu nutzen. Die Diskussion um diesen jüngsten Amoklauf wird sich früher oder später dank irgendwelcher Spezialisten weiter auf das Thema Killerspiele versteifen.
Die Wortwahl suggeriert einem schon ein Indikator für Wahlstimmen, Einschaltquoten und Absätze für irgendwelche Schundblätter.
Während die professionellen Ermittlungen in geschlossenen Kreisen sich um die Schusswaffen des Vaters und die psychologischen Profile des 17 jährigen Täters drehen, muss der Öffentlichkeit etwas spannenderes geboten werden. Nicht grundlos wurde ein derart reißerisches Wort für die ganze „Problematik“ gewählt.
Den Politikern schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, genau wie Cannabis, Heavy Metal und freie Meinungsbildung. Den Sendern ein rechtes Mittel, um Einschaltquoten zu steigern. Und den Verlagen nur Recht, um noch mehr Exemplare ihrer Schmierblätter absetzen zu können.

Die gesellschaftliche Verwahrlosung vieler Jugendlicher, sowie die immer bescheidener ausfallenden Zukunftshoffnungen werden dabei außen vor gelassen.
Überforderte Lehrer in 30köpfigen Klassen, soziale Ausgrenzung Andersartiger, keine alternativen Bildungsmethoden für Schüler mit Lernproblemen und das sicher immer mehr profilierende „Haste was, bist du was“ Problem an Schulen sind sicher nicht die einzigen Probleme.
Schulen werden geschlossen, Jugendzentren dicht gemacht und die finanzielle Förderung von Jugendbildungsstätten gekürzt oder ganz gestrichen.
Hat das Fernsehen einem vor Jahren noch suggeriert, dass jeder ein Star und reich werden kann, geht der Trend immer mehr zu Negativberichten. Harz 4 Empfänger mit ihren Sorgen, Auswanderer die in Deutschland keinen Fuß mehr fassen können, Kids die auf der Straße leben und verrecken, Unternehmer die aus ihren Schulden nicht mehr rauskommen, zig Millionen Kinder die an der Armutsgrenze leben…

Wenn ich abseits von Filmen und Serien bei meiner Freundin im Zimmer vor der Glotze sitze, dann wird mir nicht nur wieder klar, warum der erste sendeempfangsfähige TV am anderen Ende der Wohnung steht, sondern auch wie kaputt unser Land stellenweise ist.
Wer nicht die geistige Reife oder die psychische Stabilität hat, sich von der Masse des Gezeigten und Erfahrenen abzusetzen, der geht irgendwann die Wände hoch.

Wer sich bei anderen Leuten „mit den neuesten Handys und seinem Geld“ zu profilieren versucht, ist vermutlich schon derartig ausgegrenzt, dass positive Erlebnisse mit Freunden zusammen keine andere Sichtweise auf den Scherbenhaufen bieten, den man Tag für Tag vorgeführt bekommt.
Videospiele, genau wie Bücher und Filme, sind da nur eine kleine Fluchtmöglichkeit für zwischendurch. Wenn weder Freunde noch Eltern (hab hier irgendwo was von einem Brief an die Eltern gelesen) für einen da sind und man sonst keine Möglichkeiten hat seinen Frust, seine Verzweiflung und seine Sorgen zu verarbeiten (Musik, Sport, etc.), dann kippt bei einigen Leuten leider ein Schalter, der sich nicht wieder umlegen lässt
Da solche Tatsachen aber als finanzielles Fundament für Sender und Verlage agieren und die Politik mit solchen Themen leichter auf realisierbare, schnelle Veränderungen in ihrer Wahlstimmentour zählen können, werden die tiefgründigen, fundamentierten Analysen solcher Geschehnisse auch weiterhin zum Großteil den ermittelnden Ringen vorbehalten sein.

Beste Grüße –Micha-


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> gut möglich, aber wie soll man das als aussenstehender feststellen?
> nicht jeder wird wohl den drang verspüren, derlei seinen mitmenschen mitzuteilen.
> nicht mal ein pädagoge könnte das- unmöglich.


als aussenstehender natürlich kaum. aber freunde und familie, mitschüler, lehrer etc. also menschen, die oft kontakt miteinander pflegen, sollten auf solche vorzeichen achten u nd darauf reagieren.



> > In diesem Stadium gibt es *zumeist* Andeutungen, dass man einen Amoklauf plant, dann folgt die konkrete Tatankündigung. Waffen und Kleidung werden besorgt, nahestehende Personen gewarnt und die Täter verabschieden sich. Kurz bevor sie die Tat begehen, laden die meist jugendlichen Täter in letzter Zeit häufig noch eine Abschiedsnachricht im Internet hoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ist das wirklich *immer* so der fall?


kein kommentar.



> all das sind dinge, die millionen menschen passieren und passiert sind.
> das sind doch keine konkreten anzeichen für irgendwas.


er sagt ja, dass in den allermeisten fällen nichts passiert.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				xXFusselXx am 12.03.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfinde es als extrem respektlos gegenüber den Eltern, Freunden und Verwandten der Opfer das Geschehene als Lockmittel für politische und gewerbliche Zwecke zu nutzen.


ich auch, das sind widerliche, pietätlose opportunisten.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> als aussenstehender natürlich kaum. aber freunde und familie, mitschüler, lehrer etc. also menschen, die oft kontakt miteinander pflegen, sollten auf solche vorzeichen achten u nd darauf reagieren.



die meinte ich alle mit aussenstehenden. 
wenn "ich" nicht will, dass ich die attentäter von littleton verehre, dann merkt das auch keiner.
nicht mami nicht papi und auch nicht meine besten freunde. 



> kein kommentar.



ok, dann frage ich eben, ob das "zumeist" der fall ist.
hier war es ja anscheinend schon mal nicht so, von dem was man bislang weiss. 



> er sagt ja, dass in den allermeisten fällen nichts passiert.



ja eben, aber wie soll denn dann eine vorhersehbarkeit gegeben sein?


----------



## moskitoo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es.
Zum Thema Sportschützen:
Angenommen der private Besitz von Schusswaffen würde völlig verboten. Die Nachfrage ist aber nach wie vor da, das heißt der illegale Markt würde weiter wachsen, außerdem hätte der Staat nicht mehr Kenntniss davon wer nun welche Waffen besitzen würde. Beim legalen erwerb muss man die Waffe anmelden, das heißt der Staat weiß auch davon und kann auch kontrollieren ob die Gesetze eingehalten werden. 

Natürlich ist es trotzdem noch ein Problem. 
Ich finde daher den Ansatz Munition und Waffen an völlig verschiedenen Orten zu lagern gar nicht schlecht. Denn nur mit Patronen kann ich ohne Waffe nichts anfangen, genau so umgekehrt. 
Des weiteren wäre es sinnvoll Privatpersonen unter 21 Jahren, den umgang mit großkalibrigen Waffen völlig zu verbieten.Um den Sportlichen aspekt genießen zu können, würden wohl auch Luftgewehre/-pistolen genügen. 
Desweiteren könnte man beim Waffenverkauf eine zusätzliche Steuereinführen (+15% Aufschlag), die dann in eine einrichtung fließt die sich ausschließlich mit einhaltung der Gesetzte in Verbindung mit Waffen kümmert, zum Beispiel Lagerung. 
Man könnte auch spezielle Waffen für Sportschützen bereitstellen, bei denen die Magazingröße auf 4 Schuss begrenzt ist. Oder je nach Disziplin in die der Schütze aktiv ist.


----------



## DarkForce11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedes Wochenende sterben Menschen aufgrund von Alkohol am Steuer!!
Dass ist mindestens fahrlässige Tötung. Aber redet auch nur einer davon Alkohol zu verbieten?

Nein, denn es liegt ja in der Verantwortung des Konsumenten verantwortungsbewusst zu handeln   .
Uns Spielern wird diese Fähigkeit offenbar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freakless08 am 12.03.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist vermutlich das -`tschuldigung- dämlichste, was ich am heutigen tage lesen durfte.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> die meinte ich alle mit aussenstehenden.


das sind aber alles keine aussenstehenden.



> ok, dann frage ich eben, ob das "zumeist" der fall ist.
> hier war es ja anscheinend schon mal nicht so, von dem was man bislang weiss.


ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. denn mehr als _ganz wenige_ ausnahmen sind es ja nicht, in welches es zu solchen massakern kommt.



> ja eben, aber wie soll denn dann eine vorhersehbarkeit gegeben sein?


es geht doch darum, dass man auf warnzeichen reagiert und zwar nicht mit gewalt, schutzhaft oder was auch immer sondern mit liebe, verständnis und zuhören. frühzeitig! und das sind dinge, die heutzutage viele nicht mehr bekommen, jedenfalls weder zuhause noch in der schule.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht doch darum, dass man auf warnzeichen reagiert und zwar nicht mit gewalt, schutzhaft oder was auch immer sondern mit liebe, verständnis und zuhören. und das sind dinge, die heutzutage viele nicht mehr bekommen, jedenfalls weder zuhause noch in der schule.




da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## cosmo76 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe mir gestern die PK der leitenen Ermittler angehört. "Oberste Priorität" so
heißt es, habe nun die Auswertung der Daten auf dem PC, was für Musik der Täter
hörte und was für ein Kleidungsstil der Täter hatte. Angenommen Tim K.  spielte Wolrd of
Warcraft u Counterstrike, hörte Punk Rock und mochte weiße Hemden. Toll, welche Erkenntnisse ziehen wir nun daraus, um solche Taten zukünftig präventiv zu verhindern?
Die tendieren wahrscheinlich gegen Null, aber wie gesagt hat ja "höchste Priorität". 
Hauptsache man kann dann pseudo Erklärungen abgeben, was alles dazu beigetragen
hat, damit ein Mensch so etwas tut. Wie gut, dass sich die Menschen vor Counterstrike und
böser Rockmusik alle in den Armen lagen und nie jemand irgendetwas Schreckliches tat.
Wenn man keine Erklärung hat und in Erklärungsnot ist, tendiert man leider dazu, die einfache zu nehmen und mag sie noch so an den Haaren herbeigezogen zu sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ARD jetzt Pressekonferenz


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch hier sehe ich _im weitesten sinne_ das sozialsystem und das tolle angebot an kindertagesstätten als mit ursächlich. der familienzusammenhalt ist nicht mehr überlebenswichtig, früher war er das.
ich will weder sozialabbau noch dass kitags geschlossen werden (dann ginge es nämlich wieder viel mehr leuten schlecht), aber die schöne neue welt, in denen es sich die gesellschaft so schön bequem gemacht hat, hat ganz klare schattenseiten, die jetzt erst langsam an die oberfläche dringen. und zwar genau mit solchen wahnsinnstaten. weil es einfach soweit gekommen ist, dass jeder für sich bleiben _kann_, das war vor einem jahrhundert einfach praktisch noch nicht möglich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du willst wieder Hausfrauen bzw. Hausmänner an den Herd und Kinder. 
Und nur ein Elternteil geht zur Arbeit ?

ohne Kindergärten, Vorschulen, Schulen geht es nun mal nicht


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und du willst wieder Hausfrauen bzw Hausmänner an den Herd und Kinder und nur ein Elternteil geht zur Arbeit ?
> 
> ohne Kindergärten, Vorschulen, Schulen geht es nun mal nicht


lies doch mein posting einfach noch einmal genau durch.  
nein, will ich nicht und mir ist völlig klar, dass es kein zurück mehr geben kann zu früheren zuständen. ich behaupte nur, dass das problem damit zu tun hat, dessen bin ich mir sicher.
wobei... wenn das kind noch klein ist, bin ich durchaus der ansicht, dass ein elternteil zuhause bleiben sollte. unabhängig davon, ob's der vater oder die mutter ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder du willst es halt nicht aber verstehe das dann nicht was du damit sagen wolltest


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 12.03.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> oder du willst es halt nicht aber verstehe das dann nicht was du damit sagen wolltest


ich hab's noch einmal editiert.
und naja... ich möchte auf die wirklichen ursachen hinweisen. selbst wenn man die nicht einfach aus der welt schaffen kann, und das kann man nicht, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn sie endlich erkannt würden.
ich kenne keine patentlösung, die wieder zu mehr zusammenhalt in der gesellschaft führen wird. jedenfalls keine positive, echte lösung. es ist eben kein einfaches problem, darum kann es auch nicht mit einfachen massnahmen behoben werden.
um komplexe lösungsstrategien auszuarbeiten, sind eigentlich die politiker da, viele davon machen es sich aber auch gerne einfach.


----------



## snowman1978 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Na wie geil ist das den in der Pressekonferenz wurde gerade gesagt das er schon in Psychatrischer Behandlung war ist aber nichtmehr zu den Terminen gegangen, gebt am besten allen in der Klappsmühle ne Knarre in die Hand man kanns auch echt drauf anlegen.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 12.03.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie geil ist das den in der Pressekonferenz wurde gerade gesagt das er schon in Psychatrischer Behandlung war ist aber nichtmehr zu den Terminen gegangen, gebt am besten allen in der Klappsmühle ne Knarre in die Hand man kanns auch echt drauf anlegen.


was heisst schon psychiatrische behandlung, die meisten patienten neigen nicht zur gewalt.
ausserdem heisst das ebensowenig, dass er in der "klapsmühle" war.


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Muahahaha... gerade in Bayern3 gehört dass auf seinem Rechner Porno-Bilder gefunden wurden.  Und jetzt? 

Eigentlich ist das Thema ganz und gar nicht lustig, aber man muss lachen wenn man hört was alles als "mögliche Ursache" gehandelt wird. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Sulik (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Viele interessante Ansätze und Kritik die hier erwähnt wurden.

Allerdings wird hier genauso zum Teil nach personifizierten oder materiellen Einzelobjekten gesucht denen man die Schuld zuschiebt, um seinem Gewissen die Arbeit zu erleichtern. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass man einen jeden Menschen rein moralisch gesehen zu 100% für seine Taten verantwortlich machen kann. Ich wähle hier den hinkenden Vergleich, einem blinden der bei rot über die Straße geht, kann man den verursachten tödlichen Autounfall auch schwer zurechnen. Der Mensch ist nunmal in gewisser Weise eine Blackbox, die in manchen Fällen nicht vollkommen intakt ist.

Wenn ein Mensch psychische Probleme hat, so sollte man ihm die selbe Hilfe zuschreiben, wie man es auch körperlich behinderten Menschen tut. Nun gut, dem widerspricht hier auch im Grunde genommen kaum wer. Allerdings ist auch dem Vater nur bedingt die Schuld zuzuschieben. Es ist sein Recht seinem Hobby nachzugehen, und selbiges war auch wahrscheinlich ein wichtiges Bündnis zwischen ihm und seinem Sohn. reine Vermutung. Ich denke, diesem Menschen wird dieser Fall schon bereits genug ans Herz gehn, als dass er jetzt auch noch von der Öffentlichkeit an den Pranger gestellt wird.
Ja, es war Verantwortungslos die Waffen mit der Munition für den Täter zugänglich aufzubewahren. Ja es ist fraglich, wieso hier bereits in der Erziehung nicht eingegriffen wurde. Allerdings ist hier wieder die Frage, wie verschlossen der Junge war, ohne gewisse Menschenkenntnis und psychologische Kenntnis wird man selbst als Elternteil kaum sein Kind erreichen.

Die schuldigen sind wie immer wir alle, durch die ständige Vorantreibung des vermeintlichen Lebenskomforts auf Kosten der Anhängsel unserer Gesellschaft. Wie eine Dampfwalze rollen wir über die zunehmenden Sozialaußenseiter drüber um in unserem egoistischen Wahn das "Allgemeinwohl" zu verbessern, mit der Rechtfertigung es sei für den Fortschritt der Menschheit. Wir sind eine äußerst eiskalte Gesellschaft geworden.
Man braucht sich nur mal umzusehen, und schon sieht man woher sich dieser Butterfly Effect nährt. In den Bahnhofsschaltern wird sofort der Verkäufer zur Schnecke gemacht, wenn es denn mal Probleme mit Verspätungen gibt, obwohl es nicht in dessen seiner Verantwortung liegt. Das Servicepersonal am Hörer wird rücksichtslos zusammengefuckt, obwohl es gar nicht deren ihre Verantwortung ist für eine zumutbare Qualität des Produkts zu sorgen.
Kleinigkeiten. Kleinigkeiten pflanzen sich fort. Die Konsequenzen führen unter anderem weiters zu besagten Symptomen wie Depression etc. Das waren nur Beispiele, 2 von mehreren Tausenden die jeden Tag passieren.

Doch abstrahiert gesehen, sieht man das Allgemeinverhalten auch so. Kaum jemand gibt sich gern mit Außenseitern ab, gibt sich die Mühe zu ihnen durchzudringen. Kommunikation ist zu einem Seminar für Managmentkräfte geworden, während die restliche Bevölkerung zunehmend vergisst, worum es sich bei diesem Wort überhaupt handelt. Ignoranz prägt im Grunde genommen unsere Gesellschaft, und diejenige die dem trotzen, haben keine Chance der Masse an hilfsbedürftigen Fällen zu helfen, dazu müsste schon jeder Anpacken.
Auch die Wurzeln der Probleme bleiben kaum ergründet, da sie wohl zu komplex für eine Abhandlung sind, und wohl auch über mehrere Kandidaturperioden reichen würden ( es stehen die üblichen Themen wie Arbeitslosigkeit, Ausbeutung, Diskrimminierung etc. auf der Speisekarte).

Achja, zu den Politikern und den Medien noch ein Wort. Ich unterstütze das Verhalten nicht, aber als dumm würde ich es nur langfristig bezeichnen. Eiskaltes Kalkül, prägnante Schlagzeilen um eine größere Konsumentenschicht zu erreichen, Medieninteresse und Wählerinterersse wecken, das ist eher Dreistigkeit, und nicht Dummheit.

Zum Thema Killerspiele selbst : Nun, ich denke es ist selbsterklärend, dass auch hier der Schuldige nicht zu finden sein wird. Manche Spiele gehen durchaus sehr weit, ehrlich gesagt so weit, dass sie keinen Reiz mehr haben sondern nur mehr die Brutalität aufdrängen. Aber selbst dann wird solch ein Spiel wohl nur in labilen Menschen aufblühen. Und ja, da wären wir dann wohl bei dem vorher besagten.

Das wäre meine Meinung


----------



## Exit89 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

gameing is not a krime
(oder wie war das? ich mach auf jedenfall in wkw ne gruppe auf, fals es dazu noch keine giebt)

problem ist auf jedenfall nicht, das es "killerspiele" giebt oder man diese spielt..
ich selbst würde perfekt in das bild eines typischen amokläufers passen... aber dieses von dem medien unterstüzte bild ist nicht das, was jemanden dazu treibt (meine güte.. sowas ist KRANK.. und selbst wenn ich dem bild entspreche kann ich nur sagen, das ich dennoch kein -nichtmal ein potentieller- amokläufer bin)

die wirklichen probleme liegen in der gesellschaft... wobei das jetzt auch sehr sehr simpel ausgedrückt ist..

es ist ein schwiriges thema..
was denke ich helfen wird sind NICHT:
-"killerspiele" verbote
-metalldektoren 
etc
was man viel eher versuchen sollte:
-die lehrer sollten auch (oder besonders)
 auf zurückhaltende schüler eingehen
-eine vertrauensperson an der schule
 auf die stärker hingewiesen wird, so das man 
 auch in einem 4 augen gesräch über private
 probleme reden kann
-verschärfung des waffengesetzes
 (ich bin selbst von der funktionweise von
 waffen fasziniert..)
 aber mit spielen tötet man keine leute..
 also würde ich mir mal eher gedanken darum machen: wie kommen psychich labiele personen an waffen???

sicher wird das nicht DIE lösung sein..
aber ich höre den ganzen tag schon wieder das wort killerspiele..

irgentwas stimmt in der gesellschaft nicht...
und da sollte man einmal anfangen.. 

hm.. irgentwie klingt der text jetzt komisch..
aber ich stell den einfach mal rein 
hoffe es ist zu verstehen, was ich meine
(ps: ja ich spiele killerspiele .. nein ich bin kein amokläufer -.-)


----------



## baal-sebul (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Verdammt, es geht wieder los. 
Dass ein 17-jähriger als Waffennarr gilt, ist egal, dass sein Vater eine Waffe rumliegen lässt, ist auch egal, dass die Munition für den Jungen zugänglich ist, ist noch mehr egal, aber Counter Strike ist an allem schuld. 
Wahrscheinlich ist auch völlig nebensächlich, dass Tim ein völlig zurück gezogener, ich sich gekehrter Junge war, der höchstwhrscheinlich kaum Freunde hatte.
Ich werd meinen Rechner bei der Polizei abgeben zur ordnungsgemäßen Zerstörung, denn so eine bösartige waffe möchte ich nicht in meiner Wohnung haben, am Ende tu ich noch jemandem was.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 12.03.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahahaha... gerade in Bayern3 gehört dass auf seinem Rechner Porno-Bilder gefunden wurden.  Und jetzt?
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Thema ganz und gar nicht lustig, aber man muss lachen wenn man hört was alles als "mögliche Ursache" gehandelt wird. *kopfschüttel*


Ich würde es eher seltsam finden wenn ein 17jähriger keine Pornobilder auf seinem PC hat.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baal-sebul am 12.03.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, es geht wieder los.
> Dass ein 17-jähriger als Waffennarr gilt, ist egal, dass sein Vater eine Waffe rumliegen lässt, ist auch egal, dass die Munition für den Jungen zugänglich ist, ist noch mehr egal,


da hast du aber kaum die berichterstattung verfolgt, wenn du das glaubst. denn es trifft nicht zu.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> auch hier sehe ich _im weitesten sinne_ das sozialsystem und das tolle angebot an kindertagesstätten als mit ursächlich. der familienzusammenhalt ist nicht mehr überlebenswichtig, früher war er das.
> ich will weder sozialabbau noch dass kitags geschlossen werden (dann ginge es nämlich wieder viel mehr leuten schlecht), aber die schöne neue welt, in denen es sich die gesellschaft so schön bequem gemacht hat, hat ganz klare schattenseiten, die jetzt erst langsam an die oberfläche dringen. und zwar genau mit solchen wahnsinnstaten. weil es einfach soweit gekommen ist, dass jeder für sich bleiben _kann_, das war vor einem jahrhundert einfach praktisch noch nicht möglich.





ich sehe den unglaublichen gesellschaftlichen druck, der heutzutage (?) schon auf minderjährigen lastet, oder zumindest von einigen als solcher  wahrgenommen wird, als problematisch an.

-ohne qualifizierten schulabschluss, kann man sein leben in unserer sog. leistungsgesellschaft ja schon fast in die tonne treten (so wird es einem zumindest eingeredet und auch vorgelebt)

-individualität wird in der schule oder überhaupt im leben quasi gar nicht gefördert.
das mag teilweise richtig sein, dass aber so mancher eben nix mit dem mainstream anfangen kann und dabei auf der strecke bleibt, wird scheinbar in kauf genommen

-in den medien (leider muss ich das ansprechen) wird uns eine -für den einzelnen- nicht zu erreichende perfektion vorgegaukelt; immer perfekt aussehen, immer potent, immer dickes auto fahren, immer geld, nie echte probleme etc. etc. 
wer das für bare münze nimmt, der hat irgendwann vielleicht ein problem. 

-verarmung sozialer kontakte durch multiple ursachen (aber vielleicht auch durch g8 und derlei) 

ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass man von vornherein (wenn man das so sagen) schon schwerst gestört sein muss, um sich von diesen, nur beispielhaft genannten, punkten beeindrucken zu lassen.
(dazu kommt wohl noch vieles, wie eben das von dir angesprochene)


----------



## Patty-Pat93 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Schuld wird sowieso wieder auf die "Killerspiele" geschoben. Diesmal allerdings nicht so schnell, wenn das so weiter geht mit denn Amok läufen sehe ich keine Zukunft für Killerspiele in Deutschland...
Meine Meinung.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> leistungsgesellschaft...


...führt zu stress und der führt immer öfter zu depressionen.
das ist eine weitere ursache, da hast du recht.
man bräuchte also eher noch mehr enge beziehungen, um sich den stress von der seele zu reden, es sind aber eher weniger davon vorhanden.
dann muss man halt zu einem psychologen oder zu einem psychiater.
im aktuellen fall war das ja scheint's sogar so, es ist eben kein system perfekt. manchmal schlüpft einer durchs netz und reisst viele andere mit sich.


----------



## creeperpcs (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

naja was soll ich zu diesen thema noch schreiben, also ich bin 36 habe 1 Frau 1 Kind und spiele Ego aka FPS shooter seid CS0.7 Beta habe Cs bis 1.5 gespielt und dann auf Bf usw. umgeschwankt naja ich spiele also schon sehr viele Jahre und komisch ist das ich wirklich nicht austicke auch ich bin in einen Softair Club, und keiner unserer Member die ich seid cs kenne ist bisher ausgerastet das er amok läuft oder welche nieder strecken will, und wir spielen immer noch. Naja ist halt so ne sache mit einigen menschen die etwas labiler sind aber wie gesagt es könnte jeden erwischen von uns,schon eine komische ZEIT!!!
RIP


----------



## Low-Ki (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hmm also da der Vollidiot anscheinend fast nur Frauen umgebracht hat frag ich mich ja welche Killerspiele dafür der Auslöser waren. Hmmm oder waren am ende gar nicht die Killerspiele Schuld an dieser Mordserie sondern gewisse andere Umstände??? Ich meine haben Killerspiele dazu beigetragen das er Treffsicherer ist? Klar mag sein durchaus möglich da Egoshooter die Hand-Augenkoordination schulen. Aber sind Killerspiele Schuld daran das nen 17 Jähriger Papas sich an Papas Waffenschrank bedient und dann seinen Hass auf Frauen freien Lauf läßt? Wohl kaum. Das hat definitiv andere Gründe und man kann nur hoffen das die Medien das thema bitte mal Sachlich obwohl okay es sind Medien was erwarte ich da sachliche Berichterstattung 

Ach ja Herr Herrmann Politiker wie sie haben meines erachtens in unserem Land nix verloren.


----------



## Nixtot (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Verbietet Siedler - man sieht ja was dabvei rauskommt - Gazastreifen, Lhasa ect.
Verbietet Monopoly - man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt - Weltwirtschaftskrise und so.
Verbietet Rennspiele - man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt - so viele Verkehrstote jedes Jahr.
Verbietet Aubaustrategiespiele - man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt - die ganzen Kriege überall.


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Warum wird hier nicht mal darüber nachgedacht, warum der Junge GENAU SO Amok gelaufen ist: nämlich in - tut mir ja leid, wenn ich das sage, aber es ist nunmal so - Shootermanier durch die Schule zu rennen und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Lehrer und Mitschüler abzuknallen. Man kann auch anders Amok laufen. 

Und wenn man dann als besorgte Eltern im TV Ausschnitte von beliebten Egoshootern sieht, wo es nunmal im Prinzip genau so abläuft und derjenige es stundenlang gespielt hat, tja dann zählen die Leute eben 1 und 1 zusammen und kommen zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis. 

Denn früher hats solche Schulamokläufe nicht gegeben, schon gar nicht in der Art - die eben sehr stark diversen Egoshootern gleicht - und in der Häufigkeit wie heutzutage. Es geschieht mittlerweile fast jedes Jahr mindestens einer - in etwa der selben Geschwindigkeit, wie die Beliebtheit solcher Spiele zugenommen hat. Zähle 1 und 1 zusammen. 

Und wenn man dann als Eltern mitkriegt, wie Jugend ganz allgemein solche Spiele bevorzugt und es ihnen dabei gar nicht brutal genug sein kann, und auch die wirkliche Brutalität unter Jugendlichen ganz allgemein steil nach oben geht, tja dann ist es doch nur zu verständlich, dass Ihnen und ich gebe zu auch mir, glatt angst und bange wird, wenn ich an deren geistige Entwicklung denke.  Zähle 1 und 1 zusammen.

"Warum diese Brutaliät? Warum muss alles immer möglichst brutal sein für die jungen Leute heute?" Das hat mich neulich meine eigene Mutter gefragt. Ich hab ihr da keine Antwort geben können, aber es macht große Sorgen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




passend zum thema poste ich hier mal den abschiedsbrief es "amokläufers" von emsdettten:



> Wenn man weiss, dass man in seinem Leben nicht mehr Glücklich werden kann, und sich von Tag zu Tag die Gründe dafür häufen, dann bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als aus diesem Leben zu verschwinden. Und dafür habe ich mich entschieden. Es gibt vielleicht Leute die hätten weiter gemacht, hätten sich gedacht "das wird schon", aber das wird es nicht.
> 
> Man hat mir gesagt ich muss zur Schule gehen, um für mein leben zu lernen, um später ein schönes Leben führen zu können. Aber was bringt einem das dickste Auto, das grösste Haus, die schönste Frau, wenn es letztendlich sowieso für'n Arsch ist. Wenn deine Frau beginnt dich zu hassen, wenn dein Auto Benzin verbraucht das du nicht zahlen kannst, und wenn du niemanden hast der dich in deinem scheiss Haus besuchen kommt!
> 
> ...




ich würde fast wetten, dass jeder hier zumindest den ein oder anderen punkt so unterschreiben kann.
man muss vielleicht einsehen, dass wir es hier nicht mit einem total gestörten vollidioten zu tun hatten.

das rechtfertigt jetzt natürlich in keinster weise seine tat, nicht, dass mir das jemand unterstellt.


----------



## tastenklopper (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Und wieder mal müssen "Killerspiele" herhalten. Ich wette, dass man bei jedem zweiten Jugendlichen in Deutschland Spiele mit Gewaltinhalt vorfinden würde (seien es Shooter oder Strategiespiele).-Der Täter war ein Waffennarr. Wieso wird der private Besitz von Waffen nicht untersagt oder eingeschränkt? Mit Killerspielen kann man nicht töten, mit Waffen schon.


----------



## Low-Ki (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 12.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird hier nicht mal darüber nachgedacht, warum der Junge GENAU SO Amok gelaufen ist: nämlich in - tut mir ja leid, wenn ich das sage, aber es ist nunmal so - Shootermanier durch die Schule zu rennen und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Lehrer und Mitschüler abzuknallen. Man kann auch anders Amok laufen.
> 
> Und wenn man dann als besorgte Eltern im TV Ausschnitte von beliebten Egoshootern sieht, wo es nunmal im Prinzip genau so abläuft und derjenige es stundenlang gespielt hat, tja dann zählen die Leute eben 1 und 1 zusammen und kommen zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis.
> 
> ...




Er ist aber nicht in Shootermanier Amok gelaufen denn das würde ja bedeuten das er Wahllos alles was ihm vor die Flinte gelaufen ist abgeknallt hätte. Nein stattdessen hatte er es offensichtlich gezielt auf Weibliche Schülerinnen und Lehrerinnen abgesehen. Was uns schon mal eins sagt. Er lieg gezielt durch die Shcule wußte genau was er töten will und warum. Offensichtlich hat er die Trennung von der Freundin nicht verkraftet und die allgemeine Ablehnung von Mädchen. 

Des weiteren war der Typ schon seit Jahren in Kontakt mit Waffen sein es Softairwaffen oder echte. Also was glaubst du wohl woher er zielen gelernt hat. von Shootern oder eher von der Praxis mit Waffen seines Vaters oder einen eigenen Softairwaffen??? Klar haben Shooter seine fähigkeiten noch gezielt verbessert (Hand Augen Koordination) aber wie bei jedem Amoklauf spielen Shooter beim Tatmotiv allenfalls ne geringe Nebenrolle.


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> das rechtfertigt jetzt natürlich in keinster weise seine tat, nicht, dass mir das jemand unterstellt.



Seine Ausdruckskraft lässt vermuten, dass der Junge sogar ziemlich intelligent war. Er hatte viel Hass auf alles mögliche, seine Argumentationsweise und seine Radikalität sind ähnlich dem, was man auch hier im Forum öfter sieht, wenn auch in abgeschwächter Form. Sorry, wenn ich das sage.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde fast wetten, dass jeder hier zumindest den ein oder anderen punkt so unterschreiben kann.


Da würde ich mitwetten.


> man muss vielleicht einsehen, dass wir es hier nicht mit einem total gestörten vollidioten zu tun hatten.


Einige Passagen sind natürlich völlig aus dem gesellschaftlichen Kontext gerissen und maßlos hasserfüllt. Aber mit dem Punkt, dass in dieser Gesellschaft vornehmlich ein funktionierender Roboter vor dem eigentlichen Menschen mit individuellen Ansichten steht, liegt er meiner Meinung nach gar nicht so falsch. Gerade in Schulen wird man primär auf Äußerlichkeiten oder die finanziellen Möglichkeiten reduziert. Das war schon vor 15 Jahren so, und kann sich aktuell dank den erwähnten Mobiltelefonen und den verschärften Anforderungen nur gesteigert haben. 

Ich hoffe, dass Psychologen diesen Brief halbwegs gesittet beurteilt haben. Als der Text damals in den Medien publik wurde, hat die Masse ihn primär als wirren und verrückten Gedankengang abgetan. Meiner Meinung nach verbirgt sich hinter den Hassparolen und übertriebenen Formulierungen aber ein Fenster, das eigentlich akkurat das zeigt, was Schule heute vielerorts ausmacht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## DaKiLa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe grad was bei Bild.de gefunden. Unter der Rubrik "Wichtige Killerspiele" (!).

Hier der Text:

"Wichtige Killerspiele
Call Of Duty (2003)
Ein schön verpackter Nachfolger für das indizierte „Wolfenstein 3D“. „Call of Duty“ (englisch für „Ruf der Pflicht“) ist thematisch im Zweiten Weltkrieg angesiedelt und deshalb atmosphärisch dicht. Der Spieler übernimmt im Einzelspielermodus die Rolle eines alliierten Soldaten und spielt bekannte Schlachten nach. Diskussionswürdig sind der reale Hintergrund des Spiels und dass man im Mehrspielermodus in die Rolle eines Deutschen schlüpfen kann. 
Freigabe: Keine Jugendfreigabe"

Sehr gut recheriert   

Besonders der erste Satz. War mir noch gar nicht bekannt.

Ich hätte da auch nen Vergleich: Die BILD-Zeitung ist nur ein bunt verpackter nachfolger für den indizierten Film "Braindead". 
Ok, der kann nicht mal mehr hinken, aber für Hirntod kann man die Buchstabenbastler da schon halten.


----------



## GorrestFump (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Grad im Auto hörte ich im Radio weitere Details über den Knaben:

Die Musterung (für Wehrdienst) brachten psychische Störungen (u.a. Depressionen, Selbstwertprobleme - ja was sonst) hervor wegen welcher er nicht einberufbar sei. Er war in mehreren Kliniken in Behandlung, genau weiß ich nicht ob stationär oder nicht, die Behandlung sollte glaub ich stationär werden oder war es schon er hat die Behandlung jedoch abgebrochen.

Also auf keinen Fall ein "normaler Junge", sondern ein gestörter Einer mit Selbstwertproblemen und fatalerweise auch noch erleichtertem Zugang zu Waffen. 
Wenn man liest und hört, dass der Vater das Ballerhobby mit dem offensichtlich kranken Sohn zusammen betrieb und nebst den Waffen passenderweise auch genug Munition im Haus rumliegt um eine stundenlange Ballertour zu veranstalten, stimmt da grundsätzlich was nicht so ganz. 
Der Vater gehört weggesperrt. 

Interessant fand' ich grad vorher am Telefon, dass sogar meine Mutter angefangen "Killerspielen" einen Großteil der Schuld zu geben, obwohl diese nicht besonders hervorgehoben wurden und diese in ihrer Argumentation zu den Gründen früherer Verbrechen dieser Art nie auftauchten.
Die Killerspiel-Propaganda hat wohl gut eingeschlagen.


----------



## Vidaro (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

was ich gerade gelesen habe ist auch interessat demnach hat er sie im internet angekündigt

übrigens hat er seine tat angekündigt in einem Chat



> Waiblingen - Der Amokläufer von Winnenden hat nach Angaben von Baden-Württembergs Innenminister Heribert Rech (CDU) in der Nacht vor der Tat im Internet einen Hinweis auf die Tat gegeben.
> 
> «*Ich meine es ernst, Bernd - ich habe Waffen hier, und ich werde morgen früh an meine frühere Schule gehen und mal so richtig gepflegt grillen*», habe ein Unbekannter gegen 2.45 Uhr in einem Internetportal geschrieben. Weiter habe es geheißen: «*Merkt Euch nur den Namen des Orts: Winnenden.*» Darauf habe ein Jugendlicher in Bayern seinen Vater hingewiesen, den inzwischen gelöschten Eintrag aber nicht ernst genommen.



http://www.stern.de/panorama/:Amoklauf-Winnenden-Tim-K.-Tat-Internet/657672.html


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Low-Ki am 12.03.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 12.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setze Schülerin = Terroristen, oder jeden anderen "Feind" eines Shooters
Es spielt doch keine Rolle wen er jetzt gezielt umgebracht hat. Wer ihm im Weg war wurde erschossen, fertig. Ob Lehrer oder Polizisten. Es spielt auch keine Rolle, wo er das Zielen gelernt hat. Aber die Vorgehensweise war eben die eines Shooters. Eines, den er vermutlich jeden Tag viele Stunden gezockt hat. Da keinen Zusammenhang erkennen zu WOLLEN, ist auch eine Form von Realitätsverweigerung.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaKiLa am 12.03.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da auch nen Vergleich: Die BILD-Zeitung ist nur ein bunt verpackter nachfolger für den indizierten Film "Braindead".



die BILD hatte sich spätestens dann selbst disqualifiziert, als sie über killerspiele wetterte, gleichzeitig aber _das killerspiel schlechthin_, nämlich counterstrike, über die eigene homepage vertrieben hat.

kurz lachen, weitergehen.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn man anfangen würde Killerspiele ganz zu verbieten, dann müsste man ja auch weiter zu den Filmen gehn und die auch gleich alle verbieten, denn bei den meisten geht es auch ganz ordentlich zur sache. Und was ist mit Flugsimulatoren, über die spricht scheinbar keiner mehr.
Am besten auch gleich das ganze I-net wieder abschaffen, denn darin findet man ja auch z.B wie man sich eine Bombe bastelt usw.......


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 12.03.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vater gehört weggesperrt.


Mit welcher Begründung ?
Bitte Leute, seid doch etwas vorsichtiger mit eruen (Vor)verurteilungen.

Bei solchen Sätzen rollen sich mir einfach die Zähnägel auf


----------



## cowboyjim (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Gerade auf ZDF:

Laut irgendeinem Polizeioberhaupt:" Killerspiele wie CS und Crysis gehören verboten, da dort Menschen regelrecht abgeschlachtet werden. Am Waffengesetz würde er nichts ändern."


Ja gehts denn noch?? Welches Waffengesetz erlaubt einem Privatmenschen 12 Schusswaffen samt genug Munition für eine Alieninvasion zu lagern?? Gehts noch?


----------



## michel73 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Also der  Abschiedsbrief Inc.  psychologischer Hintergrund und leichter Zugang zu waffen, da kann man doch eins und eins zusammenzählen.
Was soll das noch eine killerspiel Debatte?
Und wie man sieht betreib Die Bild auf dieser Ebene große Propaganda.......

Nach Angaben von Polizeisprecher Klaus Hinderer ist der Computer des Amokläufers inzwischen ausgewertet worden: „Wir haben bei ihm unter anderem das Spiel Counterstrike gefunden.“ Der Amokläufer habe in den vergangenen Monaten viel Zeit mit Killerspielen am Computer verbracht. Auch Pornobilder fanden die Polizisten auf seinem PC.

Außerdem wurden im Zimmer des 17-Jährigen neben Horrorfilmen auch handschriftliche Aufzeichnungen mit Titeln wie „Tod aus Spaß“ entdeck


----------



## KHAZAR (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Warum bedankt sich niemand bei CS und co.? Sie waren warscheinlich sogar der Grund weshalb der Junge so lange damit gewartet hat weil er wenigstens ein bisschen was ablassen konnte.. also im prinzip haben sie sogar den ganzen Verantwortlichen(Eltern,Psychologen) mehr Zeit gegeben etwas zu unternehmen.. 100% versagt, trotz Verzögerung


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 12.03.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant fand' ich grad vorher am Telefon, dass sogar meine Mutter angefangen "Killerspielen" einen Großteil der Schuld zu geben, obwohl diese nicht besonders hervorgehoben wurden und diese in ihrer Argumentation zu den Gründen früherer Verbrechen dieser Art nie auftauchten.
> Die Killerspiel-Propaganda hat wohl gut eingeschlagen.



Auch meine Mutter hat so reagiert. Ist doch nur zu natürlich. Die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen der Vorgehensweise und Brutalität in einem "Killerspiel" und der solcher Taten sind einfach zu offensichtlich.


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KHAZAR am 12.03.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bedankt sich niemand bei CS und co.? Sie waren warscheinlich sogar der Grund weshalb der Junge so lange damit gewartet hat weil er wenigstens ein bisschen was ablassen konnte.. also im prinzip haben sie sogar den ganzen Verantwortlichen(Eltern,Psychologen) mehr Zeit gegeben etwas zu unternehmen.. 100% versagt, trotz Verzögerung



Ich hatte Freunde die wurden ganz andere Menschen beim Shooterspielen. Die wurden nicht friedlicher sondern schrien und fluchten und hauten die Tastatur auseinander, wenn es sie erwischt hat. Dass man dadurch also gut Aggressionen abbauen kann, halte ich für eine Mär. Das Gegenteil kann genauso gut sein.


----------



## der-jan (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde fast wetten, dass jeder hier zumindest den ein oder anderen punkt so unterschreiben kann.
> man muss vielleicht einsehen, dass wir es hier nicht mit einem total gestörten vollidioten zu tun hatten.
> 
> das rechtfertigt jetzt natürlich in keinster weise seine tat, nicht, dass mir das jemand unterstellt.


aber natürlich ist der kerl total gestört, egal was er hier und da meint, ob er pferde mag und erbeereis hasst etc, er hatte ne totale störung auf mindestens einen gebiet, denn er hat mutwillig andere leute in den tod gerissen...

und auch der kerl in winnenden hatte offenbar eine "totale" störung
was mich am meisten wundert, ist daß die ganzen psychologen von "stress in der schule" etc reden... wenn schulstress der auslöser, das motiv wäre, warum ist er in seine ehemalige schule gegangen, in der er scheinbar nen guten abschluss gemacht hatte anstatt in seine letzte schule?

auch daß bei "killerspielen" immer sachen wie cstrike angeführt werden verwundert, in solchen spielen ist das virtuelle gegenüber einem feindlich gesonnen, es läuft auf "er oder ich" hinaus - sowas ist doch weit weg von situationen wie bei den amokläufen in schulen wo ein agressiver auf wehrlose schießt...
wenn man da eine brücke zu spielen konstruieren will, würde ich wenn überhaupt (seh viel eher eine abstumpfung durchs fernsehen) eher auf adventure, strategie und rollenspiel kommen wo entscheidung zu treffen sind wer leben darf und wer sterben soll (zakmckracken tötet eichhörnchen, arbeiter werden gekillt damit einheitenlimit mit soldaten ausgereizt werden kann etc)


----------



## KHAZAR (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 12.03.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> KHAZAR am 12.03.2009 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du beschreibst gerade den Vorgang von Aggression abbauen O.o wie es jemand macht ist ihm überlassen wenn ich einen Teller zerwerfe und dabei schreie ist mir überlassen.. ich kann es ohne und habe trotzdem Aggr. abgebaut andere müssen dazu schreien so ist das nunmal.


----------



## michel73 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wurde Jahre lang beim Bund zum töten ausgebildet.

Bin ich jetzt Böse ?


----------



## der-jan (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				michel73 am 12.03.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde Jahre lang beim Bund zum töten ausgebildet.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt Böse ?


nein, du bist schon böse geworden, als du dich für jahre verpflichtet hast...


----------



## michel73 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, ich war nie beim Bund weil ich Pazifist bin.

Ich wollte nur damit sagen dass es in der Gesellschaft (oder Politisch) eine Doppelmoral gibt.


----------



## Dejab (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Leute es gab schon viele amokleufe und jedesmal haben sie gesagt "keine baller spiele mehr muss alles weg" und sind immer noch nicht weg jeder kann die kaufen überall... media markt , saturn,im internet usw...
es kommen noch mehr amokleufe das ist sichher nur das die ballerspiele daran liegen das gglaub ich nicht ! ich spiele auch ballerspiele und meine mutter findet das nicht gut und werde ich dadurch ein amokleufer ich glaube nicht . ich finde das totaler schwachsinn und die meisten sagen das sind hauptschüler neeee.... die amokleufer waren immer real-gymi. das waren nie hauptschüler !und die stehen auch mehr unter druck die real-gymi! die haben irgend wann kein bock mehr und rasten auch ! das ist meine meinung !


----------



## GodsWeapon (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ey die sind alle so bekloppt die haben keine Ahnung, also erstens führen Ego-Shooter keineswegs zu amokläufen, weil das ist völliger Schwachsinn und zweitens ist das ja so dass diejenigen die "Killerspiele" (was ein lächerliches Wort) verbieten wollen genau diejenigen, die die Spiele nicht kennen und NICHT SPIELEN und NUR weil manche Leute den Fun an Ballerspielen nicht kennen meinen sie man müsste sie verbieten! RAGEEEE


----------



## Dejab (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Genau so sehe ich das auch !


----------



## Boesor (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				michel73 am 12.03.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, ich war nie beim Bund weil ich Pazifist bin.
> 
> Ich wollte nur damit sagen dass es in der Gesellschaft (oder Politisch) eine Doppelmoral gibt.



Wo genau liegt da die Doppelmoral?


----------



## unterseebotski (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

So ein Polizeiknilch (Pozilei-Prasident BaWü...?) hat im Radio (SWR3) vorhin gesagt, Amokläufe von Schülern gab es z.B. in Australien zwischen 1988 und 1992 "reihenweise"...

Und zweifellos gabs da ja noch keine Shooter, wie wir sie heute kennen. Wann kam W0lfenst#in 3D? Ich denke, das müsste das erste gewesen sein.
Das Problem liegt also ganz woanders.

Der Amokläufer wurde in der Schule gehänselt, schuld sind also die, die ihn gehänselt haben.


----------



## Boesor (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Amokläufer wurde in der Schule gehänselt, schuld sind also die, die ihn gehänselt haben.



Puh und ich dachte schon der Fall könnte komplexer sein, aber du hast ihn ja jetzt gelöst.
Wieso findet man eigentlich hier, wo doch die Sensibilität für allzu schnelle Verurteilungen und billige Lösungen größer sein sollte (sie wird ja auch ständig eingefordert) häufig solch schnelle vermeintlich logische Lösungen?


----------



## DaKiLa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hab ich grad gesehen. Der deutsche Jack Thompson Prof. Christian Pfeiffer gibt heute wieder seinen Senf ab bei N-TV gegen 16:45 (?). 
Was die den ständig einladen. Sagt doch eh immer das gleiche: ...Ganztagsschulen...Killerspiele verbieten...bla&blubb...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Amokläufer wurde in der Schule gehänselt, schuld sind also die, die ihn gehänselt haben.


Kann womöglich einer der Gründe gewesen sein, welcher das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte, als alleiniger Grund wirkt das viel zu dünn. Da lag wohl einiges im Argen, nicht nur Hänselei unter Schülern.


----------



## marwin756 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe,wurden bei ihm nur Gewaltfilme gefunden,aber keine Spiele. Obwohl ich sagen muss,die ganze Story erinnert mich an GTA .
Was wirklich schlimm ist,das der Täter vorher im Internet geschrieben hatte :


> „Scheiße Bernd, es reicht mir. Ich habe dieses Lotterleben satt, immer dasselbe – alle lachen mich aus, niemand erkennt mein Potenzial. Ich meine es ernst, Bernd – ich habe Waffen hier, und ich werde morgen früh an meine frühere Schule gehen und mal so richtig gepflegt grillen. Vielleicht komme ich ja auch davon. Haltet die Ohren offen, Bernd, ihr werdet morgen von mir hören. Merkt euch nur den Namen des Orts: Winnenden. Und jetzt keine Meldung an die Polizei, keine Angst, ich trolle nur .“ [/quote}
> 
> Das hat keiner ernstgenommen. Ich meine,es gab schon soviele Amokläufe,und zig Mal hat der Täter vorher irgendwas ins Netz gestellt. Ich erwarte nicht,das unsere Ministerien für sonstwas davon was mitkriegen , aber zumindest das die Leute,die sowas sehen,Meldung erstatten.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Medien schreien wieder einheitlich gegen Computerspiele, woher der Bengel die Schusswaffe hatte, daran wird in ein paar Tagen niemand mehr nachdenken. Viele Attentäter sind Mitglieder in Schützenvereinen gewesen. Warum sind die noch nicht verboten?

Ich nehme mal an, weil einige Politiker sich dem "Killer-spielen" in solchen Vereinen hin geben, während niemand von ihnen CS BF oder ähnliches konsumiert.


----------



## lenymo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 12.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> muss man aber auf genau die zioelen!
> denn bisher war *JEDER *amokläufer in irgendeiner verbindung mit Schützen/waffenvereinen und auch jeder wurde an der waffe ausgebildet!


Die Behauptung ist falsch. Hättest du gesagt jeder erfolgreiche Amokläufer hätte es wohl gepasst, so aber nicht.   
Der Amokläufer von Emsdetten hatte weder anständige Waffen noch eine ordentliche Ausbildung an der Waffe was wohl auch seine miese Abschussquote erklärt (er brachte es grade mal auf einen 1 Toten ... sich selbst mitgerechnet).
 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_von_Emsdetten


----------



## Fisch0557 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Es wagt niemand sich aufs einfachste zu stürzen? Jedes Internetportal der Grossen Zeitungen (Bild nicht mitgerechnet, das ist keine Zeitung in meinen Augen) hat mindestens eine Meldung das man Counter-Strike bei den Attentäter gefunden hat sowie den Hinweis darauf das dieses Spiel auch schon bei den Früheren Amokläufen gefunden wurde. Z.b. hier, hier, hier auch fordert der erste ein Verbot auch hier
 (weiter unten). Auf Bild stehts logischerweise auch, was heisst die Meinung des Deutschen Epistemophoben ist mal wieder klar.


----------



## axelf0412 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Was soll ein Verbot denn bewirken?
Ich meine außer der Tatsache, dass es diese Spiele noch interessanter macht und die Leute, die sich über das Verbot hinwegsetzen, kriminalisiert werden?


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				axelf0412 am 12.03.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ein Verbot denn bewirken?
> Ich meine außer der Tatsache, dass es diese Spiele noch interessanter macht und die Leute, die sich über das Verbot hinwegsetzen, kriminalisiert werden?




das is das einzige was ein verbot bewriken würde ja
das was das gestern passiert is es echt schlimm keine frage aber der hat das doch nicht gemacht nur weil er "killerspiele" spielt!! niemand spielt ein spiel un denkt sich: "cool das muss ich mall nachmachen" jemadn der sowas macht hat eine EXTREME persönlichkeitsstörung un wahrscheinlich auch noch andere soziale probleme.
die "killerspiele" benutzen so typen doch höchstens zum üben
ich finde alle politiker und alle unglaublich klugen wissenschaftlker sollten eins kapieren:
es braucht wesentlich mehr als ein gewaltspiel um jemand zu einem amoklauf zu bringen!!!!!!
NUR WEIL MAN SO ETWAS SPIELT WIRD MAN NICHT ZUM AMOKLÄUFER!!!!!!!!!
KAPIERT DAS!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				axelf0412 am 12.03.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ein Verbot denn bewirken?
> Ich meine außer der Tatsache, dass es diese Spiele noch interessanter macht und die Leute, die sich über das Verbot hinwegsetzen, kriminalisiert werden?


hoffe das es nie zu einem solchen Verbot kommt denn wenn schon was verbieten dann das mittel zur Tat also die Schusswaffen oder Munition besser beides


----------



## DeVan90 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Etwas kleines wie ein Videospiel wird für etwas großes wie einen Amoklauf mit 15 Toten verantwortlich gemacht? Über diese Sichtweise sollte inzwischen jeder Mensch auf diesem Planten hinweg sein.
Ein Mord ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was ein Mensch überhaupt machen kann, 15 Morde sind unverzeilich, also reichen nur ein paar logische Gedankengänge um zu erkennen, dass sich das nicht so einfach erklären lässt.


----------



## k4lb (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

das erinnert mich an den anfang von gta: san andreas als cj von den bullen im gebiet einer anderen gang rausgelassen wird:
"here we go again"

und hier gehts auch schon wieder los... kaum hat ein, sicherlich zu bemitleidendender junger mann, die waffe gezückt und leute erschossen, da fangen alle wieder an auf den gamern rumzuhacken. das es von uns mehrere millionen gibt und das die meisten von uns nur nen kleinen spleen haben sieht mal wieder keiner. 
aber noch sind wir ja nicht angeprangert worden...fragt sich halt nur wielang... aber bis es soweit ist:

liebe angehörigen, mein allerherzlichstes beileid.


----------



## HNRGargamel (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

klar sind die Actionspiele nicht der einzige Grund für Amokläufe und sonstige Gewalt. Allerdings sind sie ganz sicher auch net ganz unschuldig, denn viele der Amokläufer haben ganz sicher ihre Gewaltphantasien vor dem Rechner ausgelebt und diese evtl sogar als Vorbilder für später Straftaten verwendet


----------



## Fisch0557 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				axelf0412 am 12.03.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ein Verbot denn bewirken?
> Ich meine außer der Tatsache, dass es diese Spiele noch interessanter macht und die Leute, die sich über das Verbot hinwegsetzen, kriminalisiert werden?



Immer dieses Argument, es ist ja Verboten also müssen wir das haben. Das trifft vielleicht auf frei zugängliche Dinge wie Alkohol und Zigaretten zu, aber wieviele Indizierte Spiele kannst du mir nennen ohne das du nachsehen musst? Wahrscheinlich nicht viele. Und wie willst du dir etwas besorgen von dem du noch nicht mal weisst das es das gibt? Und selbst wenn: Wo willst du es herkriegen? Du siehst. Wenn das so einfach wäre würde wahrscheinlich so ziemlich Jeder Kiffen, Koksen, Heroin nehmen oder sonst irgendwas. (Und für alle die meinen man könne es sich einfach runerladen: Siehe China.)


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fisch0557 am 12.03.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer dieses Argument, es ist ja Verboten also müssen wir das haben. Das trifft vielleicht auf frei zugängliche Dinge wie Alkohol und Zigaretten zu, aber wieviele Indizierte Spiele kannst du mir nennen ohne das du nachsehen musst? Wahrscheinlich nicht viele. Und wie willst du dir etwas besorgen von dem du noch nicht mal weisst das es das gibt? Und selbst wenn: Wo willst du es herkriegen? Du siehst. Wenn das so einfach wäre würde wahrscheinlich so ziemlich Jeder Kiffen, Koksen, Heroin nehmen oder sonst irgendwas. (Und für alle die meinen man könne es sich einfach runerladen: Siehe China.)


Wozu gibts das Internet ?    
Das beantwortet alle Fragen die du gestellt hast. Jeder hier wird dir aus dem Stehgraif eine Unzahl an indizierten titeln aufzählen können, auch ohne nachzusehen.
Das herkriegen ist ganz einfach. Legal aus dem Ausland importieren oder illegal runterladen.....


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das herkriegen ist ganz einfach. Legal aus dem Ausland importieren oder illegal runterladen.....



wie wärs mit: legal im inland kaufen?  :-o


----------



## h4nswurst (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Dass bei dem auch "Killerspiele" gefunden werden, war mir vorher schon klar.
Ich schätze, dass ca 70% aller Jungs in dem Alter CS und/oder andere Shooter auf dem Rechner haben, so 
war es zumindest in meinem Umfeld. Allerdings wird in der Berichterstattung die Kausalkette
am falschen Ende begonnen. Nicht wer Killerspiele spielt ist ein Waffenfreak und potenzieller
Amokläufer, heutzutage hat der durchschnittliche Jugendliche Shooter auf dem Rechner, das ist so!
Ich vermute eher, dass er durch seine Leidenschaft für Waffen an CS gekommen ist um zu 
gucken wie Waffen in der virtuellen Welt dargestellt werden. Ich fand es nach meiner Zeit beim
Bund auch faszinierend wie detailgetreu Waffen teilweise programmiert und modelliert wurden.
Oder aber er hat einfach nur gezockt wie jeder andere auch, als normale Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Dass er aber durch das Zocken diese Aggressionen aufgebaut hat, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## axelf0412 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 12.03.2009 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> klar sind die Actionspiele nicht der einzige Grund für Amokläufe und sonstige Gewalt. Allerdings sind sie ganz sicher auch net ganz unschuldig, denn viele der Amokläufer haben ganz sicher ihre Gewaltphantasien vor dem Rechner ausgelebt und diese evtl sogar als Vorbilder für später Straftaten verwendet



Als Vorbilder reichen doch auch die Nachrichten, oder? 

Gewalt hat es immer gegeben und wird es immer geben, denn der Mensch an sich trägt ein gewisses Maß an Gewaltbereitschaft in sich.
Ich selbst bin Vater von zwei (noch) kleinen Kindern, und mir graut vor dem, was sie in der Schule erwartet. Vor ein paar Wochen wurde in einer Grundschule ein Schüler von 10 (!) Mitschülern krankenhausreif geschlagen. Ich denke in unserer Gesellschaft läuft ganz grundsätzlich so vieles falsch, und so lange unsere sozialen Probleme wachsen und wachsen wird auch das Thema Gewalt immer alltäglicher werden.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon ganz abgesehen natürlich


----------



## michaelmct (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Es waren schon so viele Dinge...Rock'n'Roll, Rockmusik, Punk, HipHop, die Horrorvideowelle der 80iger..was wurde nicht alles angeführt, wenn die ältere Generation die stets vorhandenen Einzelfälle von MANGELNDER ERZIEHUNG rechtfertigen wollte..beleuchtet man Familien und Umfeld wie das von Robert Steinheuser und eben Tim K. wird schnell klar wo das WIRKLICHE Problem liegt...und das ist weit entfernt vom plakativen Feindbild der Killerspiele, Gewaltvideos und sonstiger Medien...Kinder die behütet, geachtet, respektiert und geliebt aufwachsen werden keine Amokläufer! Da sollte die Politik ansetzen und nicht bei Verboten und Schnellschüssen.


----------



## Subsanaty (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich mir die ersten Reaktionen auf den Amoklauf in den Medien betrachte, so ist mein Fazit niederschmetternd.
Es wird von schnellerem Eingriffen der Polizei, neuen Waffengesetzen, Schizophrenie, Gewaltcomputerspielen, Drogen, mehr Schulpsychologen, Prävention usw. gesprochen.
Niemand spricht die allgemeine Abstumpfung der Gesellschaft, den stetig wachsenden Druck auf die Jugendlichen, das fehlende Verständnis für Mittelmäßigkeit, Mobbing durch Mitschüler, die fehlende Zuneigung bei Versagen, die Angst der Jugend vor der Zukunft, mangelndes Verständnis von Lehrern für ihre Schüler usw. an.
Bei mir macht sich eine gewisse Hoffnungslosigkeit breit. Die Lösung wäre doch einfach. Man gibt auch den vermeintlichen jugendlichen Versagern Menschlichkeit, Wärme, Geborgenheit, Verständnis und eine berufliche Zukunft.
Ich erwische mich selbst oft genug dabei, über  jugendliche Kinder zu denken, sie haben nur eine Chance in der Gesellschaft zu bestehen, wenn sie zu den Besseren oder den Besten gehören.
Stattdessen diskutiert man 10 Stunden nach der Tat einen Fragebogen, um die “Risikoträger” leichter zu identifizieren.
In welcher Gesellschaft leben wir eigentlich, wenn die Medien 10 Stunden nach der Tat mit solchen perfiden Weisheiten auftreten?
Wo bleibt die wirkliche Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik?
Wie bei allen ungelösten Problemen (siehe Berichterstattung Finanzkrise) werden hier emotionslose Patentlösungen eingefordert, die mit den ursächlichen Problemen solcher “vermeintlichen Killer” nicht das geringste zu tun haben.
“Der Junge kommt aus einem guten Elternhaus” - ja und was hat das mit den wirklichen Problemen der betroffenen Jugendlichen zu tun?
Jetzt hat man Angst vor den Nachahmern, aber auch die Nachahmer haben tiefe menschliche Zerwürfnisse in sich, oder will man mir weismachen, das man auf Grund einer Inspiration zum Killer wird. Nein, die menschlichen jugendlichen Zeitbomben, die auf Grund so einer Tat zum Nachahmen angeregt werden, haben auch aus Ihrer Sicht Unmenschliches erlebt.
Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass ein 17 jähriger Junge ohne jahrelange Fremdeinwirkung zum Killer wird.
Weder der Schulpsychologe, Risikofragebogen oder Wachdienst vor der Schule werden dieses Problem lösen, sondern nur Menschen, die den Jugendlichen mit Liebe, Menschlichkeit vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr Disziplin, Verständnis und Respekt gegenübertreten.
Wir alle müssen zu den Kindern und Jugendlichen ein Bund des Vertrauens aufbauen, bei dem auch das Versagen als menschliche Normalität verstanden wird.
Dazu gehört auch, dass Lehrer und Eltern den Kindern und Jugendlichen beibringen, das anders Denkende, anders Fühlende und anders Aussehende Jugendliche nicht zu Mobbingopfern degradiert werden.
Wenn wir diesen Weg nicht beschreiten, wird sich die Situation weiter verschärfen und alle Jugendlichen werden Opfer eines Fragebogens der Schulpsychologen…..Und das sinnlose Morden geht weiter….


----------



## Boesor (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Subsanaty am 12.03.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Weder der Schulpsychologe, Risikofragebogen oder Wachdienst vor der Schule werden dieses Problem lösen, sondern nur Menschen, die den Jugendlichen mit Liebe, Menschlichkeit vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr Disziplin, Verständnis und Respekt gegenübertreten.
> Wir alle müssen zu den Kindern und Jugendlichen ein Bund des Vertrauens aufbauen, bei dem auch das Versagen als menschliche Normalität verstanden wird.
> Dazu gehört auch, dass Lehrer und Eltern den Kindern und Jugendlichen beibringen, das anders Denkende, anders Fühlende und anders Aussehende Jugendliche nicht zu Mobbingopfern degradiert werden.



Damit hast du ja nicht Unrecht, nur sind das im Gegensatz zu den anderen, angedachten Maßnahmen Dinge, die man nicht verordnen kann.
Du kannst eine Gesellschaft nicht zu mehr Rücksicht oder Verständnis zwingen. Das muss die gesellschaft schon selbst wollen.

Und was dazu kommt, um zumindest bessere Rahmenbedingungen in den Schulen zu schaffen, was Rücksichtnahme usw angeht wären massive Investitionen notwendig.

Das würden jetzt alle Mitbürger befürworten, aber wer will bei der nächsten Steuererhöhung noch was davon wissen?


----------



## dst81 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6YoGGPSS-k

Angucken, bevor es wieder gelöscht wird. Das Video muss nicht jedermass Geschmack sein, aber es Trifft das Thema auf den Kopf. Das krasse ist, dass es überall sofort gelöscht wird und sogar in einer fernsehsendung total aus dem zusammenhang gerissene szenen gezeigt werden und dieses Video wird als gewaltverherrlichend bezeichnet.

Soviel zum Thema Zensur in Deutschland...


----------



## marboso (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, schon wahr, ein Verbot wäre richtig ineffektiv. Man kann sich jedes Spiel durch die einfache Googleeingabe "Spielname torrent" ohne Probleme herunterladen und man kriegt zigtausend wenn nicht Millionen Links. Natürlich kann die Politik versuchen jede dieser Seiten dicht zu machen, aber das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Für jede geschlossene Seite machen am Tag drauf zwei neue Seiten auf.
Eine Waffengesetzverschärfung bringt genauso wenig, wenn man liest, wie rigoros das jetzt schon ist.
Letztlich ist das ein sehr schwieriges Problem, weil das Ganze eine sehr langfristige Sache ist. Die eigentliche Ursache liegt in der Verzweiflung der Amokläufer und die ist über Jahre und Jahrzehnte aufgebaut. Oft waren die Täter vorher selbst Mobbingopfer und das Umfeld merkt das gar nicht, weil die Typen auf Konfrontation gehen. Man sieht die Aggression als persönlichen Angriff, anstatt sich Gedanken machen, warum die Kinder auf  einmal so reagieren. Oder die Täter fressen die erlebte Gewalt in sich hinein und lassen niemanden an sich ran, aber meistens haben sie vorher versucht, darüber mit Freunden und Eltern zu reden, und wurden ignoriert.
Mit Antimobbingprogrammen an jeder Schule und Programmen, die Eltern die Frühwarnsignale zeigen, erreicht man wesentlich mehr als mit jedem Verbot und sorgt nebenbei noch für einen Rückgang der Gewalt an Schulen, über die man sich ja auch ständig beklagt.
Natürlich ist das auch nicht der Stein der Weisen, aber besser als alles, was die Politik bisher vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## trayo (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*

Ich hasse diese Diskussion am liebsten würde ich wirklich ein Telefonat mit Frau Merkel führen. Aber ach was soll man machen diese pseudo Experten drängen der Öffentlichkeit die nicht mit Spielen in Kontakt steht ihre meinung auf und dann kommt eben das zustande was 
hier viele sagen. Das sogenannte "Feindbild" wird geprägt und die Leute glauben diesen Spasten den Schrott weil "Das sind ja Experten die werden schon rechthaben" gedacht wird.

Zum Thema mit den Waffen des Vaters kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich habe noch nichts gelesen das die Waffen unverschloßen waren. Ich weis nur das ich der Meinung bin man sollte es wie in Japan machen. Waffen sind für jeden Privat Bürger unzugänglich. Nur Polizei und Militär dürfen Waffen besitzen.(Und dort ist die Kriminalitäts rate 20 mal niedriger als in den USA ganz am rande) Natürlich sollte man den Leuten nicht ihr Hobby des Sportschützen verbieten dann muss aber Kontrolliert werden im Verein das jeden Abend alle Waffen ordnungsgemäß weggeschloßen sind, vollständig. Außerdem sollte keine scharfe Tödliche Munition zugänglich sein. Aber in dieser Sache kenne ich mich nicht aus. Das ist nur meine Meinung.

Aber im enndeffekt sind diese Politiker auch zu nix gut in der Beziehung. Wieso sollte man sich die Mühe machen die Lebensumstände von Tim K. zu berücksichtigen zu durchleuchten. Wieso alle anderen Faktoren wie Klassenverhalten ihm gegenüber, Privatleben, Freundeskreis und so weiter zu untersuchen? Wäre ja haufen Arbeit. So legt man fest das diese Bösen Bösen "Killerspiele" ja einen Jugendlichen verändern beeinflussen und zu einem Personifizierten Dämon machen. Wenn ich mir einen Film wie Hostel 2, Saw oder The Hills have Eys anschaue seh ich brutalere, krankere Sachen als wenn ich ne runde CS zock. So löst man keine Probleme im Bezug auf Amokläufe.

Und nebenbei wenn er Klassik gehört hat macht das auch keinen Amokläufer.. Wollen sie jetzt Klassik verbieten deswegen? Soll wenn jeder 2te Mörder Raucht und Alkohol trinkt auch beides Verboten werden? 

Das ist ein endloses Thema und wenn wieder ein wenig Gras über das Thema "Killerspiele & Amokläufe" gewachsen ist wird irgendwann wieder diese Kette sich schließen. Auf das ein einsamer Junger Mensch wahrscheinlich gemobbt wird, mit Waffen im Verein schießt und ganz nebenbei wie Millionen andere auch CS aufem PC hat. Der dann so verzweifelt ist das er keinen anderen ausweg sieht und blind in eine Schule, ein Einkaufszentrum oder sonst einen belebten Ort rennt und dort wild Dutzende von Menschen tötet...

Aber nja das ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung...


GreeTz Trayo

PS: WoW ist nur wirklich nicht im geringsten ein Jugendgefährdendes Spiel (Suchtpotenzial außen vorgelassen). Und Killerspiel gleich garnicht...


PPS: Bitte Rechtschreibfehler überlesen..


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ... zwischen 1988 und 1992 "reihenweise"...
> 
> Und zweifellos gabs da ja noch keine Shooter, wie wir sie heute kennen. Wann kam W0lfenstein 3D? Ich denke, das müsste das erste gewesen sein.


"Das Erste" gibt es nicht, weil die Entwicklung fließend war.
"Catacombs 3D" gab's zB ein Jahr vor "Wolfenstein 3D", welches 1992 erschien.
http://www.idsoftware.com/games/vintage/catacomb/

1980 gab es bereits ein Spiel, welches eine Ego Perspektive verwendete, und zwar "Battlezone":
http://www.klov.com/game_detail.php?letter=&game_id=7059

Und selbst davor gab es schon den "Ego Shooter" "Maze War", und zwar im Jahre*1973*.
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,624831/Die-Geschichte-der-Ego-Shooter-Von-Maze-War-bis-Call-of-Duty-4/PC/Special/


----------



## Pyronumber1 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Wisst ihr was ich perfide finde, dass RTL und Bild sofort über die Videospiele herzieht aber plakativ für alle zugänglich den sich hinrichtenden Amokläufer zeigen. Doppelmoral der allerfeinsten Sorte... hauptsache es verkauft sich, Futter für die Massen.
Aja fast vergessen vor 2 Tagen hat Bild.de Resident Evil 5 vorgestellt und hochgejubelt...
hm vll sollten sie ihre potenziel gefährdeten Redakteure jetzt der Polizei melden...


----------



## Oximoron12345 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab ja auch noch ne Theorie:

Praktisches schießen lernt man ja nicht am PC, da is nix mit Gefühl für die Waffe, rückschlag oder ähnlichem, oder? Ahh....dann müssten wir jetzt wohl mal anfangen die Schützenvereine zu verbieten, da waren ja schließlich n Großteil der Amokläufer auch und haben dort gezieltes schießen gelernt. Erst vorhin wurde in den NAchrichten gesagt, es wurden ~5 Mädchen mit einem gezielten Kopfschuss getötet, ich glaube kaum das man dieses via Hand/Maus Koordination erlernt!

Mal im Ernst, ist schon ne Menge Sarkasmus drin in meiner Aussage, aber es ist doch so einfach die Schuld einfach hin und her zu schieben....

Aber ich stell die Frage gerne einmal richtig;

Was ist lehrreicher für einen Schützen?

a) Das achso gewaltverherlichende Konsolen/PC Spiel, an dem man sich abreagieren kann...

b) Der Verein, bei dem ma das schießen mit den verschiedensten Waffen erlernen und trainieren kann....

c) Brot


90% aller Amokläufer essen Brot. VERBIETET BROT!!!!


----------



## derBatz (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

blablabla, es ist doch immer das selbe...langsam sollte es doch selbst für die medien langweilig sein immer games als sündenbock herzunehmen. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal ein "Experte" auf den trichter, dass es vielleicht die verkommende gesellschaft ist, die menschen psychisch fertig macht und wenn sie damit nicht fertig werden greifen sie halt zu solchen mitteln. Man sollte sich wirklich darauf konzentrieren was in seiner umgebung falsch läuft, welche faktoren ihn zu seiner tat gebracht haben und nicht was er auf seinem pc hatte. Aber niemand hat den Mum mal was gesellschaftskritisches zu schreiben weils nicht populär ist und nur den leuten auf die füße tritt.


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

An alle zukünftigen Amokläufer da draußen. Bitte löscht vorher eure Spiele, damit die anderen nicht darunter leiden müssen. THX


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				THC-ZOIDBERG am 12.03.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle zukünftigen Amokläufer da draußen. Bitte löscht vorher eure Spiele, damit die anderen nicht darunter leiden müssen. THX


Den spruch finde sogar ich jetzt etwas übertrieben und ich bin normal nicht zimperlich was dumme sprüche angeht


----------



## Shinizm (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Schreckliche Tat..aber mit Games hat das nix zu tun. Bin es auch langsam leid immer die selben Aufmacher diesbezüglich zu lesen ....Ich und viele Millionen Weltweit zocken und laufen nicht Amok..


----------



## Boesor (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oximoron12345 am 12.03.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> c) Brot
> 
> 
> 90% aller Amokläufer essen Brot. VERBIETET BROT!!!!



so ganz allmählich ist dieser ohnehin schon dünne Gag ausgelutscht


----------



## stundenzocker (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/amoklaufreaktionen104.html

Ne das Waffengesetz nicht verschärfen, aber killerspiele verbieten.

Bald kann man beim Billa ein Maschinengewehr um 4.99 kaufen aber bei einem Killerspiel wird man verwaffnet.

Wisst ihr das wir Österreicher für verrückt halten? Warum, deswegen!


----------



## user1234567890 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das müssen sie aber auch solche Softwaregurken wie Sacred 2 verbieten. Da tötet man auch im Sekundentakt.


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 12.03.2009 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Oximoron12345 am 12.03.2009 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beziehungsweise SEIT JAHREN.


----------



## Leertaste (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 12.03.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> beziehungsweise SEIT JAHREN.


Der ist brilliant, den muss immer eine bringen, damit wir ihn bloß nicht vergessen.


----------



## Athrun (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stundenzocker am 12.03.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/amoklaufreaktionen104.html
> 
> Ne das Waffengesetz nicht verschärfen, aber killerspiele verbieten.
> 
> ...



Naja, von einem Innenminister, dessen Gesetzesvorschläge illegal sind, sprich unsere Vefassung verletzen, kann man doch nichts anderes erwarten. http://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/amok110.html . Ich finde, das ist klipp und klar. Solche Amokläufe wird es in Zukunft auch geben, so traurig es nun einmal ist.


----------



## pirx (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				trayo am 12.03.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema mit den Waffen des Vaters kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich habe noch nichts gelesen das die Waffen unverschloßen waren.


Ich hab gestern die Pressekonferenz der Polizei geschaut, die Tatwaffe sowie Munition war für den Irren zugänglich. Die restliche Waffensammlung nicht.

Schlimme Sache das alles...


----------



## Boesor (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Athrun am 12.03.2009 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stundenzocker am 12.03.2009 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht alles in unserer Verfassung ist für immer festgezurrt und Vorschläge zur Änderung sind kein verbrechen, das nur nebenbei


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

man könnte ja mal die Waffengesetze von England bei uns Einführen
sollen die Strengsten sein laut Galileo (Pro 7)

+ weitere Maßnahmen um  jungen Menschen zu helfen sich im Leben zurechtzufinden von Geburt bis zum 1. Job nach einer Ausbildung


----------



## Atropa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stundenzocker am 12.03.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihr das wir Österreicher für verrückt halten? Warum, deswegen!



Deshalb sperrt man bei euch nur kleine Mädchen im Keller ein.... um mal auf dem gleichen Level zu Antworten.


----------



## Steamhammer (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar SWR3 greift  "Killerspiele" auf und benutzt das jetzt in den Überschriften.
> Unfassbar...
> Aber keiner sagt, Softairwaffen waren Schuld, dass Tim K. amok lief...
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz Korrekt - Jäger dürfen nur ihre Langwaffen(also Büchsen und Flinten) mit max. 2 Schuss laden. Jeder Jäger besitzt darüber hinaus eine Kurzwaffe für den Fangschuss.

Mfgteamhammer

PS: noch was zum Thema Private Schusswaffen in Deutschland inkl. diverser Statistiken:
http://b.cache.wartburgschuetzenkreis.de/files/3/8/c/f49985c6522bb77ea962a01a77521/f_zahlen.htm


----------



## AKW-VIP3R (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es lachhaft. Die Politiker sind wie Lemminge und rennen den anderen Idioten nach.

Super, der Penner hate CS auf dem Computer aber das er 5 Jahre in Behandlung war und sie abgebrochen hat, das sein Vater die Waffen offen liegen gelassen hat mit 4500 Munition, die Lehrer unfähigwaren zu erkennen das er es ernst meint, die Psychiater in ihrem Job falsch sind weil sie in 5 Jahren nur Geld kassiert haben ohne leistung...darüber sagt keiner was.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				AKW-VIP3R am 12.03.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> .darüber sagt keiner was.



und woher weisst du es dann?


----------



## k4nt0n (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ne Frage...

wie oft wurde CS (inkl. CZ, Source usw.) bereits verkauft ?
Irgendwo hab ich mal 11Mille gehört (weiß jmd. aktuelle Zahlen?)...

Gibts jetzt 11 Millionen potentielle Amokläufer ? (wenn man alle "Killerspiele" zusammenzählt kommt da da sicher auf ne viel höhere Zahl )

Muss man künftig jeden einsperren, der eine LAN-Party besucht ?

Ich denke, dass Leute wie Schäuble sich eindeutig nicht angepasst haben...überall Medien-Einflüsse, fast jeder hat nen PC @home...evtl. ist das sozusagen zu viel für eine "ältere Person" (je nach Definition von alt)...(wie gesagt evtl.)

Der sollte das Spiel mal ausprobieren, aber richtig. Nicht einmal, sondern einmal am Tag...
Ein guter, erfahrener Zocker konzentriert sich einfach...(gab da ne tolle n-tv Reportage)
Wenn ich das Spiel einmal probiere dann wird das auch nicht weiter schlimm sein...ich habe auf eine "Kompostion von Pixeln", eine "Aneinandereihung von Bits" reagiert...ich habe die Maus bewegt und was ist im Endeffekt passiert ? Die andere Person wird zwar nicht erfreut sein, aber es wird ihr warsch. egal sein...ich werde mich evtl. freuen, mehr nicht.
(oder umgekehrt)

Es sollte eher auf das Umfelt geachtet werden...
*Extrembsp.*:
Ein Kind, dass zu Hause geschlagen, in der Schule gemobbt wird und keine wirklichen sozialen Kontakte hat ist meiner Meinung nach mehr gefährdert, als der beliebte 1er Schüler von nebenan, der 1h css pro Woche zockt. 

Und was anderes:
Es hat schon Amokläufe VOR der Erfindung von PC's gegeben...

Naja, ich bin froh, dass ich Österreicher bin...bei uns erscheinen die Spiele wenigstens unzensiert usw. usw.

Zu der Tat, denn um diese gehts ja eig.:
Ich finde sie schrecklich, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass jmd. in meine Klasse rennt und da n paar FreundInnen erschießt oO (bzw. sowas kann man sich eher schwer vorstellen...sowas sagt man nur leicht...)


----------



## soadismfaebu (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

oh nein jetzt geht die Killerspieldebatte wieder los! bei uns in der Schweiz war in der Berichterstattung nur erst gesagt worden sie hätten seinen PC gesichert, und schon hat ein Politiker ein "Killerspiele"-verbot gefordert. Da kann man schon sicher sein, der weiss nicht einmal wie eine E-mail schreiben und schon will er der Game-experte sein.


----------



## Tschoppo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

xD das mit den Killerspielen ist das gleiche wie 99,99% aller Terrroristen essen Brot verbietet Brot!!

Mal ganz ehrlich, 90% aller jungen Männer spielen oder haben solche Spiele gespielt.. sogar ich hab cs aufm rechner obwohl ich es nicht zocke oder je gezockt habe.. moment mal warum hab ich es dann drauf??? na egal auf jeden fall will ich damit sagen das das ganze Sinnlos ist aber man natürlich nicht sagen kann das diese Games nichts damti zu tun haben


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tschoppo am 12.03.2009 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> xD das mit den Killerspielen ist das gleiche wie 99,99% aller Terrroristen essen Brot verbietet Brot!


*gääääääääääääääääääähn*


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tschoppo am 12.03.2009 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> xD das mit den Killerspielen ist das gleiche wie 99,99% aller Terrroristen essen Brot verbietet Brot!!



Die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Brot essen und durch-die-Gegend-laufen-und-Leute-abknallen, dürften sich in sehr engen Grenzen halten...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe gerade im Videotect der ARD ein Zitat von unserem geliebten Schäuble gelesen. Seiner Meinung nach sei eine Verschärfung der Waffengesetze nicht nötig, da die strengsten Verbote nicht verhindern könnten, dass dagegen verstoßen würde. Im selben Atemzug spricht er sich für ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" aus. 

Ich finde es traurig, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen in solchen Fällen sofort wieder  unter ihren Steinen hervorgekrochen kommen, um mit Aktionismus um sich zu werfen. Unsere Gesellschaftet verottet in den tiefsten Tiefen und das einzige was hier gemacht wird, ist ein neues ihnen relativ unbekanntes Medium an den Pranger zu stellen. Das junge Menschen bereits im frühen Alter unter extremen Erfolgsdruck gesetzt werden, dass es an zu vielen Schulen (wenn nicht allen) zu wenige Lehrer sind, dass diese dann auch noch mit zu vielen Stunden belastet werden und so wohl kaum noch den Nerv für einen belasteten Schüler haben und vieles andere, dass findet wieder kaum bis keine Beachtung. Nein, lieber Metalldetektoren, lieber Verbote für Computerspiele und/oder Filme. Warum nicht auch gleich Bücher? Oder ein paar Menschenrechte können wir in dem Zuge auch gleich beschneiden. Ach hoppla... da ist Herr Schäuble ja gut darin. 
Das ausgerechnet er gegen eine Verschärfung von Waffengesetzen ist, entzieht sich vollkommen meiner Vorstellungskraft. Wie kann es sein, dass jemand soviele Waffen im Haus hat? Dass dadurch ein Verstoß gegen die gute Sicherung der Waffen zustande kommt, ist mehr als absehbar. Ich kenne Menschen, die sind Jäger zur Regulierung des Wildbestandes und selbst die haben nicht mal ansatzweise soviele Waffen im Haus, geschweige denn Munition. 

Ich finde es auch unverantwortlich von verschiedenen Medien, Namen der Opfer, des Täter, Wohnorte und sonstige Details der Tat und der Geschehnisse danach zu veröffentlichen. Hier findet teilweise fast eine Mystifizierung dieser Gräueltat statt und das unter dem Deckmantel des "öffentlichen Interesses"

Ich komme aus der Nähe der Stadt und bin immernoch etwas mitgenommen, da ich täglich darauf warte, dass irgendjemand den ich kenne davon betroffen ist. Mir wurde regelrecht schlecht bei der Berichterstattung. Aber das war schon bei den früheren Taten so.

So long und remember:

Not guns kill people, videogames do  

Edit: bevor ich es vergesse. Natürlich reicht nicht nur ein Verschärfung der Waffengesetze, sondern es muss wesentlich mehr passieren, vorallem was soziale Umfelde angeht


----------



## Lordghost (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

oh nein er hatte CS und pornobilder auf seinem PC, so wie 99% der jungs über 12 jahren in deutschland die einen eigenen PC haben 

mehr sag ich dazu ned ^^

Blub


----------



## HanFred (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 12.03.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auch unverantwortlich von verschiedenen Medien, Namen der Opfer, des Täter, Wohnorte und sonstige Details der Tat und der Geschehnisse danach zu veröffentlichen. Hier findet teilweise fast eine Mystifizierung dieser Gräueltat statt und das unter dem Deckmantel des "öffentlichen Interesses"


auch die newsflut hier auf PC Games ist fragwürdig. genau das ist es doch, was der typ gewollt hat: aufmerksamkeit. und vor allem ist es genau das, was zukünftige amokläufer motivieren wird, es ihm gleich zu tun.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 12.03.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es sein, dass jemand soviele Waffen im Haus hat? Dass dadurch ein Verstoß gegen die gute Sicherung der Waffen zustande kommt, ist mehr als absehbar.


Die Logik entzieht sich mir etwas


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 12.03.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: bevor ich es vergesse. Natürlich reicht nicht nur ein Verschärfung der Waffengesetze, sondern es muss wesentlich mehr passieren, vorallem was soziale Umfelde angeht



Ähm, für dein soziales Umfeld, deine Hobbies und die richtigen Freunde bist du ab einem gewissen Alter eigentlich selbst verantwortlich. Oder willst du dir das etwa vorschreiben lassen?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 12.03.2009 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich erkläre gerne: Der Mensch tendiert dazu vergesslich zu werden, wenn Routine einkehrt im Alltag. Habe ich 1 Waffe im Haus, fällt es mir leichter diese im Waffenschrank zu behalten. Habe ich 15 Waffen im Haus, kann es sein, dass ich schonmal vergesse wieder alle einzuschließen. Ich weiß, dass sollte nicht passieren, kann es aber. 
Was ich meine: Wenn es zur Routine wird soviele Waffen im Haus zu haben, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass man sie nicht mehr als das sieht, was sie sind: gefährlich.



			
				TheChicky am 12.03.2009 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 12.03.2009 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich, aber dennoch beginnt ein soziales Umfeld, das in solchen Fällen wichtig ist, meist bei der Einschulung. Wenn bereits Kinder ausgegrenzt und gemobbt werden, kannst du schwerlich erwarten, dass ein Jugendlicher nach einer anstrengenden Kindheit, dann vollkommen gesund ist. In meiner Schulzeit gab es in den unteren Klassen noch Vertrauenslehrer, die sich für jeden und zwar ausnahmslos jeden Schüler Zeit nahmen. Bei vielen Schülern, die ich kenne, können die froh sien mal Unterricht zu haben.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 12.03.2009 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erkläre gerne: Der Mensch tendiert dazu vergesslich zu werden, wenn Routine einkehrt im Alltag. Habe ich 1 Waffe im Haus, fällt es mir leichter diese im Waffenschrank zu behalten. Habe ich 15 Waffen im Haus, kann es sein, dass ich schonmal vergesse wieder alle einzuschließen. Ich weiß, dass sollte nicht passieren, kann es aber.
> Was ich meine: Wenn es zur Routine wird soviele Waffen im Haus zu haben, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass man sie nicht mehr als das sieht, was sie sind: gefährlich.


Naja also das sehe ich anders. Ob man jetzt eine Waffe besitzt oder 100 spielt imo keine Rolle. Die Reflexartige Forderung nach einer Verschärfung des Waffenrechts finde ich übrigens ähnlich banal und billig, wie die Forderung nach einem Verbot von "Killerspielen".


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also das sehe ich anders. Ob man jetzt eine Waffe besitzt oder 100 spielt imo keine Rolle. Die Reflexartige Forderung nach einer Verschärfung des Waffenrechts finde ich übrigens ähnlich banal und billig, wie die Forderung nach einem Verbot von "Killerspielen".



Da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Allerdings liegt für mich die Logik bei sowas näher, als darin ein generelles Verbot von "Gewalt" oder "Killerspielen" zu fordern. Der Begriff ist für mich immer noch nicht eindeutig geklärt. Wie gesagt ich kenne auch Menschen mit mehreren Waffen im Haus, aber die sind soweit verantwortungsbewusst, dass die Munition eben nicht dort aufbewahrt wird, sondern für Einsätze extra abgeholt wird. 
Gut man kann da durchaus unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, ich vertrete die Meinung, dass wenn man unbedingt Waffen haben will, 1 pro Haushalt reicht und dass die Sicherung auch mal kontrolliert wird. (Ich weiß nicht ob sie das wird momentan, also regelmäßig bzw unangekündigt) Ich für meinen Teil will keine Schusswaffe im Haus haben.

Deswetieren geb ich bestimmten Aussagen recht über bestimmte Spiele: Es gibt Dinge, die derart geschmacklos sind, dass ich es für fragwürdig halte sie zu produzieren. Aber es sollte dennoch ein erwachsener Mensch darüber entscheiden können, was er spielt und was nicht, was er anschaut und was nicht, was er liest und was nicht, etc.


----------



## TheChicky (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> . Die Reflexartige Forderung nach einer Verschärfung des Waffenrechts finde ich übrigens ähnlich banal und billig, wie die Forderung nach einem Verbot von "Killerspielen".



Vielleicht billig, aber wirkungsvoll: Wenn der Vater keine Waffen zu hause gehabt hätte - zB weil das verboten wäre -, hätte der Junge wahrscheinlich auch nicht so einfach eine herbekommen und der Amoklauf hätte vermutlich auch nicht stattgefunden. Ohne Waffe und Munition (der hatte über 100 Schuss) geht nunmal nix.


----------



## der-jan (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 12.03.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Amokläufer wurde in der Schule gehänselt, schuld sind also die, die ihn gehänselt haben.



weder der in winnenden noch der damals in erfurt wurde gehänselt, beide sind in ihren schulen amok gelaufen nachdem sie diese mehrere monate vorher verlassen hatten (winnenden 10klasse abschluss und ging danach auf irgend ne wirtschaftsschule, der erfurter wurde von der schule geschmissen)

in den usa wird es vielleicht oft der grund sein, wenn außenseiter tyrannisiert werden, daß die dann ausklinken und es ihren mitschülern heimzahlen wollen
glaube auch daß der umgang auf ami schulen bzg peinigen von mitschülern ne ecke schärfer ist als in deutschland
hier in deutschland klinken die scheinbar eher * nach * der schule aus, kommen nicht mit den anforderungen im anstehenden berufsleben klar bzw sehen keine berufschancen...


----------



## dflv-Impact (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

boar ich kann es nicht mehr hören...

Natürlich sind Computerspiele Schuld und zwar an allem. Er hat ihnen so lange die Spieleverpackungen an den Kopf geschmissen bis sie verblutet sind. 

Das er nebenbei in den Besitz einer Pistole und von Munition kommen konnte würde ich nicht als wichtig erachten sowas liegt doch überall rum.

Außerdem sind Spiele wie Spore schuld an der Überbevölkerung, Spiele wie Need for Speed sind Schuld an Rasern und Spiele wie Desperados sind schuld daran das die Amerikaner die ganzen Indianer getötet haben. Spiele wie die Sims sind schuld das sich so viele Menschen scheiden lassen Spiele wie der Fußball Manager sind schuld wenn die Eintracht dieses Jahr absteigen sollte und Spiele wie der Industrie Gigant sind schuld an der Weltwirtschaftkrise.


----------



## McDrake (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 12.03.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht billig, aber wirkungsvoll: Wenn der Vater keine Waffen zu hause gehabt hätte - zB weil das verboten wäre -, hätte der Junge wahrscheinlich auch nicht so einfach eine herbekommen und der Amoklauf hätte vermutlich auch nicht stattgefunden. Ohne Waffe und Munition (der hatte über 100 Schuss) geht nunmal nix.


Dann könnte man auch Autos verbieten.
Wieviele Jugendliche, die (tödliche) Raserunfälle verursachen, fahren mit den Autos ihrer Eltern rum? Und solche Unfälle passieren um einiges öfter als Amokläufe .

Wenn was passiert wird einfach mal wieder der Schwarze Peter rumgereicht.
Und jeder sagt, "ich bin nicht Schuld, sondern der andere".


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 12.03.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Vater keine Waffen zu hause gehabt hätte - zB weil das verboten wäre -, hätte der Junge wahrscheinlich auch nicht so einfach eine herbekommen und der Amoklauf hätte vermutlich auch nicht stattgefunden


Spekulationen mehr nicht. 
Er wäre nicht so einfach an eine Waffe rangekommen richtig. Aber ob dann der Amoklauf nicht stattgefunden hätte, weiß man nicht. Amokläufe sind in den seltensten Fällen Affekthandlungen, sondern sind meist sehr lange und akribisch im voraus geplant.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 12.03.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das Wörtchen WENN nicht wär, dann wäre das Leben nicht ganz so schwer.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 12.03.2009 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, aber viele Projekte schaffens nichtmal aus der Planungsphase hinaus. Wenn sich die Beschaffung einer Feuerwaffe als zu schwierig herausstellt, springen so Hirnis vielleicht eher nur von der Brücke als andere umzubringen.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, aber viele Projekte schaffens nichtmal aus der Planungsphase hinaus. Wenn sich die Beschaffung einer Feuerwaffe als zu schwierig herausstellt, springen so Hirnis vielleicht eher nur von der Brücke als andere umzubringen.


Vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt doch noch viele andere Waffen mit denen man auch einigen schaden anrichten kann, z.B eine Rohrbombe, mit baublan  aus dem I-net.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher, aber wer direkt schon griffbereite Waffen zuhause liegen hat, der bezieht sowas in die Planung mit ein, und der erste Schritt ist schonmal abgehakt.


----------



## TBrain (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass man sowas nie wird verhindern können.

Gewaltspiele, Waffen, Internet oder gleich die ganze Gesellschaft...

und jeder pickt sich das heraus, was einem gerade am besten zur eigenen Meinung passt. Aber letzten Endes dienen diese Erklärungen nur dazu das eigene Weltbild zu bestätigen. Aber nicht dazu irgendetwas tatsächlich zu erklären oder etwas zu ändern.

Sämtliche geforderten "Konsequenzen" finde ich höchst lächerlich. Teilweise könnten diese sogar kuriose Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Nehmen wir die Forderung, Schützen müssen ihre Waffen im Vereinshaus lagern... Hat sich derjenige denn überhaupt mal überlegt wer diese umfangreichen Waffenarsenale bewachen soll? Und welche Diskussion los geht wenn einer ein solches Vereinshaus mal ausgeraubt wird? Absolut lächerlich was immer man auch als Konsequenz zieht, man wird schlimme Taten nicht verhindern können. Ein Beispiel ist das Verhalten der Polizei. In Erfurt wurde kritisiert, dass die Polizei nicht sofort gestürmt hat, und der Täter deshalb in der Schule noch weiter machen konnte. Konsequenz war die Anweisung sofort zu stürmen. Nun stürmte die Polizei sofort, was dazu führte, dass er fliehen konnte und draußen weiter schoss... hallo?


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, aber wer direkt schon griffbereite Waffen zuhause liegen hat, der bezieht sowas in die Planung mit ein, und der erste Schritt ist schonmal abgehakt.




ich verstehe beim thema "waffenlagerung" überhaupt nicht, weshalb irgendwer dagegen argumentiert.  :-o 
kein mensch braucht eine schusswaffe zu hause 



Spoiler



(und jetzt lasst uns bitte nicht über die paar ausnahmen streiten)


!
punkt. aus. fertig.

also kann man sie ausserhalb, zumindest teilweise, lagern.
_selbst wenn das rein gar nix bringen sollte._

das tut keinem weh und schränkt keinen in seinen persönlichen freiheiten ein.
ich verstehe speziell an der stelle wirklich das problem nicht.


----------



## McDrake (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> das tut keinem weh und schränkt keinen in seinen persönlichen freiheiten ein.
> ich verstehe speziell an der stelle wirklich das problem nicht.


Es soll Leute geben, die Schusswaffen als Hobby haben.
Waffennarren und Shooterfans werden sich gegenseitig die Schuld zuschieben und keinem ist geholfen.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer Streitet  wer argumentiert dagegen  welche ausnahmen   
ich nix verstehn


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe beim thema "waffenlagerung" überhaupt nicht, weshalb irgendwer dagegen argumentiert.  :-o
> kein mensch braucht eine schusswaffe zu hause
> 
> 
> ...


Also ganz ehrlich, mir ist es lieber, die Waffen dürfen zu Hause gelagert werden, müssen aber dafür in einem Panzerschrank verstaut sein, als wenn sie ausserhalb gelagert werden müssen, und die Leute dann aus purer Bequemlichkeit sie trotzdem mit nach Hause nehmen und sie dann da offen rumliegen. (Glaub mir, genau das wird passieren)

Von der Sicherung einer solchen "Waffenlagerstätte" außerhalb mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 12.03.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll Leute geben, die Schusswaffen als Hobby haben.



"schusswaffen" als hobby?
zum anschauen oder wie?
um das zu tun und eben auch um zu schiessen kann ja dann jeder gern in den schützenverein gehen und seinem hobby frönen.



> Waffennarren und Shooterfans werden sich gegenseitig die Schuld zuschieben und keinem ist geholfen.



ich schieb keinem die schuld zu und hab auch nix gegen waffennarren; wobei: ein bisschen suspekt ist mir das schon.
aber ein scharfe waffe braucht für meine begriffe nunmal wirklich kein mensch im hause zu haben.
wozu denn?

so leid er mir ja tut; mit einer waffe (+ munition) kann nunmal jemand verletzt oder getötet werden und auch  nicht nur durch die hand des berechtigten. 
das ist mit einem computerspiel bekanntlich eher nicht möglich.

und mir liegt wirklich nix ferner reflexhaft um mich zu schlagen, weil es "meinem hobby" an den kragen geht oder dass ich waffen als ursache für verbrechen ansehen würde.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, da rennst du bei mir offene Türen ein. Bin auch der Meinung, dass niemand privat so bequeme und effektive Ferntötungswerkzeuge besitzen sollte...
... und der Meinung war ich schon immer, nicht erst durch die Vorfälle.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> "schusswaffen" als hobby?
> zum anschauen oder wie?


Wozu sammelt man Briefmarken ? Zum aschauen, richtig.


> so leid er mir ja tut; mit einer waffe (+ munition) kann nunmal jemand verletzt oder getötet werden und auch  nicht nur durch die hand des berechtigten.


Das gleiche gilt auch z.B. für Autos....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 12.03.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll Leute geben, die Schusswaffen als Hobby haben.
> Waffennarren und Shooterfans werden sich gegenseitig die Schuld zuschieben und keinem ist geholfen.


Waffen sind kein Spielzeug, sondern Tötungswerkzeuge. Das kann man verharmlosen wie man will. Das Benutzen einer Waffe tötet oder verletzt.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, man sieht ja wie gut das mit dem Waffen im Privaten Haushalt geklappt hat und mit dem wegschliessen im Panzerschrank , ich wäre für generelles verbot für Waffen im Privaten bereich.


----------



## Peter23 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Worrel am 12.03.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 12.03.2009 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist richtig, dass nicht jeder CS Spieler Amok läuft,

aber jeder Amokläufer hatte CS (oder ähnliches) auf dem Rechner.

Darf man schon mal drüber nachdenken oder?


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, man sieht ja wie gut das mit dem Waffen im Privaten Haushalt geklappt hat und mit dem wegschliessen im Panzerschrank , ich wäre für generelles verbot für Waffen im Privaten bereich.


D.h. es wird keine Jäger mehr in Deutschland geben ?

Im übrigen, wenn manche Leute schon zu bequem sind, ihre Waffen im Panzerschrank zu verstauen, wie groß glaubst du ist die Chance, das solche Leute dann immer brav zu "zentralen Waffenlagerstätte" gehen anstatt sie einfach so mit nach Hause zu nehmen ?


----------



## Peter23 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zocker134 am 12.03.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Junge wurde bestimmt immer gemobbt usw fertig gemacht so das er irgendwann durchgeknallt ist, und hat sich dann die waffen geschnappt und ist dann Amokgelaufen.
> .




Der Junge war seit einem Jahr nicht mehr an der Schule.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ja, das mit den Jäger ist auch so eine Sache, ist doch kein Mensch heut zu Tage mehr auf die paar Rehe oder weiss der Geier was die alles schiessen angewiesen.Die sollen sich ein anderes Hobby suchen wie z.B Killerspiele gamen


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Peter23 am 12.03.2009 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> aber jeder Amokläufer hatte CS (oder ähnliches) auf dem Rechner.


Stimmt doch einfach nicht


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch kein Mensch heut zu Tage mehr auf die paar Rehe oder weiss der Geier was die alles schiessen angewiesen.


Achso, dass Jäger also auch die Aufgabe der Populationskontrolle übernehemn ist als nur ein Hirngespinst? Und das Wildfleisch was es beim Metzger zu kaufen gibt, oder in Restaurants angeboten wird, wächst natürlich an Bäumen.....
Und selbst wenn es so wäre, willst du deswegen Menschen ein Hobby, welches für sich niemandem schadet, einfach verbieten ?


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.03.2009 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach komm, das ist doch lächerlich.
wer sich eine beretta oä kauft um sie zu bewundern, der hat 1. nicht mehr alle tassen  im schrank und 2. wohl wirklich schon ein ernsthaftes problem.
bei nostalgischen waffen hinter glas mag ich dir ja noch zustimmen, aber ich denke nicht, dass wir von so was reden.
zumal die meist oder immer  (?) nicht scharf sind.

ausserdem isses ja sicher möglich waffen nur teilweise  extern zu lagern.

und zu den autos:
was ist erster verwendeungszweck für ein auto? genau, die fortbewegung.
und wie sieht das bei einer waffe aus? schiessen (nicht töten- nicht, dass mir jetzt gleich wieder was angehängt wird)

ich denke du siehst den unterschied.
wobei ich überhaupt nicht weiss, wieso ich mir so was -auf der hand liegendes- überhaupt noch aus den fingern sauge.   

ich denke, wir sind einfach grundsätzlich gegensätzlicher meinung. 
wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich deine position nicht mal nachvollziehen kann und das passiert mir doch recht selten in  einer diskussion.



> Und selbst wenn es so wäre, willst du deswegen Menschen ein Hobby, welches für sich niemandem schadet, einfach verbieten ?



ich bezweifele, dass jäger ihren beruf als hobby bezeichnen würden.

und jemand, wie der hochadel bspw, der wirklich meint, aus spass an der freud tiere abzuschiessen, der ist mir in der tat zumindest auch mal suspekt.
muss ich leider zugeben.


----------



## Memphis11 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag kein Wildfleisch, ich würde es also nicht vermissen.
Ich verbiete niemanden was und das mit der Population stimmt natürlich, wäre aber der einzige Grund der mir ein einfällt   Für den Wald gibt es auch Förster, die brauchen auch kein Gewehr.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Berufsmässigen Jägern die Waffe zu verbieten, will auch niemand, aber wer es als Hobby ansieht, (echte) Lebenwesen zu töten, der hat se nicht mehr alle, sry. Und solchen Typen sollte man wirklich den Zugang zu Ferntötungswerkzeugen erschweren.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ach komm, das ist doch lächerlich.
> wer sich eine beretta oä kauft um sie zu bewundern, der hat 1. nicht mehr alle tassen  im schrank und 2. wohl wirklich schon ein ernsthaftes problem.
> bei nostalgischen waffen hinter glas mag ich dir ja noch zustimmen, aber ich denke nicht, dass wir von so was reden.
> zumal die meist oder immer  (?) nicht scharf sind.


Das war auch nur eine Randbemerkung 



> ausserdem isses ja sicher möglich waffen nur teilweise zu extern zu lagern.


Und wem ist dadurch geholfen ? Das wäre doch absolut inkonsequent und außerdem reicht schon *eine* Waffe um solche eine Tat zu begehen.



> und zu den autos:
> was ist erster verwendeungszweck für ein auto? genau, die fortbewegung.
> und wie sieht das bei einer waffe aus? schiessen


Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Ich will auch nicht Waffen mit Autos gleichsetzen, denn es sind völlig verschiedene paar Stiefel. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass nur weil mit einem Gegenstand anderen Menschen Schaden zugefügt werden kann, nicht gleich der Besitz oder die Lagerung zu Hause verboten werden kann.



> ich denke, wir sind einfach grundsätzlich gegensätzlicher meinung.
> wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich deine position nicht mal nachvollziehen kann und das passiert mir doch recht selten in  einer diskussion.


Ich kann deine Position sehr wohl nachvollziehen, so ist es nicht. Ich denke auch, dass es nötig und richtig ist, darüber zu diskutieren. Ich sehe und vertrete eben nur einfach die andere Seite.
Ich glaube einfach nur, dass es nicht so einfach ist, wie du dir das vielleicht vorstellst.


----------



## Peter23 (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 12.03.2009 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach bitte jetzt kram kein Attentat von 1964 raus.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Berufsmässigen Jägern die Waffe zu verbieten, will auch niemand, aber wer es als Hobby ansieht, (echte) Lebenwesen zu töten, der hat se nicht mehr alle, sry. Und solchen Typen sollte man wirklich den Zugang zu Ferntötungswerkzeugen erschweren.


Dir ist schon klar, dass es sehr wenige Berufsjäger gibt ? Der Großteil sind eben genau solche Hobbyjäger, die das in ihrer Freizeit tun. Und die Jagd ist nicht ganz billig, irgendwo muss das Geld dafür ja herkommen. Und deine aussage, "der hat sie nicht mehr alle" könnte ich fast als persönliche Beleidigung ansehen. Ich selber kann zwar mit der Jagd auch nicht allzuviel anfangen, aber mein Vater ist begeisterter Jäger.
 Aber das zeigt nur mal wieder wie wenig Ahnung die Leute haben.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Der Amoklauf von Winnenden: Gewaltspiele sind nicht der einzige mögliche Auslöser*



			
				Peter23 am 12.03.2009 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach bitte jetzt kram kein Attentat von 1964 raus.


Ich wollte nur Zeigen, es gab auch Amokläufe vor CS und Co


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

@el_cativo:

Ich glaube worauf die beiden (zu Recht) hinauswollen, ist, dass eine Schusswaffe vornehmlich zu dem Zweck gebaut wird zu töten oder zu verletzen. Das ist bei anderen Gegenständen, mit denen man natürlich auch Menschen töten oder verletzen kann, definitiv nicht der Fall.
Ich finde es auch unsinnig etwas für ein Hobby zu zulassen, was in seiner Grundbestimmung dafür gemacht wurde, andere Lebewesen zu schädigen. Punkt aus.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wem ist dadurch geholfen ? Das wäre doch absolut inkonsequent und außerdem reicht schon *eine* Waffe um solche eine Tat zu begehen.



moment, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
ich meinte natürlich, dass die einzelnen waffenteile getrennt gelagert werden könnten.
verschluss im schützenverein (oder sonstwo) - rest zu hause.
mit beiden teilen ist separat nix anzufangen.
also wärs noch nicht mal weiter schlimm, falls jd. ins schützenhaus einbrechen sollte.

mal ganz ehrlich:
wenn man wollte, würde das problemlos gehen.



> Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Ich will auch nicht Waffen mit Autos gleichsetzen, denn es sind völlig verschiedene paar Stiefel. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass nur weil mit einem Gegenstand anderen Menschen Schaden zugefügt werden kann, nicht gleich der Besitz oder die Lagerung zu Hause verboten werden kann.



nur hat eine schusswaffe eben überhaupt keine nutzen im eigenen hause.
man darf sie ja nicht mal verwenden.
was  sollte sie also dort?
abgesehen davon, und das stimmt nunmal, ist die tötungshemmung beim verwenden einer fernwaffe massiv (sic!) herabgesetzt, wodurch auch küchenmesser etc. , als gegenargument eigentlich ausscheiden.



> Ich glaube einfach nur, dass es nicht so einfach ist, wie du dir das vielleicht vorstellst.



dass eine andere lagerung ein grundsätzliches problem beseitigen würde, so blauäugig bin ich wahrlich nicht.
das ist natürlich ein absoluter -darf man das in dem kontext jetzt sagen?- nebenkriegsschauplatz.

mich wunderte eben nur, wie so mancher vehement dagegen argumentiert.
liefer mir doch mal einer ein argument *für* die lagerung zu hause. da hab ich bislang nichts -für mich natürlich- plausibles gehört.


----------



## SubZero (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich seh es als mein Hobby an, "echte" Lebewesen zu töten... ja, ich bin Angler, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank habe, denn ob jetzt ich hobbymäßig den Fisch töte, oder den Fisch im Geschäft kaufe, den ein anderer Mensch dann berufsmäßig getötet hat, das ist dann wohl auch egal, oder? ^^

Und wir sind hier nicht in Amerika, hier in Deutschland (zumindest aber in Bayern) gibt es strenge Auflagen, die man erfüllen muss, um überhaupt einen Jagdschein zu bekommen, da ist nichts mit einfach mal so fröhlich in der Gegend rumballern...

Und warum sollte man nicht auch selbst einmal töten, was man sonst immer isst? Wir haben inzwischen eh fast alle den Bezug zu unserer Nahrung verloren, weil alles schon immer abgepackt im Supermarktregal liegt. Den selbst gefangenen Fisch zu essen, oder den selbst angebauten Salat... das ist wirklich was tolles, das schmeckt gleich viel besser, als wie wenn man ihn kaufen würde!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herrje, anstatt "berufsmässig" setz halt "sinnvoller Zweck" ein.  
Das ist alles eine Sache der Namensgebung, die nichts mit der nicht angegriffenen Notwendigkeit zu tun hat.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SubZero am 12.03.2009 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versteht ihr eigentlich mit Absicht nicht?
Und wenn das nächste Mal jemand einen Amoklauf mit einer Angel durchführt, sprechen wir uns wieder.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> moment, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> ich meinte natürlich, dass die einzelnen waffenteile getrennt gelagert werden könnten.
> verschluss im schützenverein (oder sonstwo) - rest zu hause.
> mit beiden teilen ist separat nix anzufangen.
> also wärs noch nicht mal weiter schlimm, falls jd. ins schützenhaus einbrechen sollte.


Ok, da habe ich dich tatsächlich missverstanden...



> liefer mir doch mal einer ein argument *für* die lagerung zu hause. da hab ich bislang nichts -für mich natürlich- plausibles gehört.


Ich gebe zu, es fällt mir schwer ein Argument dafür zu bringen, welches du gelten lassen würdest. aber ich bin auch kein Jäger 
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es gerechtfertigt ist, weil wieder jemand eine schreckliche Tat begangen hat, vielen anderen Menschen neue Steine vor die Füße zu werfen (Und das wäre es, wenn ein Jäger z.B. immer erstmal zu einer Waffensammelstelle oder gar Polizei fahren müsste, um seine Waffe zu holen)


----------



## El_Cativo (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrje, anstatt "berufsmässig" setz halt "sinnvoller Zweck" ein.
> Das ist alles eine Sache der Namensgebung, die nichts mit der nicht angegriffenen Notwendigkeit zu tun hat.


OK, jetzt versteh ich dich überhaupt nicht mehr.....
Die Jäger gehen einer Notwendigkeit nach, aber betreiben dabei auch ihr Hobby. Das hat nichts mit Namensgebung zu tun. Die Jagd ist sehr kostspielig, d.h. wer sowas macht, macht es aus Leidenschaft (und geht gleichzeitig einer notwendigkeit nach). Haben also Jäger deiner Meinung nach einen an der Waffel oder nicht ?


----------



## rorinator (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Jäger sind - denke ich mal - diejenigen, die noch am vorsichtigsten mit Waffen umgehen. Außerdem kann man das Ausüben eines Berufes - Das Töten der Tiere - Nicht mit einer Affekthandlung gleichsetzen. Ein Jäger rennt nicht ziellos im Wald herum, er lungert teilweise mehrere Stunden am selben Fleck, bis das entsprechende Tier in Schussreichweite ist. Also das komplette Gegenteil zum Amoklauf.


Ich sehe als Grund für den Amoklauf trotzdem die Schusswaffen. Vielleicht hat noch niemand so einfach darüber nachgedacht, aber: Außer einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, wurden alle Amokläufe mit Schusswaffen verübt.

Und was zeichnet Schusswaffen aus?

Man tötet damit

1. Aus der Ferne und
2. Mit dem Betätigen eines Abzuges.

Oder kurz: Es ist weder Schwer, noch gewalttätig. Man empfindet auch nicht bei der Tat Ekel oder Zweifel - Das Drücken dauert ja nur 200 Millisekunden.


Ich selber spiele sehr viele Shooter - Habe aber selber regelmäßig bis jetzt bei der Szene die Augen zugelassen im Film "Der Soldat James Ryan", wo der Deutsche (?) langsam das Messer ins Herz gestoßen bekommt. Man sieht bei der Szene nicht mal Blut oder Splatter. Aber allein der Gedanke, seinem Opfer so nah zu sein, widert mich an.

Und so ähnlich geht es sicherlich auch vielen anderen Jugendlichen, darunter auch denjenigen, die Amok laufen.


Hätte man Ihnen die Schusswaffen sicher verwehrt, wie groß wäre die wahrscheinlichkeit, das sie mit einem Küchenmesser stattdessen durch die Schule flitzen?


Sehr gering, denn im Gegensatz zu einer Schusswaffe macht man nicht nur Klick. Man selber muss zum potenziellen Opfer hinlaufen und die Kraft aufbringen, das Messer zu schwingen. Wer also auf jemanden in 30 Metern Entfernung zurennt, hat mindestens 3 Sekunden Zeit, sich über seine Idee Gedanken zu machen. 

Und selbst wenn er trotzdem zusticht, so würden sich bestimmt 3-4 Umherstehende trauen, den Täter zu überwältigen.


Bei einer Pistole traut sich das Niemand.



Und wer jetzt Argumente bringt wie andere Waffen besorgen, Schusswaffen Illegal beschaffen - All diese Gedanken brauchen Zeit. Zeit, um darüber nachzudenken.


Und zu merken, das man einer unrationalen Triebhandlung nachgeht.


----------



## Memphis11 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für das das du kein Jäger bist verdeidigst du das Hobby meiner meinung nach ganz schön


----------



## El_Cativo (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 13.03.2009 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Für das das du kein Jäger bist verdeidigst du das Hobby meiner meinung nach ganz schön


Nun, wie ich bereits weiter oben sagte, mein Vater ist begeisterter Jäger.

@Rorinator: Amokläufe sind in den wenigsten Fällen Affekthandlungen, sondern meist von langer Hand akribisch geplant.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rorinator am 13.03.2009 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> *Also ich sehe als Grund die Schusswaffen. *Vielleicht hat noch niemand so einfach darüber nachgedacht, aber: Außer einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, wurden alle Amokläufe mit Schusswaffen verübt.
> 
> Und was zeichnet Schusswaffen aus?
> 
> ...




ich stimme dir in vielem zu, zumal ich ja kurz zuvor ähnliches geschrieben habe.

nur der erste satz, wenn er denn so gemeint war, ist natürlich unsinn.
waffen, also deren blosse existenz, sind kein "grund" für irgendwas, genausowenig wie computerspiele, plastiknilpferde oder klorollen.


----------



## rorinator (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 13.03.2009 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> nur der erste satz, wenn er denn so gemeint war, ist natürlich unsinn.
> waffen, also deren blosse existenz, sind kein "grund" für irgendwas, genausowenig wie computerspiele, plastiknilpferde oder klorollen.




Doch, genau das denke ich. Schusswaffen sind für das einfache Töten aus der Entfernung entwickelt worden. Sie wurden extra dafür gefertigt, soviel Schaden wie möglich in kurzer Zeit zu machen. Perfekte Affektwaffen also - Schnell und effektiv. Außerdem sind sie handlich - Man kann sie bis zum Einsatz verbergen.

Würden Amokläufer keinen Zugriff auf diese Affektwaffen haben - Sondern auf Waffen, für die mehr Aufwand von nöten ist - wie ein Küchenmesser - dann bräuchte man für das effektive Töten länger. Und je mehr Zeit man braucht, desto mehr realisiert man, was man gerade tut, und das rationale Denken setzt wieder ein.


Das wird besonders dann verstärkt, wenn man mit "alternativen" Mordwaffen unterwegs ist. Denn egal wie agressiv jemand gerade ist - jeder wird von den Mordgedanken ablassen, wenn er merkt das er gerade mit einem Tümpel durch eine Strasse rennt...


Wenn für dich Schusswaffen nicht der Grund sind - Dann nenn mir doch nur eine Waffe, an die ein Jugendlicher herankommen könnte um mehrere Menschen hintereinander zu töten.



Und sag jetzt nicht Gift - Ich rede von Affekthandlungen.


----------



## Memphis11 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rorinator am 13.03.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.03.2009 00:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe ich doch auch weiter vorn schon mal geschrieben, eine Rohrbombe z.b, eine anleitung dazu findet man sicher im I-net.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rorinator am 13.03.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.03.2009 00:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wir reden aneinander vorbei, bzw verstehen unter dem wort "grund" etwas anderes.


----------



## El_Cativo (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rorinator am 13.03.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.03.2009 00:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nochmal. Amokläufe sind fast *nie* Affekthandlungen, sondern akribisch, von langer hand geplant


----------



## rorinator (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 13.03.2009 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal. Amokläufe sind fast *nie* Affekthandlungen, sondern akribisch, von langer hand geplant




Gut, selbst wenn sie geplant sind. Ein Amokläufer könnte z.B. mit einer Rohrbombe mehrere Menschen umbringen, womöglich sogar teilweise steuerbar mit Fernzünder. Oder er sprengt sich selber in die Luft.

Ich denke aber nicht, das ein Jugendlicher, der auf Rache aus ist, das tun würde. Die Amokläufer in diesem Fall haben sich alle gerächt an Personen, die mit ihnen etwas zu tun hatten. Das heißt nicht unbedingt, das sie Kontakt mit ihnen hatten, sondern einfach nur, das sie z.B. auf dieselbe Schule gehen.

Ein Amokläufer sieht seinen "letzten Gang"  als eine Art Gleichstellung. "Ihr habt mich immer fertig gemacht und dachtet, ihr seid stark, aber ich bin trotzdem stärker", so in etwa. Eine Schusswaffe ist wie gesagt die ultimative Waffe für diesen Zweck. Wichtig dabei ist aber, das der ausführende sie selber steuern kann. Er hat die Macht darüber, wen er auf seinem Streifzug erschießt und wen nicht. dadurch kommt die Gleichstellung.

Eine Bombe liegt versteckt herum, niemand weiß, wer es war. Würde er sich selber in die Luft sprengen, könnte er nur wenige mitnehmen und er könnte den Moment nicht auskosten.



Deshalb kann man auch nicht Selbstmordattentäter mit Amokläufern vergleichen. Beide handeln aus ganz anderen Motiven.


----------



## timkru (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Valarius am 12.03.2009 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist es doch mal erfreulich daß nicht gleich wieder den "Killerspielen" schuld an allem gegeben wird. Das hätte ich anders erwartet.


Hab heute, gut, mitlerweile gestern, vormittag einen Bericht im SüdWest gesehen, der bestätigt das Gegenteil. Kaum war bekannt, dass er "Killerspiele" spielte, musste darauf eingegangen werden, mit einer 3/4-stunde Denunzierung.  Wieder mal CS und GTA mit völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Szenen. Dazu auch noch Ahmet, Mehmet o.ä., seines Zeichens Intensivtäter, beim zocken. Ein indiziertes Spiel auf der PS und sein kleiner Bruder, geschätze 5 Jahre, saß daneben und hielt sich bei den Szenen die Ohren zu. War echt eine Superberichterstattung aus öffentlich-rechtlicher Hand.
Gruß timkru


----------



## PArtysan4 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Von X Millionen Spielern, laufen 2 innerhalb von 7 jahren Amokk..... klar waren die Games Schuld... und beim aktuellen fall auch nicht der Vater der seinen von Depressionen geplagten Sohn im Keller aufm schiessstand zum Killer ausgebildet hat ... und mit ner baretta im Schlafzimmer pennt...
statt spiele zu verbieten sollte man den Vater wegen fahrlässigen 16 fachen Mord verknacken um Schusswaffengeilen Eltern mal ein Exempel zu statuieren auf ihre wummen besser aufzupassen...


----------



## hogan1980 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das auffällige ist doch, dass alle Amoklaufer irgendwie auch Waffennarren sind.
Was würde ich am liebsten spielen wenn ich nen Waffenfetisch hätte.. Hmm, mal überlgen: Sims? nö.. Rennspiele? Laaaangweilig...
Ego Shooter? Volltreffer!! 
Was ich damit sagen möchte, ein Killerspiel macht einen nie und nimmer zum Amokläufer, oder desensibilisiert dsa Gewaltempfinden.
Er spielt Spiele, in denen Waffen genutzt werden weil es ihn interessiert. Aus keinem anderen Grund! 

Oder noch anders.. Was zockt ein Autonarr am liebsten?


----------



## IXS (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hogan1980 am 13.03.2009 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das auffällige ist doch, dass alle Amoklaufer irgendwie auch Waffennarren sind.
> Was würde ich am liebsten spielen wenn ich nen Waffenfetisch hätte.. Hmm, mal überlgen: Sims? nö.. Rennspiele? Laaaangweilig...
> Ego Shooter? Volltreffer!!




So'rum wird ein Schuh draus. Aber, wie schonmal erwähnt wurde. Das wirkliche Probelm, wenn man Medien anprangern will, stellt das Internet dar. 
Dank der großzügigen Vernetzung können sich Gruppen aller Art zusammenschließen und Außenseiter dadurch gestärkt werden. Egal, ob es sich um etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes dreht. Im gegensatz zu Spielen, wo alles künstlich ist, stellen diese Gruppenbildungen eine virtuelle Scheinbarkeit dar, die bei Ausführung dann wirklich die Realität trifft.

Egal, ob es dabei um das Googlesyndrom geht, sprich kopiertes Wissen, oder die Aufmunterung zum Amoklauf....
Aber bei "Killerspielen" bleibt alles im "Unwirklichen". Und, wenn Politiker das nicht unterscheiden können, sollten sie besser gleich in die Klappse gehen und sich selber untersuchen lassen.


----------



## hogan1980 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

@IXS: So mag ich dass, den wichtigsten Teil einfach weglassen...


----------



## DonLennschi (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Es kann doch schon wieder nur schwerlich wahr sein,das socleh neuronal mißgebildeten Menschen immer in einem Atemzug mit Computerspielen( oder Filmen) genannt werden!
Auch hier sollte man sich fragen,was die Eltern für Menschen sind,einem psychisch gestörten pubertierenden Zugang zu Schießständen und WAFFEN(!) zu ermöglichen.
Auch hier muss nicht irgendwelchen Spielen die Schuld gegeben werden,sondern ganz klar seinem gesellschaftlichen Umfeld das ihn mit solch einer sträflichen Nachlässigkeit hat dahinvegetieren lassen und ihn am vollkommen falschen Ende "unterstützt" hat.
Hier mein Schatz,haste ne Wumme,viel Spaß damit.
Vollkommen irre,die Eltern gehören weggesperrt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, jetzt weiss ich, dass ihr nicht verstehen wollt.
Jeder sollte alleine darauf kommen, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen eben dem Einsatz von Waffen zur Erledigung einer notwendigen Aufgabe gibt und dem "Spass" am Schiessen an sich. Letzteres ist das, was ich angreife(n möchte), nicht ersteres.
Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass man da wieder jedes einzelne Wort auf die Goldwaage legt (dreht und wendet), anstatt die beabsichtigte Aussage zu verstehen.


----------



## Navigator1 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Der Mensch sucht immer am falschen Ort nach Schuldigen!
Gewaltfilme sind um ein vielfaches schlimmer, da dort "echte Menschen" Gewaltszenen spielen und eine künstliche Realität erzeugt wird!!!

Ausserdem könnten die Herren Politiker "die ja immer alles im Griff haben" mal ein Gesetz verabschieden, das Munition niemals zuhause, bzw. mit Waffen zusammen aufbewahrt werden darf!!! *man überlege sich mal, in diesem Fall hier lagerten 4600 Schuß zuhause!!!*
Munition dürfte nur noch in Vereinen in sicheren Tresoren gelagert werden und es müsste protokolliert werden wer wieviel bekommen u verschossen hat!!! ...das funktioniert bei der Bundeswehr genauso u sehr hervorragend, denn da wird jeden Tag mit Waffen hantiert u wieviel Amokläufer gabs da bis jetzt???


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Des kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Sind denn nur noch kranke Menschen unterwegs?!
Da muss man sich doch langsam wirklich Sorgen machen, wenn man nen Fuss auf die Strasse setzt.
Und die Schuld ist ja wohl einzig und allein beim Täter zu suchen.
Es kann doch net sein dass manche Leute einfach im Hirn so durchbrennen  und sämtliche Skrupel verlieren!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DeiMuddaInSchoen am 13.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Schuld ist ja wohl einzig und allein beim Täter zu suchen.




die meinung dürftest du ziemlich exklusiv haben.


----------



## Boesor (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Navigator1 am 13.03.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch sucht immer am falschen Ort nach Schuldigen!
> Gewaltfilme sind um ein vielfaches schlimmer, da dort "echte Menschen" Gewaltszenen spielen und eine künstliche Realität erzeugt wird!!!



Eine Frage: Hast du das gefühl, das deine Aussage mehr Sinn ergibt, als die enstprechenden Aussagen z.B. von Beckstein?


----------



## IXS (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hogan1980 am 13.03.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> @IXS: So mag ich dass, den wichtigsten Teil einfach weglassen...



Das deiner Meinung nach wäre?


----------



## X3niC (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich fühle mich extrem erniedrigt und diskriminiert durch den Begriff: "Killerspiel" Ohne quatsch jetzt---wenn ich das noch öfter hör glaub ich denen bald was die da sagen...ich weiß das ich n normales leben führ und soziale kontakte pflege aber dieser begriff macht aus jedem normalen nicht labilen spieler einen -wörtlichgesagt- "Killer"
Meine Meinung nach sollte man diesen Begriff aus der politischen diskussion ausschließen...Ich rede doch auch nicht von Killeralkohol, wenn ich über das Alkoholverbot für unter 18 jährige rede Oder -Killerautos- wenn leute damit andere absichtlich verletze..
Ich weiß das sind nicht hieb und stichfeste beispiele aber die drücken genau das aus was ich meine...Bin mal gespannt ob mein Leserbrief in den Erlanger-Nachrichten gedruckt wird Inhalt: Kritisieren des Wortgebrauchs "killerspiel" und die allgemeinen einseitigen Presse-berichte.
Bleibt stabil leute:-b

Mfg
jk


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 12.03.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 12.03.2009 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn sie dafür zu faul sind dann dürfen die halt kein besitzen so einfach ist das


----------



## El_Cativo (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PArtysan4 am 13.03.2009 07:50 schrieb:
			
		

> im Keller aufm schiessstand zum Killer ausgebildet hat ... [...]
> statt spiele zu verbieten sollte man den Vater wegen fahrlässigen 16 fachen Mord verknacken um Schusswaffengeilen Eltern mal ein Exempel zu statuieren auf ihre wummen besser aufzupassen...



und



			
				DonLennschi am 13.03.2009 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Vollkommen irre,die Eltern gehören weggesperrt.


----------



## El_Cativo (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 13.03.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt weiss ich, dass ihr nicht verstehen wollt.
> Jeder sollte alleine darauf kommen, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen eben dem Einsatz von Waffen zur Erledigung einer notwendigen Aufgabe gibt und dem "Spass" am Schiessen an sich. Letzteres ist das, was ich angreife(n möchte), nicht ersteres.
> Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass man da wieder jedes einzelne Wort auf die Goldwaage legt (dreht und wendet), anstatt die beabsichtigte Aussage zu verstehen.


Das hat nichts mit nicht verstehen wollen zu tun.
Du hast nur Jäger direkt angegriffen und ich habe nachgehakt. Ds Schiessen ist nunmal Teil der Jagd und es wäre Unsinn zu behaupten, dass ein Jäger nicht auch Spass am Schuss hat. Natürlich hat er das. aber die Jagd umfasst eben auch viel mehr als nur das schiessen.


----------



## Steamhammer (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.03.2009 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 12.03.2009 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waffennarren, wie die millionen Sportschützen hier wieder mal genannt werden, schieben im gegensatz zu den gamern den schwarzen Peter nicht einfach in die nächste Ecke ab.
Dies habe ich mit erstaunen und freude aufgenommen, als ich unlängst mal eine alte "Visier" aus der Zeit nach dem Amoklauf von Erfurt in der Hand hatte, und die Kommentare der Redakteure zum Thema Killerspiele gelesen habe.Diese haben sich nämlich mit uns Zockern solidarisiert (ganz im gegensatz hetzte sogar die PCGames gegen Waffenerwerb und Ballerclubs)! Also nicht immer auf den Hobbys anderer Leute rumhacken, um das eigene zu rechtfertigen!

Noch was zum Thema:





> Das Benutzen einer Waffe tötet oder verletzt



Ich trainiere jede Woche im Verein(ja schiessen!) und bis dato wurde in meiner zeit da noch niemand getötet oder gar verletzt.(..bis auf ein paar Papierzielscheiben die sich naturgemäß nicht beschweren und meine Finanzen aufgrund der hohen Munitionspreise).



> man überlege sich mal, in diesem Fall hier lagerten 4600 Schuß zuhause!!!*
> Munition dürfte nur noch in Vereinen in sicheren Tresoren gelagert werden und es müsste protokolliert werden wer wieviel bekommen u verschossen hat!!! ...das funktioniert bei der Bundeswehr genauso u sehr hervorragend, denn da wird jeden Tag mit Waffen hantiert u wieviel Amokläufer gabs da bis jetzt???


 Man kann die unablässig bewachten und gesicherten Munitionsbunker der Bundeswehr schlecht mit einem abgelegenen Schützenhaus im grünen vergleichen.Stellt euch nur mal vor, es wird die Munition von 50 oder 100 Schützen im Vereinsheim gelagert - selbst wenn jeder Schütze da nur 1000 schuss beiträgt kommt man so mal eben auf 50000 bis 100000 Patronen(hängt allerdings mal eher ne null dran  ) Die forderung, ganze Waffen im Schützenhaus zu lagern ist sowieso Logistisch und Sicherheitstechnisch praktisch blödsinn!....Die sache mit der Protokollierung des muniverbrauchs schwirrt übrigens schon seit langen in den Politikerköpfen rum....

MfGteamhammer


----------



## Pope (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hier wird wieder seitenweise über den Sinn oder Unsinn der bestehenden Waffengesetze oder bzgl. des Verbots von sogenannten Killerspielen diskutiert.
Damit betreibt man aber nur Symptombekämpfung, falls man versucht an den existierenden Regularien etwas zu verändern.
Tatsache ist doch, dass ein unauffälliger junger Mensch aus bislang nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen leider erfolgreich versucht hat, durch seine Tat Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Die Fragen die wir uns stellen müssen sind doch, warum jemand überhaupt in so eine -für sich gesehen- ausweglose Situation kommen kann und warum wir keine wirksamen Mechanismen haben, eine solche Situation erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen.
Erst wenn wir diese Fragen geklärt haben, können wir uns über den anderen Kram unterhalten, der hier in epischer Breite diskutiert wird.


----------



## wolfdog87 (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also auch wenn es nur symptome bekämpft oder es nur ein kleinen teil zum großen ganzen beiträgt, dass kranke typen aufhören sinnlose Massakers anzurichten, ich kann auf solche Spiele durchaus verzichten... wer das nicht kann sollte sich fragen warum nicht ...? Ich will nicht das nochmehr kinder, jugendliche sinnlos sterben. Es gibt genug andere gute Spiele, wo es nicht um gewalt und tod geht. Wie ihr sagt es ein großes Pobleme und gibt viele Ursachen, deshalb muss jeder seinen Teil dazubeitragen und da gehört auch Spieleindustrie dazu. Wenn jeder sagt an mir liegts nicht kommen wir nicht voran. Schützenvereine sagen: Nö an uns liegts auf keinen Fall es liegt an den Eltern. Spieleindustrie: So nen Quatsch das liegt am sozialen Umfeld in der Schule. Schule: Was sollen wir machen wir haben kein Geld, da muss das Elternhaus reagieren. Eltern: Was sollen wir tun, wir haben keine Zeit, ganzen Tag auf Arbeit. Spieleindustrie kann ihren Teil beitragen und dazu stehen, Verantwortung tragen ein Vorbild sein für die anderen! Auf solche Spiele können wir doch mit Blick auf solche Taten getrost verzichten oder nicht?


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wolfdog87 am 15.03.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch wenn es nur symptome bekämpft oder es nur ein kleinen teil zum großen ganzen beiträgt, ... Auf solche Spiele können wir doch mit Blick auf solche Taten getrost verzichten oder nicht?


Und das bringt genau... was?
Ich werd's dir sagen, exakt: Nichts.

Denn schon heute gibt es ja Spiele, die in Deutchland nicht erlaubt oder indiziert sind, und _trotzdem_ werden diese von Kindern und Jugendlichen gespielt, für die sie nicht zugelassen sind.

Da werden Spiele extra für DE geschnitten und _trotzdem_ spielen Kinder und Jugendliche a) mit dem Bloodpatch oder b) sowieso mit der gesaugten EN Version.

Da entwickeln Spiele Hersteller extra nicht so gewalttätige Shooter und da kommt dann ein Modder an und  erstellt einen "Extreme Blood" Mod, in dem der ganze Level eingesaut wird.

Sprich: egal, was verboten wird: Wenn die Nachfrage besteht, dann werden auch gewalttätige Spiele hergestellt und gespielt - wenn nicht in DE, dann in US.
Wenn nicht, dann halt von irgendwem als Mod für das gerade angesagte Spiel XY.


----------



## ggallin1 (16. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wolfdog87 am 15.03.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch wenn es nur symptome bekämpft oder es nur ein kleinen teil zum großen ganzen beiträgt, dass kranke typen aufhören sinnlose Massakers anzurichten, ich kann auf solche Spiele durchaus verzichten... wer das nicht kann sollte sich fragen warum nicht ...? Ich will nicht das nochmehr kinder, jugendliche sinnlos sterben. Es gibt genug andere gute Spiele, wo es nicht um gewalt und tod geht. Wie ihr sagt es ein großes Pobleme und gibt viele Ursachen, deshalb muss jeder seinen Teil dazubeitragen und da gehört auch Spieleindustrie dazu. Wenn jeder sagt an mir liegts nicht kommen wir nicht voran. Schützenvereine sagen: Nö an uns liegts auf keinen Fall es liegt an den Eltern. Spieleindustrie: So nen Quatsch das liegt am sozialen Umfeld in der Schule. Schule: Was sollen wir machen wir haben kein Geld, da muss das Elternhaus reagieren. Eltern: Was sollen wir tun, wir haben keine Zeit, ganzen Tag auf Arbeit. Spieleindustrie kann ihren Teil beitragen und dazu stehen, Verantwortung tragen ein Vorbild sein für die anderen! Auf solche Spiele können wir doch mit Blick auf solche Taten getrost verzichten oder nicht?




nö also ich verzichte nicht darauf.... ich spiele shooter sehr gern und eigentlich nur.... der staat hat nicht die verantwortung hilfspapa zu spielen.... dafür ist der vater zuständig.... wenn ich mir ein kind anschaffe muss ich mir im klaren sein wie zeit und pflegeintensiv so was is.... und wenn man in der erziehung so alles falsch macht was man falsch machen kann... braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn der sohn austickt... is doch heute gang und gebe...schau dir doch heute mal viele junge eltern an... mit 18 schon ein kind es is ja die grosse liebe... der vater hängt in irgendwelchen gangs rum.... lässt die alte binned 2 jahren sitzen und was wird mit dem kind???? ne ne alter machs dir mal nicht zu einfach denn wenn die dieses fass öffnen können sie in sämtlichen bereichen verbote ausstellen.... wieviele junge motorradfahrer kommen denn järlich um weil sie das motorrad unterschätzen oder wieviele autofahrer töten alkoholisiert andere autofahrer und und und ... willste jetzt das autofahren verbieten?? siehste.. da kommen weit aus mehr menschen um und kümmern sich einen scheiss drum.. oder wieviel TAUSENDE sterben jährlich an alkohol???? wird der alkohol verboten???? ende dieser affigen diskussion.... sonst kannste gleich alles verbieten und was das heisst weisst du ja hoffentlich....


----------



## Pope (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr gutes Beispiel !
Über die vielen durch Alkohol und Tabak verursachten Toten regt sich komischerweise niemand auf. Das hat wohl damit zu tun, dass hier finanzkräftige Branchen viele Steuergelder einbringen.
Ich habe es in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben..., aber man haut eben lieber auf die Schwächeren, die von keiner starken Lobby unterstützt werden.


----------



## patertom (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

über die abgetriebenen toten kinder regt sich niemand auf. hmmm...


----------



## Demonius911 (6. April 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt doch mittlerweile so viele Studien die Belegen das Computerspiele in keinster weise gewaltfördernd sind. Es gibt keine auch wirklich keine Namhafte Studie die Belegen knn das ein Spieler von EGO Shootern oder MMPRPG potientielle Amokläufer sind oder werden.
Also wir könnten uns ja alle in Watte packen dann kann auch nichts mehr passieren. Jede Aktivität birgt ihre Risiken aber die werden nicht verboten nur eine bei der man zuhause oder bei freunden ist und sich amüsiert und niemanden ernsthaft schadet die wird als kriminelbezeichnet und gefährlich eingestuft na denn bitte.

Politiker die meinen Computerspieler sind die übeltäter die sollten sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und Überlegen was sie zu Thema Alkoholmissbrauch; Nichtraucherschutz / Tabakwerbeverbot und Waffenrecht positives vollbracht haben.Ausserdem war sagt den Fernsehanstallten das sie Aktionfilme doch bitte nach 20 uhr zeigen sollen und nicht nachmittags um 17 uhr. Oder die Bilder von Verstümmelten leichen in den Abendnachrichten und nicht um 12 Uhr mittags zeigen soll. Nein das interessiert keinen nur das halt wieder und wieder ein jugendlicher ausgerasstet ist und er wohl ein Computerspieler war und wir jetzt aller potentielle Amokläufer sind. Nur weil wir keine Lobby in der Politik haben. Und einfach irgendwelche haltlosen Thesen an den Kopf geknallt bekommen wie schlecht wir doch wären. Sind wir aber nicht. 
Danach reden wir über Computerspiele. Klar es ist nicht richtig das Kinder und Jugendliche die meiste Zeit vor dem Rechner verbringen und spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe spielen aber wo sind die Eltern die eine Aufsichts- und Fürsorgepflicht haben.


----------

